# Die Geschichte vom Traumbike zum  Albtraumbike  (Nerve CF)



## Stoneprophet85 (24. September 2013)

[FONT="]In diesem Thread möchte ich euch über mein [B]eigentliches Traumbike[/B] berichten. [B]Beziehungsweise was Canyon als ein solches verkauft[/B], mit Werbesprüchen wie "Das beste Bike der Welt" und unzähligen [B]Qualitätsversprechen[/B].

Leider ist das, was Canyon dafür abliefert, für mich mittlerweile nur eine Lachnummer. Einen besonderen Gruß möchte ich an die Werkstattmitarbeiter richten, die beide Bikes geprüft haben und auch an den jenigen, der die Bremse montiert und "geprüft" hat. Ich würde mich zu Tode schämen wenn ich eine solche Arbeit an den Tag legen würde. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass solche eklatanten Fehler bei meiner Arbeit, dass frühzeitige Ableben von anderen Menschen zur Folge hätte. 
[B]
Es war einmal... ein eigentliches Traumbike [/B]mit dem klangvollen Namen [B]Canyon Nerve CF 8.0[/B] bestellt am 18.08.13. Geliefert wurde es bereits am 21.08.2013, was mich sehr gefreut hatte. Diese Freude hielt aber nur bis zum öffnen des Kartons an. Denn dann kam zum Vorschein:[/FONT]

[LIST]
[*][FONT="]ein 1 cm langer Riß im Sattel,[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]an drei verschiedenen Stellen am Rahmen Lackplatzer[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]Bremsscheibe des Vorderrades hatte einen Schlag und beide Bremsen      haben geschliffen und mußten neu eingestellt werden (konnte ich selbst      richten)[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]die Zugstufe der Federgabel war nahezu Wirkungslos und das Ansprechensverhalten      war miserabel[/FONT]
[*][FONT="]der Druckpunkt beider Bremsen wandert um mindestens 1 cm[/FONT]
[/LIST]
  [FONT="]Nach dem Auspacken war ich also schon das erste mal enttäuscht.

Für die Lackschäden bekam ich [B]150 Preisnachlaß (die ich bis heute 25.10.2013 noch nicht bekommen habe, dies entspricht auch der Preisdifferenz die das 2. Outletbike zu dem Neubike aufweißt, also ich habe noch immer 150 zu viel bezahlt!) [/B] und ein Paar XT Klickpedale im Austausch für den Sattel, da ich diesen nicht benötigte. Mit dieser Lösung war ich zufrieden.

Nach meiner ersten 20 km langen Probefahrt, über größtenteils Forststraßen, hatte ich bereits zwei größere Lackplatzer am Rahmen. Eine von beiden hat sogar eine Breite von 1 cm. Über diese Problematik habe ich eine Umfrage [/FONT][FONT="] gestartet ([/FONT][FONT="]                                        [URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651179"]Umfrage: Zufriedenheit mit Lackqualität/haltbarkeit beim Nerve CF)[/URL] und herausgefunden das viele NERVE CF Fahrer diese Probleme haben. Leider ist Canyon der Meinung das wegplatzender Lack, normaler Verschleiß ist. Das der Rahmen Lackkratzer bekommt ist vollkommen in Ordnung, aber nicht das er großflächig abplatzt.

Die offensichtlich defekte Federgabel (2 Tage Wartezeit auf den Rückruf vom Techniker) sollte ich ausbauen und zu Canyon schicken. Diese Aktion hat über 2 Wochen in Anspruch genommen. Ich habe denen sogar noch Videos der Problematik erstellt. siehe unten.
Als ich nach über 2 Wochen endlich die Gabel zurück bekam, hing nur ein kleiner Zettel von Toxoholics an der Gabel, auf dem stand, dass ein Service durchgeführt wurde. Ich hatte allerdings vorher schriftlich darum gebeten das mir genau mitgeteilt wird was Defekt war und welche Arbeiten durchgeführt wurden. Dies erfuhr ich erst nach einem Anruf bei Toxoholics, (da die Canyonmitarbeiter natürlich wieder keine Ahnung hatten) wo mir gesagt wurde das jeder Reparatur ein Schreiben beiliegt, wo genau aufgelistet ist welche Arbeiten durchgeführt wurden und was defekt war. Wo ist dieses schreiben liebes Canyonteam?
Als ich die Gabel, mit viel Vorfreude, endlich wieder eingebaut hatte, mußte ich Feststellen, dass zwar Die defekte Zugstufe 







(CDT Kartusche wurde getauscht) in Ordnung war, aber jetzt die Federungsseite der Gabel nicht richtig Arbeitete. Ungefähr nach 5-6cm Einfederweg war ein unsauberes Gleiten des Standrohres zu spüren, was mit einem recht präsenten Geräusch verbunden war (siehe 2. Video). 










Jetzt war das Maß endgültig voll. Zumal sich auch noch ein Hakeln beim, beim loslassen, des Bremshebels, der Hinterradbremse einstellte. Das selbe Problem kannte ich von meiner alten Juicy 7, kurz vor einem O Ringdefekt am Kolben im Griff. Nach dem mittlerweile *30. Anruf *(leider kein Scherz) bei Canyon und einer sehr langen Beschwerdemail an das Qualitätsmanagement von Canyon, habe ich den Vorgesetzten verlangt, der "oh Wunder" gerade nicht da war und auch keine Vertretung da sei, aber er würde mich am nächsten Tag (mal wieder warten) zurückrufen. Am nächsten Tag wurde ich dann von seiner Vertretung angerufen mit der Begründung, dass er zu beschäftigt sei. In dem langen Telefonat wurde mir ein Tauschbike aus dem Outlet oder Geld zurück angeboten. Das neue Bike könne aber nicht verschickt werden bevor das alte Bike nicht bei Canyon in der Werkstatt geprüft geworden wäre. Dies hat wieder über eine Woche in Anspruch genommen. Ausserdem hat sie versprochen sich im meinen Fall ab nun persönlich zu kümmern...

Ich habe mich dann für das Tauschbike entschieden in der Hoffnung das sie es beim 2. mal hoffentlich besser machen würden.

Das Bike kam gestern (20.*10*.13) bei mir an. Ich hatte es dieses mal zu meinen Eltern schicken lassen da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe und eigentlich in der alten Heimat Biken gehen wollte. Doch leider weit gefehlt. Ich bekam den nächsten Schrotthaufen vor die Tür gestellt.
Wohlgemerkt, dieses Bike ging vorher nochmal durch die *FACHWERKSTATT

Danke ausserdem für den versauten Urlaub, *in dem ich wieder nur mit der* Reparatur meines Neubikes* beschäftigt sein werde!
*Mängel am 2. Bike:

*[/FONT]


[FONT="]Schaltzughülle am Trigger abgebrochen[/FONT]
[FONT="]Bremse nicht entlüftet, ist wie Kaugummi nachdem man am Druckpunkt      angelangt ist und kann den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Bremshebel der Hinterradbremse knackt bei jedem Ziehen, Grund dafür ist vermutlich eine unsauber gefräste Servo Wave Aussparung oder ein Grad
[/FONT]
[FONT="]miserable Schlauchverlegung der Bremse, total verdreht und hat überall      am Rahmen gescheuert, alle Schalt- und Bremselemente musste ich      demontieren und ordentlich, neu verlegen.[/FONT]
[FONT="]jetzt kommt der Knaller, dieses mal ist wieder die CTD Kartusche      dieses mal vom Dämpfer nahezu Wirkungslos! Es kann einfach nicht wahr      sein![/FONT]
[FONT="]Sattelstütze nicht entlüftet, ca. 1cm Einfederbar[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Der Schaltzugschaden wird wahrscheinlich beim verpacken passiert sein aber der Rest ist einfach nur *schlampige Arbeit hoch 10!

*Diese ganzen Sachen immer vor dem Gesichtspunkt das es ein *NEURAD* ist, es die *Qualitätskontrolle* überstanden hat, normalerweise *3000* dafür aufgerufen werden und das ich dafür mein *Nettoeinkommen von 9 Monaten* (derzeit in Ausbildung) hergegeben habe.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich dazu noch sagen soll! Ich dachte ich kaufe ein deutsches Qualitätsprodukt, noch dazu mit unzähligen Testsiegen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt nun nachvollziehen warum ich diese Überschrift gewählt habe. *Nie wieder Canyon...

*Eigentlich sollte der Text an dieser Stelle beendet sein. Ich hatte heute allerdings noch ein Gespräch mit Canyon. Der Mitarbeiter (er kann nichts dafür, er war freundlich und endlich mal kompetent) hatte meinen Lösungsvorschlag, nämlich alle anfallenden Arbeiten selbst zu erledigen sofern ich alle Teile von Canyon zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen würde + einen entsprechenden ausgleich für meinen Aufwand, seinem Chef mitgeteilt. Dieser lies mir mitteilen das diese Lösung auf keinen Fall möglich sei da es sich ja um Sicherheitsrelevante Teile handelt und dies von *Fachkundigem Personal*  *bei Canyon* nachgebessert werden müsse, da Canyon ja schließlich auch 2 Jahre dafür haften müsse. Sie bräuchten das Bike unbedingt zurück, da führe kein Weg daran vorbei!
Des Weiteren wurde mir nahe gelegt den Bike kauf rückgängig zu machen und bei einem anderen Hersteller zu kaufen weil, jetzt kommts,
 *CANYON SICH NICHT IN DER LAGE FÜHLT MEINE QUALITÄTSANSPRÜCHE ZUFRIEDEN ZU STELLEN!* 
Da blieb mir kurz die Spucke weg und ich wusste nicht was ich dazu sagen sollte. 

Daraufhin erklärte ich ihm das *diese Lösung für mich völlig inakzeptabel *ist, aus mehreren Gründen. Zusätzlich habe ich nochmal betont das ich nur das möchte was auf der Homepage versprochen wird, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
Eine Rückabwicklung wäre für Canyon die einfachste Lösung, aber so einfach kommen sie nicht aus der Sache raus.
Ich will das Bike, so wie es versprochen wird, auch wenn ich es den ganzen Wintern hin und her schicken muss. Die Saison und mein Urlaub sind ja eh schon im Eimer.

Bike ging heute (24.09.13) wieder zurück zu Canyon. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob es beim 3. Anlauf klappt und ich endlich etwas Positives hier berichten kann. Ich werde weiter berichten.

To be continued...
[/FONT]


----------



## filiale (24. September 2013)

Alle schimpfen immer auf z.B. Radon und die anderen Versender. Es ist beruhigend zu wissen, daß auch ein "Edelversender" solche Probleme hat.

Ich finde es Klasse daß Du sehr sachlich berichtet hast und nicht ausfallend geworden bist  Ich drücke die Daumen daß es sich zum Guten wendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (24. September 2013)

Ich habe leider auch mehrfach solche Probleme gehabt. 
Die Bikes (2012er Torque Vertride, und auch das 2011er Nerve AM) sind genial, aber der Service ist leider sehr durchwachsen.

Es fängt schon damit an, wen man als Servicemitarbeiter antrifft. Einer der Jungs hat mehrfach versucht mich für dumm zu verkaufen und offensichtliche Mängel einfach wegzudiskutieren...
Es gibt da aber auch Ausnahmen (Bode und auch ein Anderer dessen Namen ich nicht kenne), die wirklich kompetent auf den Kunden eingehen.
Hat man diese Hürde genommen, geht es weiter mit der eigentlichen Serviceleistung:



Schaltzüge + Hüllen des Nerves sollten getauscht werden, da schwergägngig -> Nach der Reparatur kaum Besserung, 3 Wochen später war ich wieder da und Sie wurden nochmal getauscht. Plötzlich liefen sie deutlich leichter. Ich habe so eine Ahnung was beim ersten Besuch gemacht wurde...
Bremse am Nerve wurde ausgetauscht, da Druckpunkt sich beim Bremsbelagwechsel stark veränderte. Neuer Bremssattel wurde nur mit einer Schraube festgezogen, die 2te war nur mit einem Gewindegang angesetzt. Hab es erst auf dem Trail gemerkt.
Riss in Sitzstrebe beim Nerve. Wurde getauscht, alles in Ordnung.
Bremse am Torque sollte entlüftet werden, da Druckpunkte wanderte. Bremse wurde angeblich entlüftet. Ich konnte keine Änderung feststellen und die Entlüftungsschrauben sahen so aus, als ob sie noch nie einen Torx-Schraubendreher gesehen hätten. Ich habe sie nochmal selbst entlüftet und siehe da, jede Menge Luft drin. Im gleichen Atemzug wurden wieder vergessen eine Schraube einer Zugführung festzuziehen.
Geräusche am Torque beseitigen. Knacken unter Belastung. War schon 3x deswegen da, knacken ist immer noch da. Werde es nächsten Monat wieder abgeben. Mal schauen was dann passiert.
Bei 4 von 5 Besuchen gab es Mängel bei der Durchführung. Kein guter Schnitt. Von den Problemen bei der Abrechung fange ich erst gar nicht an...


*Fazit:*
Mit dem Torque bin ich sehr zufrieden. Läuft echt super. Das Nerve war auch prima, aber der Riss in der Sitzstrebe sollte nicht sein, kann aber mal passieren.
Der Service sollte aber nochmal stark überarbeitet werden. Entweder haben die Mitarbeiter einen so hohen Druck, dass sie nicht vernünftig arbeiten könnnen oder man hat fachfremde Hilfsarbeiter eingestellt.


Ich hoffe Canyon liest das und leitet Maßnahmen ein. Die Reklamationen scheinen keine Änderung bewirkt zu haben.


Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Jogi (24. September 2013)

Das erste, was mir in den Sinn kam, als ich den Eingangspost gelesen hatte (bereits vor dem Beitrag von xyzHero)
"Gib das Nerve zurück, kauf dir ein Torque und sei für immer glüchlich damit"


----------



## manni88 (24. September 2013)

Es tut mir zwar leid für dich, aber wer sein Rad im Internet bestellt, weis ja vorher das er auf den Service verzichten kann! 
Bei deinem Händler um die Ecke wärst du vorbei gegangen, und er hätte sich mit Sicherheit direkt gekümmert.


----------



## Niklas0 (24. September 2013)

Das hat nix damit zu tun. Man bezahlt immerhin auch bei canyon den Service ;-) 

Hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme mit canyon. Alles lief gut und am Service habe ich nichts zu meckern. Mein Dämpfer wurde innerhalb von einer Woche ausgetauscht. Da Gabs nix. Der Service bei canyon scheint zu variieren. Entweder du triffst auf nen guten Mechaniker oder auf nen schlechten! ( dürfte eig nicht sein) 

Naja ich wünsche die viel Glück mit canyon und weiterhin viel Spaß auf deinem nerve!


----------



## simdiem (24. September 2013)

@Stoneprophet85

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen und ich weiß wie schwierig sowas ist, denn ich hätte es nicht hinbekommen 


filiale schrieb:


> Ich finde es Klasse daß Du sehr sachlich berichtet hast und nicht ausfallend geworden bist  Ich drücke die Daumen daß es sich zum Guten wendet.



Du hast da ganz tief in deine Glückskiste gegriffen... 

Es tut mir leid, dass das ganze so für dich abgelaufen ist. Ich hoffe für dich und drücke dir die Daumen, dass sich die Aktion für dich noch zum Guten wendet. Ein fader Beigeschmack wird vermutlich aber immer bleiben..
Einen Tipp noch. Überprüfe immer selber nochmal, ob auch alles festsitzt, nachdem du dein Bike beim Händler oder bei Canyon hattest. Klar sollte man davon ausgehen, dass alles in Ordnung ist, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass nur ganz wenige so sorgsam arbeiten wie man selbst!!


----------



## dj_holgie (24. September 2013)

manni88 schrieb:


> Es tut mir zwar leid für dich, aber wer sein Rad im Internet bestellt, weis ja vorher das er auf den Service verzichten kann!
> Bei deinem Händler um die Ecke wärst du vorbei gegangen, und er hätte sich mit Sicherheit direkt gekümmert.



Schön wärs, die Realität ist aber leider eine andere. Dort wartet man teilweise mindestens genauso lange auf sein Bike, weil das einzige der Händler vor Ort hat überhaupt keine Macht und Entscheidungsbefugnisse, der ist genauso vom Hersteller angewiesen und spielt quasi nur die Schnittstelle und ist nach spätestens ein paar Tagen extrem genervt. Bei Kleinigkeiten stimmt das natürlich, aber das mach ich sowieso selber.


----------



## manni88 (24. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Schön wärs, die Realität ist aber leider eine andere. Dort wartet man teilweise mindestens genauso lange auf sein Bike, weil das einzige der Händler vor Ort hat überhaupt keine Macht und Entscheidungsbefugnisse, der ist genauso vom Hersteller angewiesen und spielt quasi nur die Schnittstelle und ist nach spätestens ein paar Tagen extrem genervt. Bei Kleinigkeiten stimmt das natürlich, aber das mach ich sowieso selber.



Ich muss dir eigentlich recht geben, eine Bremse entlüften, oder den Schaltung tauschen das geht von jetzt auf gleich, aber abgeplatzer Lack USW 
Entscheidet immer der Hersteller. Dennoch hast du einen direkten Ansprechpartner!


----------



## dj_holgie (24. September 2013)

manni88 schrieb:


> Ich muss dir eigentlich recht geben, eine Bremse entlüften, oder den Schaltung tauschen das geht von jetzt auf gleich, aber abgeplatzer Lack USW
> Entscheidet immer der Hersteller. Dennoch hast du einen direkten Ansprechpartner!



Das stimmt, man ist nicht ganz so alleine ;-)


----------



## Heinrich50 (24. September 2013)

Die Bikeindustrie krankt an ihrem Erfolg! 
Dies hängt damit zusammen, dass das Mountainbike vom Sportgerät zum Lifestyleartikel mutiert ist, mit einem riesigen Kundenpotential, denen man jedes Jahr neue Produktepaletten vor die Füsse schmeissen kann - und sie kaufen's, wenns nur neu ist. Dies darf aber nicht in schlampigen Monagen unter Zeitdruck gipfeln. Canyon sind nicht die Einzigen, die wie es scheint, an diesem Erfolg kranken und drauf und dran sind, sich einen eigentlich guten Ruf zu verscherzen. Vielleicht müsste sich Canyon auch mal über ihre Zulieferer Gedanken machen. Oft sind es gerade jene Teile die Probleme machen, die ja nicht aus der Canyon-Schmiede kommen. An vorderster Front der "Problem-Hitliste" - die Marktriesen Fox und Avid. Da gibt es bessere Alternativen. 
Zum Thema Versender oder Händler um die Ecke kann ich nur dj_holgie's Beitrag unterstreichen. Ich habe beim Versender bestellt, weil ich alles am Bike selbst machen kann und ich würde jedem Empfehlen, der von der ganzen Technik keine Ahnung hat, beim Händler zu kaufen.

Der Fairness halber sei hier noch erwähnt, dass ich ein Canyon Nerve XC Jahrgang 2012 fahre und damit sehr zufrieden bin. Bis auf die Avid Elixir7 Bremsen (AVID!) die ich nach einem halben Jahr entnervt runtergerissen und durch eine Shimano XT ersetzt habe. 

So und nun wünsche ich allen einen goldenen Herbst mit vielen schönen Stunden im Sattel, egal mit welcher Laufradgrösse und mit wie viel Federweg. Einfach fegen soll's! So man denn ein funktionstüchtiges Bike hat. Herzlich H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargelsofa (25. September 2013)

Ohje, wenn ich das so als zukünftiger (hoffentlich bald) Torque DHX  Besitzer lese wird mir ganz mulmig. Auf der anderen Seite passiert sowas  zu 80% ALLER Hersteller (Bereiche KFZ, Mobilfunk etc.) einmal. Sei es  Serienfehler (komplette Charge) oder irgendwelche Rückrufaktionen (fällt  mir spontan Ghost DH 7000/9000 ein). Ein Kompromiss zwischen Qualität  und Quantität ist halt schwerz zu finden, was jetzt nicht heisst, dass  Canyon Qualitativ nichts taugt. Auch wissen wir nicht wie die Spedition  (DHL, Hermes usw.) mit den Paketen umgeht (i.d.R. nicht gut) und evtl.  dort was kaputt geht sei es noch so gut verpackt. Auch kennen wir deren  Arbeitsbedingungen nicht, ich hoffe jedoch, dass Canyon keine  Zeitarbeiter im Service beschäftigt oder es Mangel an Kräften besteht.  Wie oder ob eine "Endkontrolle" stattfindet weiss wohl nur Canyon. 

Wie  dem auch sei, doof gelaufen @TE, verstehe ich voll und ganz, aber wieso  hast Du Dir das Geld nicht zurückgeben lassen und direkt das selbe Bike  neu bestellt? Auch vestehe ich nicht, warum Dir ein 1:1 Tausch nicht  angeboten worden ist bei der Anzahl von Mängeln.

Ein Feedback hierzu vom Canyonsupport wär mal ganz interessant, aber bitte keine Copy&Paste Antwort aus einer der Vorlagen


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (25. September 2013)

Heute bekam ich eine E-Mail von Canyon, dass auf meinem Kundenkonto noch 64,15â¬ Guthaben sind und sie meine Bankverbindung zur RÃ¼ckÃ¼berweisung brauchen.  Wo kommt denn das Geld her? ... keine Ahnung.

Erst mal mein Konto geprÃ¼ft, ob da Ã¼berhaupt die 150â¬ eingegangen sind, die mir versprochen wurden. Felanzeige, nichts da.

Nach weiteren 2 Telefonaten (insgesamt mittlerweile knapp 50!) wusste ich warum.
Die haben meinem Kundenkonto die 150â¬ gutgeschrieben (was ich ausdrÃ¼cklich abgelehnt habe ich wollte eine RÃ¼ckÃ¼berweisung!) und mir die XT Pedale zu einem Mondpreis von 85,85â¬ (Ich hatte extra die Bestellung bei Amazon fÃ¼r 54â¬ storniert deswegen) berechnet. Es war aber ausgemacht 150â¬ Gutschrift auf das Konto und im Austausch fÃ¼r den kaputten Sattel, die XT Pedale.
Jetzt behaupten sie, den Sattel nie erhalten zu haben (nachweislich verschickt am 21.08.13 und zugestellt am 23.08.13) und mir auch keinen RÃ¼cksendeschein geschickt zu haben. GlÃ¼cklicherweise hatte ich diesen noch in meinen E-Mails gespeichert und wurde sofort an Canyon weitergeleitet.
Zumal diese Vereinbarung noch direkt am Telefon vom Vorgesetzten abgesegnet wurde.

Schade, dass die Arbeit der Entwiklungsabteilung und der Ingenieure vom Rest der Firma so in den Dreck gezogen wird. Mir ist auch absolut schleierhaft wie Canyon mit diesen Methoden jemals so groÃ werden konnte. Ich war mal sehr beeindruckt von Canyon, jetzt ist das Gegenteil der Fall.






xyzHero schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch mehrfach solche Probleme gehabt.
> Die Bikes (2012er Torque Vertride, und auch das 2011er Nerve AM) sind genial, aber der Service ist leider sehr durchwachsen.
> 
> Es fÃ¤ngt schon damit an, wen man als Servicemitarbeiter antrifft. Einer der Jungs hat mehrfach versucht mich fÃ¼r dumm zu verkaufen und offensichtliche MÃ¤ngel einfach wegzudiskutieren...
> ...



Das kann ich so absolut unterschreiben. Ich wÃ¼rde es mir auch sehr wÃ¼nschen das sich endlich mal jemand aus der Canyon FÃ¼hrungseben hier melden wÃ¼rde.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich im Canyon Forum noch keinen einzigen Beitrag vom Canyon Support gefunden. Kann mir einer von euch einen zeigen?



manni88 schrieb:


> Es tut mir zwar leid fÃ¼r dich, aber wer sein Rad im Internet bestellt, weis ja vorher das er auf den Service verzichten kann!
> Bei deinem HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke wÃ¤rst du vorbei gegangen, und er hÃ¤tte sich mit Sicherheit direkt gekÃ¼mmert.



Ich brauch ja auch keinen Service! Ich will nur ein funktionierendes Rad, so wie es versprochen wird. Ich mache seit vielen Jahren alles selbst am Rad inkl. Gabel und DÃ¤mpferreperatur/Service.



simdiem schrieb:


> @_Stoneprophet85_
> 
> 
> Es tut mir leid, dass das ganze so fÃ¼r dich abgelaufen ist. Ich hoffe fÃ¼r dich und drÃ¼cke dir die Daumen, dass sich die Aktion fÃ¼r dich noch zum Guten wendet. Ein fader Beigeschmack wird vermutlich aber immer bleiben..
> Einen Tipp noch. ÃberprÃ¼fe immer selber nochmal, ob auch alles festsitzt, nachdem du dein Bike beim HÃ¤ndler oder bei Canyon hattest. Klar sollte man davon ausgehen, dass alles in Ordnung ist, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass nur ganz wenige so sorgsam arbeiten wie man selbst!!



Danke dir! Das Bike an sich ist ja gut, deswgen will ich es ja auch. Es haper einzig und allein an der QM von Canyon.

Wie oben schon geschrieben verlasse ich mich nie auf WerkstÃ¤tten etc. denn bisher haben sie in ALLEN FÃ¤llen das Problem entweder, nicht lÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen (ich danach aber schon), es schlimmer gemacht als vorher, oder das Teil komplett ZerstÃ¶rt trotz Hinweis meinerseits das dies passieren wird.

*Was ich aber nochmal mit aller deutlichkeit sagen mÃ¶chte ist, dass ich NICHT die Weisheit mit LÃ¶ffeleln gefressen habe, alles besser kann, als alle anderen und ganz sicher nicht ohne Fehler bin. Nicht das es hier zu MissverstÃ¤ndnisen kommt.*
Ich versuche nur mir vorher Gedanken zu machen und meine Arbeit (egal was) gewissenhaft zu erledigen.




dj_holgie schrieb:


> SchÃ¶n wÃ¤rs, die RealitÃ¤t ist aber leider eine andere. Dort wartet man teilweise mindestens genauso lange auf sein Bike, weil das einzige der HÃ¤ndler vor Ort hat Ã¼berhaupt keine Macht und Entscheidungsbefugnisse, der ist genauso vom Hersteller angewiesen und spielt quasi nur die Schnittstelle und ist nach spÃ¤testens ein paar Tagen extrem genervt. Bei Kleinigkeiten stimmt das natÃ¼rlich, aber das mach ich sowieso selber.



Ja so ist es! Eine schnelle LÃ¶sung bekommt man da oft auch nicht, in sofern man Ã¼berhaupt eine LÃ¶sung bekommt 



Heinrich50 schrieb:


> Die Bikeindustrie krankt an ihrem Erfolg!
> Dies hÃ¤ngt damit zusammen, dass das Mountainbike vom SportgerÃ¤t zum Lifestyleartikel mutiert ist, mit einem riesigen Kundenpotential, denen man jedes Jahr neue Produktepaletten vor die FÃ¼sse schmeissen kann - und sie kaufen's, wenns nur neu ist. Dies darf aber nicht in schlampigen Monagen unter Zeitdruck gipfeln. Canyon sind nicht die Einzigen, die wie es scheint, an diesem Erfolg kranken und drauf und dran sind, sich einen eigentlich guten Ruf zu verscherzen. Vielleicht mÃ¼sste sich Canyon auch mal Ã¼ber ihre Zulieferer Gedanken machen. Oft sind es gerade jene Teile die Probleme machen, die ja nicht aus der Canyon-Schmiede kommen. An vorderster Front der "Problem-Hitliste" - die Marktriesen Fox und Avid. Da gibt es bessere Alternativen.
> Zum Thema Versender oder HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke kann ich nur dj_holgie's Beitrag unterstreichen. Ich habe beim Versender bestellt, weil ich alles am Bike selbst machen kann und ich wÃ¼rde jedem Empfehlen, der von der ganzen Technik keine Ahnung hat, beim HÃ¤ndler zu kaufen.
> 
> So und nun wÃ¼nsche ich allen einen goldenen Herbst mit vielen schÃ¶nen Stunden im Sattel, egal mit welcher LaufradgrÃ¶sse und mit wie viel Federweg. Einfach fegen soll's! So man denn ein funktionstÃ¼chtiges Bike hat. Herzlich H.



Danke auch dir! Deinen Beitrag kann ich auch so unterschreiben.



Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Auch wissen wir nicht wie die Spedition  (DHL, Hermes usw.) mit den Paketen umgeht (i.d.R. nicht gut) und evtl.  dort was kaputt geht sei es noch so gut verpackt.
> 
> Wie  dem auch sei, doof gelaufen @TE, verstehe ich voll und ganz, aber wieso  hast Du Dir das Geld nicht zurÃ¼ckgeben lassen und direkt das selbe Bike  neu bestellt? Auch vestehe ich nicht, warum Dir ein 1:1 Tausch nicht  angeboten worden ist bei der Anzahl von MÃ¤ngeln.
> 
> Ein Feedback hierzu vom Canyonsupport wÃ¤r mal ganz interessant, aber bitte keine Copy&Paste Antwort aus einer der Vorlagen



Einen Transportschaden kann ich ausschlieÃen, das hÃ¤tte anders ausgesehen.

Weil ich das letzte "Neubike" in meiner RahmengrÃ¶Ãe gekauft hatte. Getauscht wurde es gegen ein Bike aus dem Outlet mit kaum sichtbaren Kratzerchen am Lenker vom Montieren (mir egal sowas). Ein direkter 1:1 Tausch ging nicht da sie kein Bike mehr hatten.

Hehe eine offizielle Stellungnahme hÃ¤tte ich auch gern. Wird aber nicht passieren. Da gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel drauf. Bei Canyon weiÃ ja die rechte Hand noch nicht mal was die rechte tut.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (25. September 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Hehe, eine offizielle Stellungnahme hätte ich auch gern. Wird aber nicht passieren. Da gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel drauf. Bei Canyon weiß ja die rechte Hand noch nicht mal was die rechte tut.



Gerade hatte ich, zur Abwechslung, einen sehr netten und kompetenten Anruf von Frau K. aus der Buchhaltung. Sie teilte mir mit das sie den Sattel auffinden konnte, da sei etwas schief gelaufen da diese Retoure nicht in meinem Kundenkonto vermerkt worden sei.  Sie versprach die restlichen ausstehenden Punkte bis Freitag zu klären.
Als sie im Gespräch heraus höhren konnte, dass ich mittlerweile sehr unzufrieden mit Canyon bin, wurde sie hellhörig und wollte nun meine ganze Geschichte hören, die ich ihr in Kurzfassung auch erzählte. Ich lies auch diesen Thread und den mit der Lackumfrage nicht unerwähnt. Sie war sehr bestürzt über den bisherigen Werdegang. 
Zusätzlich sagte ich ihr, dass ich es schade finde, dass ich nie den Verantwortlichen zu sprechen bekommen, sondern immer nur einen armen Servicemitarbeiter der sich eh schon den ganzen Tag die Sorgen der Kunden anhören muss und alles abbekommt. Daraufhin fragte sie mich, wen ich den gern am Telefon haben möchte? Ich Antwortete ihr darauf, dass es für mich wichtig wäre wenn meine/unsere Geschichte endlich einmal an eine Stelle getragen werden würde, an der sie etwas bewegt und sich etwas ändert. Ich soll ihr jetzt die Links zu den beiden Threads zukommen lassen und sie würde damit zu ihrem Abteilungsleiter gehen, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja doch einmal jemand zu Wort.

*Nochmal an alle Canyonmitarbeiter:* Ich habe diesen Thread nicht geschrieben um Canyon schaden zuzufügen, sondern um mir Gehör zu verschaffen endlich ernst genommen zu werden und nicht immer wieder in die nächste Warteschlange geschoben zu werden. (Mir ist klar das auch Canyon nicht zaubern kann.)


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. September 2013)

Nur mal so als Tipp (für das weitere Leben  ), mir ist zwar klar das sich das nicht ganz auf dein Rad beziehen lässt da das mit der Verfügbarkeit immer so eine Sache ist, aber in vergleichbaren Fällen ist es besser das "problembehaftete Produkt" direkt zurückzuschicken bevor einmal die Nachbesserungsmühle in Gang gesetzt wird in die man dann gerät und am Ende Fehler/Mängel als "Stand der Technik" definiert werden ohne das nachgebessert wird oder man Austauschprodukte aus dem Tauschprogramm mit anderen Mängeln bekommt und das ein Schrecken ohne Ende wird. Sowas (Nachbesserungsmühle) hebt man sich auf für den Zeitraum nachdem das Rückgaberecht abgelaufen ist. Bei einer einfachen Rückgabe gibt es kein rumgeeier und es geht in 9 von 10 Fällen schneller. Ist dann erst mal das Geld wieder zurück, bzw. bei einer Zahlung auf Rechnung umso besser, danach dann einfach neu, ggf. woanders bestellen und drauf hoffen das einem die Glücksfee diesmal hold ist. Das in Werkstätten die Produkte kaputt repariert werden ist "heutzutage" leider auch nichts ungewöhnliches, genauso wie es mit den Austauschteile mit anderen/neuen Mängeln ein alter Hut ist. Entsprechend wird man als Kunde zu so einem Verhalten erzogen...

Ähnlich macht man das übrigens mit Hotlines, wenn man merkt der gegenüber ist inkompetent oder nicht auf seiner Wellenlänge, einfach entspannt auflegen ("hoppla wir wurden getrennt"  )und nochmal anrufen und auf den nächsten Mitarbeiter hoffen. (Lernte man als Telekom Kunde vor 20 Jahren). Damit ist beiden Seiten geholfen. 

P.S. Zum Glück waren meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon bisher nicht so wie deine.


----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich eine E-Mail von Canyon, dass auf meinem Kundenkonto noch 64,15 Guthaben sind und sie meine Bankverbindung zur Rücküberweisung brauchen.  Wo kommt denn das Geld her? ... keine Ahnung.
> 
> Erst mal mein Konto geprüft, ob da überhaupt die 150 eingegangen sind, die mir versprochen wurden. Felanzeige, nichts da.
> 
> ...



Jaja, das gute alte Canyon Kundenkonto. Damit habe ich auch schon Erfahrung, als ich auf einmal 4,200 überweisen sollte, weil ein Service Mitarbeiter mir ein Austausch Bike schon reserviert hatte. Sobald der Sachverhalt etwas komplizierter wird funktioniert das Ding nicht mehr so wirklich....


----------



## johnny blaze (25. September 2013)

Ich glaube das Problem bei Canyon ist, dass die zu schnell gewachsen sind...die hatten vor 3-4 Jahren (zumindest im MTB-Bereich) nen Mega-schub. 
Der hat Canyon nicht nur zum positiven geändert. Wenn man schnell neue Mitarbeiter braucht (vor allem support/Werkstatt), kann man nicht mehr so wählerisch bei der Auswahl sein. Ich kann mich auch noch erinnern, dass Canyon hier im Forum früher mal aktiver war.


Kurzer Vergleich:
Mein nächstes Bike wird ein Propain und ich finde es einfach cool, wie "familiär" da alles abläuft. Wie gut der support im forum (passiert sehr oft, dass jemand sein problem beschreibt und propain kurz darauf antwortet, dass das Ersatzteil schon auf dem Weg zu ihm ist) ist. Beim Anruf hat man direkt den Geschäftsführer dran. 
Das kann Canyon natürlich nicht mehr leisten. Aber die community darf auch nicht vergessen werden...und das forum würde ich an Canyons stelle nicht unterschätzen!

Ich hoffe nur, dass Propain jetzt nicht auch zu schnell wächst beim aktuellen mini-hype um das tyee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (25. September 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem bei Canyon ist, dass die zu schnell gewachsen sind...die hatten vor 3-4 Jahren (zumindest im MTB-Bereich) nen Mega-schub.
> Der hat Canyon nicht nur zum positiven geändert. Wenn man schnell neue Mitarbeiter braucht (vor allem support/Werkstatt), kann man nicht mehr so wählerisch bei der Auswahl sein. Ich kann mich auch noch erinnern, dass Canyon hier im Forum früher mal aktiver war.



Kann man schön im Bundesanzeiger sehen. War wg. Fortbildung mal auf der Seite. Die Umsatzsprünge sind nicht ohne. Habe mich vor Monaten schon einmal gefragt ob das gesundes Wachstum ist... 
Sehr interessant auch gerade wenn man dann einen kleinen wie Liteville z.B. zum Vergleich nimmt.


----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2013)

Ich gönne wirklich jedem Erfolg aber man sollte niemals seine Wurzeln vergessen. Und evtl. auch nicht seine Stammkunden.


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. September 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem bei Canyon ist, dass die zu schnell gewachsen sind...die hatten vor 3-4 Jahren (zumindest im MTB-Bereich) nen Mega-schub.



Das glaube ich nun ganz und gar nicht! Die wissen ganz genau was sie tun...
Der Punkt heißt einfach Kostenoptimierung. 5 halbwegs kompetente Hotline-Mitarbeiter kosten nun mal weniger als 5 richtig gute!


----------



## filiale (25. September 2013)

Manchmal wird Kostenoptimierung auch mit Gewinnmaximierung verwechselt...


----------



## johnny blaze (26. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nun ganz und gar nicht! Die wissen ganz genau was sie tun...



Kein Unternehmen, dass so schnell wächst und aufgrund dessen nen riesigen Transformationsprozess durchläuft weiß genau was es da gerade tut. Es hat ein Ziel. Und das will es erreichen. Canyon ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht da. 
Da wurde in den letzten Jahren mit Sicherheit stark auf die Implementierung von Prozessen hin gearbeitet. D.h. es gibt nicht mehr den kleinen Dienstweg, mal eben dem Kollegen über den Gang was zurufen wenn es ein Problem gibt, den Geschäftsführer ans Telefon holen, etc. pp.

Dass da noch viel Sand im Gebtriebe ist zeigen die Berichte hier von der linken Hand, die nicht weiß was die rechte tut.


> Der Punkt heißt einfach Kostenoptimierung. 5 halbwegs kompetente Hotline-Mitarbeiter kosten nun mal weniger als 5 richtig gute!



Da hast du natürlich ein Stück weit recht. Canyon wird sich genau überlegen welcher Posten wie gut bezahlt wird.
Aber wenn du als Unternehmen langsam wächst und nicht den Druck hast schnell viele neue Leute zu bekommen, hast du halt mehr Zeit bei der Auswahl. Und man findet in jeder Gehaltsklasse gute und schlechte Mitarbeiter 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass canyon sogar relativ gut zahlt. Aber wie gesagt- wenn man schnell viele Leute braucht, ist das nicht gerade ein Garant für Qualität.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (29. September 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich eine E-Mail von Canyon, dass auf meinem Kundenkonto noch 64,15 Guthaben sind und sie meine Bankverbindung zur Rücküberweisung brauchen.  Wo kommt denn das Geld her? ... keine Ahnung.
> 
> Erst mal mein Konto geprüft, ob da überhaupt die 150 eingegangen sind, die mir versprochen wurden. Felanzeige, nichts da.
> 
> ...



Ohhh,
wie allergisch ich auf Telefonhotlines reagiere, ich bin ein Fall von Hotlineinitis. Ich habe mir Ende August ein 2014er Nerve AL 29 SL bestellt. Ich hatte immer Zweifel ob ich nicht mehr All- Mountain / Enduro will und mir das Nerve mit 110mm Federweg nicht zu CC- mässig ausgelegt ist. Meine Zweifel, dieser Thread welcher meine Telefonhotlineinitis reaktivierte, haben mich dazu bewogen meine Bestellung vorgestern zu stornieren. 
Ich habe mir gestern bei einem 100 Km entfernten Händler ein um 1000.-  reduziertes Cube  Stereo Super HPC 140 SL  (von 4200.- auf 3200.-) gekauft und bin glücklich. 
(Siehe auch Thread Nerve vs. Spectral)

Der Fairness halber aber glaube ich muss man sagen, dass Canyon ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und sehr gute Austattung  bietet und die Entwicklungsabteilung in der vorderen Liga mitspielen kann. 
Ich würde Canyon empfehlen mehr Geld in das Qualitätmanagment einschl. Mitarbeiterschulung zu investieren.


----------



## johnny blaze (29. September 2013)

Wobei bei nem weit entfernten Händler zu kaufen ja schon fast an nem Versender rankommt. Mal eben da vorbei fahren bei Problemen ist da auch nicht.
Und bei Canyon muss man halt bedenken, dass sie ein Internet-ersender sind. Die Kunden sind also selbst auch im Internet aktiv, Kunden sind bei Frust schneller untereinander vernetzt. 
Wenn Händler XYZ ******* baut, bekommt man das garnicht so mit. 

Das soll jetzt nicht Canyon in Schutz nehmen. Vor allem dein letzter Satz ist sehr richtig.
Aber aufgrund einzelner negativer Erfahrungsberichte Canyon zu meiden ist m.M.n. keine Alternative.
Bei deinem Händler gibt es mit Sicherheit auch negative Erfahrungen 
Verstehst du wie ich es meine?


----------



## Deleted176859 (29. September 2013)

Aber aufgrund einzelner negativer Erfahrungsberichte Canyon zu meiden ist m.M.n. keine Alternative.


Dem gibt es nix hinzuzufügen...!!!


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (30. September 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Aber aufgrund einzelner negativer Erfahrungsberichte Canyon zu meiden ist m.M.n. keine Alternative.



hm muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Habe übrigens wieder 2 Nachrichten von Usern bekommen mit der selben Problematik, die sich hier noch nicht gemeldet haben...

Kleines Update zu Canyon. 
Heute wurde mir gesagt dass Canyon von Montag bis Mittwoch Inventur macht und sich da NICHTS bewegen wird, also kann ich mir das Bike die Woche auch wieder an die Backe schmieren!

Die Hotlinemitarbeiter sagen mir immer wie mies sie das finden von Canyon und entschuldigen sich 100 mal (was mich Nervt weil sie nichts dazu können) aber bewegt sich kein Verantwortlicher der etwas ändern könnte auch nur 1mm schneller

*Liebe Canyon Führungsetage *falls ihr es nicht lesen könnt schreibe ich es mal etwas größer:

Es sind bereits *6 Wochen vergangen*
und über *55 Telefonate geführt worden

*Und ich muss mich mittlerweile wirklich *zusammenreißen nicht ausfallend zu werden!*
*
*


----------



## alexv1712 (1. Oktober 2013)

Leider scheinen die von Stoneprophet88 geschilderten Probleme kein Einzellfall zu seien. Daher möchte ich auch gerne an dieser Stelle meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen:

Als ich mein Nerve CF 8.0 in Slate im März 2013 bestellt hatte, war ich vom Verkaufsservice und der telefonischen Beratung positiv überrascht und absolut zufrieden. Klar, die 11wöchige Wartezeit trübte das Ganze etwas aber erhöhte wiederum auch die Freude auf das "weltbeste" Nerce CF.

Am 11.Juni 2013 war es dann so weit, ich konnte das Bike nun endlich vorort in Koblenz abholen. Einen Kumpel von mir konnte sein neues Nerve CF mit mir am gleichen Tag abholen. Leider hatte man bei der Übergabe bereits die Vermutung erhalten können, dass der Service sehr stark vom jeweiligen Mitarbeiter abhängig ist. Bei meinem Kumpel hat die Einweisung in das Bike und die entsprechende Personalisierung absolut keine Wünsche offen gelassen. Bei mir war sie eher suboptimal. Das aber nur am Rande.

Zuhause angekommen, ging es direkt auf die erste Probetour und ich war absolut begeistert von meinem neuen Bike und seinen Fahreigenschaften. 

Nach einigen moderaten Touren, kein schroffes Gelände, fingen die Probleme langsam aber sicher an. Obwohl die Bremse ordnungsgemäß und vorsichtig eingefahren wurde, war die Bremsleistung alles andere als zufriedenstellend. Vom Fading und "Stottern" beim Bremsen ganz abgesehen. Hierzu gibt es auch unzähliche Beiträge hier im Forum. 
Als nächstes hat sich die Fox-Gabel überlegt, ihren Dienst nur durch ein lautes Knacken beim ausfähdern zu tätigen. Dies trat ungefähr 4 Wochen nach Kauf des Bikes auf. 

Da es nun bereits zwei Probleme waren, habe ich die Canyon-Serviceline kontaktiert und die Probleme geschildert. Bezüglich der Bremsen hatte man mir empfohlen die Kolben neu zu justieren und die Bremsbelege auf Verglasung zu überprüfen. Das hatte ich jedoch als erstes nach auftreten der Probleme getan. Aber gut. Bezüglich der Gabel wollten sie, dass ich das Bike einschicke und mitten in der Saison ca. 6 Wochen auf darauf verzichte. Da dieser Vorschlag absolut inakzeptabel war, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, und Canyon in 12 Telefonaten davon überzeugen können, dass für mich nur ein 1 zu 1 Tausch der Gabel in Frage kommt und ich keine nachgebesserte Gabel wünsche. OK, darauf hat sich Canyon eingelassen, jedoch sollte ich zuerst die defekte Gabel nach Koblenz schicken und dann würde ich die Neue erhalten. Da mir die Durchlaufzeit für diesen Tausch aber auch etwas zu unsicher war, und ein Freund von mir sich freundlicherweise bereiterklärte für mich nach Koblenz zu fahren um die Gabel zu tauschen, habe ich für Freitags um 11 Uhr einen Tauschtermin in Koblenz vereinbart. Mein Kumpel natürlich pünktlich wie die Maurer um 10:45 UHr in Koblenz, Die neue Gabel hielt er um 15:00 UHR in der Hand!!!!! 

OK, kann ja mal vorkommen. Die neue Gabel wurde wieder ins Bike eingebaut, alles super. Das Bremsproblem war zwar noch nicht erledigt, aber auch nicht so störende, dass das Bike mitten in der Saison 6 Wochen in der Garage seht, damit ich die Bremse einschicken kann.

Die problemlose Zeit hielt genau weitere 4 Wochen. Nun hat ein lautes "Knarzen" meine Beinaktivitäten begleitet. Da diese "Knarzgeräusche" von überall herkommen können, habe ich natürlich die üblichen Ursachen überprüft. Alles keine Besserung. Hinzu kam, dass die Reverb Stütze sich von jetzt auf gleich um 2 cm einfährt, ohne dass ich die Remote betätige. Ebenfals sind auch bei mir, die bereits in anderen Beiträgen genannten Steinschläge in einen inakzeptabelen Vielzahl vorhanden (Gleiches gilt für das Nerve meines Kumpels). In Verbindung mit den Bremsproblemen und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Bikesaison (zumindest Sommersaison) dem Ende zugeht, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, das Bike unter Anspruchnahme der Garantie zurück zu Canyon zu schicken um die Fehler beheben zu lassen. In unzählichen Telefonaten (mal weniger, mal mehr kompeten, hilfsbereit und freundlich) sind wir zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass die Komplettüberprüfung bei Canyon sinnvoll ist.

Da ich das Bike damals in Koblenz abgeholt hatte, musste ich natürlich ein Bikeguard bestellen. Gesagt, getan. Zeit bis der Bikeguard  bei mir war: ZWEI WOCHEN!!!!

Nun ging es darum, das Bike einzupacken. Einpackanleitung ausgedruckt und studiert. Was musste ich lesen? es wird das original Verpackungsmaterial benötigt und die sichere Verpackung ist nur möglich, wenn man dies beim Kauf des Bikes aufbewahrt hatte. Da ich es jedoch in Koblenz abgeholt hatte, war das Material natürlich nicht vorhanden. Also, E-Mail mit der Bitte um Nachsendung an Canyon. Noch am gleichen Tag erhielt ich die freundliche Antwort, dass die Nachsendung nicht möglich sei, und ich die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen möchte. Also musste ich mir so gut es ging selbst behilflich seien. Abschließend noch eine erneute E-Mail an Canyon, dass ich evtl. auftretenden Transportschäden, aufgrund des fehlenden Verpackungsmaterials, erneut zur Reklamation bringen werde. 

Das Bike ist laut Sendungsverfolgung der DHL seit Freitag (27.09.13) in Koblenz. In einem gerade getätigten Telefonat mit Canyon konnte mir man jedoch den Eingang nicht bestätigen. Dies würde jedoch mit der bereits von Stoneprophet85  erwähnten Inventur zusammenhängen. In Meinem Begleitschreiben habe ich Canyon einen Nachbesserungsfrist von drei Wochen gesetzt. Diese Läuft mit dem 18.10.2013 ab. Bis dahin bin ich auf eine Reaktion seitens Canyon gespannt und werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Beste Grüße

Alex 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=246235


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henning W (1. Oktober 2013)

Sicher sind solche wie die hier geschilderten Fälle, im Anteil am Canyon Gesamtverkauf, im kleinen Prozentbereich. Allerdings halte ich es für absolut gefährlich für einen Direktversender, dessen Geschäftsmodell praktisch auf dem Internethandel basiert, sich nicht oder nur unzureichend um solche Fälle zu kümmern. 

Den letzte Post von Alex sehe ich allerdings nicht in diesem Zusammenhang, denn ich kann nicht sehen was Canyon hier hätte besser machen können. Canyon hat Doch die Gabel 1:1 getauscht, dass ist doch absolut in Ordnung. Geh mal in einen Fahrradladen mit einer defekten Fox Gabel, was glaubst Du was die machen ?
Wenn ich keinen Fahrradkarton habe, obwohl ich beim Versender kaufe und genau weiß wie die Reklamation läuft, was soll man da sagen !   

Eines muss doch klar sein, wenn sich jemand ein Fahrrad im Versandhandel holt wie z.B. ein Canyon, mit einem sicherlich sehr guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, dann muss er mit den Themen Versanddauer und Wartezeit leben, nicht aber mit einem schlechten Service.

Bei allem hin und her, der Unzufriedenheit gegenüber Canyon etc., muss man m.M.n. deshalb etwas differenzieren.


----------



## Joe79 (1. Oktober 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Bei allem hin und her, der Unzufriedenheit gegenüber Canyon etc., muss man m.M.n. deshalb etwas differenzieren.



100% Zustimmung.


----------



## alexv1712 (1. Oktober 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> ich kann nicht sehen was Canyon hier hätte besser machen können. Canyon hat Doch die Gabel 1:1 getauscht, dass ist doch absolut in Ordnung. Geh mal in einen Fahrradladen mit einer defekten Fox Gabel, was glaubst Du was die machen ?



Ich hab doch auch gesagt, dass es OK war. Nur die Vielzahl der Telefonate und Diskusionen sowie die 4 Stunden Wartezeit (trotz Termin) in Koblenz waren nicht OK.



Henning W schrieb:


> Wenn ich keinen Fahrradkarton habe, obwohl ich beim Versender kaufe und genau weiß wie die Reklamation läuft, was soll man da sagen !



Aus dem Grund habe ich den Karton ja auch bestellt. Und die Erwartung, dass das Verpackungsmaterial enthalten ist, ist wohl nicht utopisch. Jedoch eine Versanddauer von zwei Wochen. Zumindest beim heutigen DHL Standard

Aber wie du schon sagst, da kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung seien.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (1. Oktober 2013)

Was ich so rauszulesen glaube, ist ehr die Unzufriedenheit mit den Abläufen bei Canyon und den exorbitanten Wartezeiten.
Im Teile tauschen ist Canyon sehr kulant, was ich bisher so lesen konnte, was mal als positiv zu werten ist. Allerdings passt das drumherum einfach nicht. 4 Stunden  auf eine Gabel bei Vororttermin warten mössen? Ohohhh! Das fängt bei fehlerhaft ausgelieferten Bikes an und hört bei sehr langen Wartezeiten auf.
Was ich noch absolut nicht begriffen habe warum das Bike für die Wartezeit bei Canyon sein muss.
Wo wäre das Problem wenn Canyon sagt Wartezeit = 6 Wochen zum Datum  xy, bitte das Bike so verschicken das es 2 Tage vorher da ist. Wozu muss das Bike dafür 5 Wochen bei Canyon stehen? Ich denke das wäre eine praktikable Lösung, da es sich in den meisten Fällen nicht um Totalausfälle handelt

Hinzu kommen noch die Lackprobleme, die WIEDER genannt werden, obwohl sie nach wie vor von Canyon geleugnet werden. Komischerweise habe ich trotz intensiver Suche keinen einzigen Race Blue Fahrer auftreiben können der ähnliche Probleme hat.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (1. Oktober 2013)

alexv1712 schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund habe ich den Karton ja auch bestellt. Und die Erwartung, dass das Verpackungsmaterial enthalten ist, ist wohl nicht utopisch. Jedoch eine Versanddauer von zwei Wochen. Zumindest beim heutigen DHL Standard
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagst, da kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung seien.
> 
> ...



Ich sags mal so. Wenn man den Karton bestellt sollte wenigstens erwähnt sein was mit geliefert wird und was nicht. Das man sich selbst kümmern kann falls nötig.
Kam der Karton zusammengefaltet oder schon aufgebaut? War wenigstens der Holzabstandhalter für die Hinterachse dabei? Was mich noch interessiert, hat Canyon mit dem Versand so lange gebraucht oder DHL?


----------



## alexv1712 (1. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Was ich so rauszulesen glaube, ist ehr die Unzufriedenheit mit den Abläufen bei Canyon und den exorbitanten Wartezeiten.



Genau so ist es!



Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Was ich noch absolut nicht begriffen habe warum das Bike für die Wartezeit bei Canyon sein muss.
> Wo wäre das Problem wenn Canyon sagt Wartezeit = 6 Wochen zum Datum  xy, bitte das Bike so verschicken das es 2 Tage vorher da ist. Wozu muss das Bike dafür 5 Wochen bei Canyon stehen?



Sehr guter Ansatz. . Wäre einer Machbarkeitsprüfung wert.



Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Hinzu kommen noch die Lackprobleme, die WIEDER genannt werden, obwohl sie nach wie vor von Canyon geleugnet werden.



In meinem heutigen Telefonat mit Frau L.... wurde es auch geleugnet

Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## alexv1712 (1. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Kam der Karton zusammengefaltet oder schon aufgebaut? War wenigstens der Holzabstandhalter für die Hinterachse dabei? Was mich noch interessiert, hat Canyon mit dem Versand so lange gebraucht oder DHL?



Aufgebaut und leider mit einem Loch. Dafür kann *Canyon* aber *nichts*. Der Abstandshalter war auch nicht dabei. Ich hätte mich in der Tat gefreut, wenn Canyon zumindest darüber informiert hätte. Alternativ kann man ja auch ggf. beim Kauf des Bikes und Selbstabholung den Hinweis geben und ggf. die Dinge mitbestellen. Die Lange Lieferzeit lag an Canyon. Nachdem Der Karton an DHL übergeben wurde, war er in 1 1/2 Tagen bei mir.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Henning W (1. Oktober 2013)

Schick Doch mal eine PN an den Canyon Verkauf (canyon_verkauf) hier im Forum und bitte mal um Rückruf. Dann haben die Zeit sich etwas zu sortieren und den richtigen Mitarbeiter auszugraben. Vielleicht hilft das weiter !?


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (1. Oktober 2013)

alexv1712 schrieb:


> In meinem heutigen Telefonat mit Frau L.... wurde es auch geleugnet



Was ich so Krass finde das selbst die existenz solcher Probleme geleugnet wird. Ich weiß nun schon von einigen Leuten die sich dahingehend bei Canyon mehrfach telefonisch und schriftlich beschwert haben.

Größere Unternehmen glauben immer wieder sich durch leugnen von Problemen aus der Affäre ziehen zu können. Die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt, dass genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Wer leugnet verliert Kunden und es wird sich auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken und vor allem der besonders wichtige Ruf des Unternehmens ist irreperabel geschädigt.
Was die Vergangenheit auch gezeigt hat ist, dass die Unternehmen die gesagt haben, wir haben den Fehler/Problem XY verursacht, das tut uns Leid, wir hätten XY als Lösung oder bieten ihnen XY als Ausgleich an. Wenn soetwas passiert würde ich gerade bei diesem Hersteller kaufen, da ich weiß, dass ich dort nicht verarscht werde. Ich will ja nichts unterstellen aber Canyon scheint hier den Endkunden für dumm verkaufen zu wollen.
Ich glaube auch nicht das die Kunden gleich einen Tauschrahmen wollen, aber es einfach auszusitzen ist der falsche Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (1. Oktober 2013)

Schade. So langsam nimmt das "merkelsche Züge" bei Canyon an. Probleme werden einfach ausgesessen und Kundenservice scheint für Canyon "Neuland" zu sein.
Erst wenn der Kunde mit einem Rechtsbeistand droht, kommt wohlmöglich Bewegung in die Sache.

Liebes Canyon-Team,
kommt bitte wieder auf den "Weg der Tugend" zurück!
Ohne Eure Kunden wärt Ihr nicht dort, wo Ihr jetzt seid. Manchmal ist zu schnelles Wachstum nicht gut und irgendwann kommt die Quittung. Schließlich haben andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter ähhh Bikes!


----------



## Sven Freiburg (1. Oktober 2013)

ja, das klingt alles sehr unerfreulich und geht in baldige Kaufentscheidungen mit ein...

Natürlich lesen Eure (potentiellen) Internetkunden solche Threads liebe Firma Canyon
- und ich bin mit meinem 2008er Canyon Bike auch schon extra für Service von Freiburg nach Koblenz gereist- der dann zum Glück auch wirklich engagiert und ok war.
Das sollte sich aber auch nicht ändern, denn irgendwo vermisst man langfristig schon die persönliche Betreuung und Beratung.


----------



## clemsi (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte mit meinem Strive auch viel Ärger; dass was kaputt gehen kann und ich das Teil einschicken muss, war mir klar (ist ja nicht mein erstes Canyon). 
Dass es dauert, war mir auch klar. 
Dass das Rad lausig montiert kam, schlecht verpackt, sich vor/nach der Reparatur keiner bei mir meldet (trotz mehrfachen Wunsches) und andere Mängel nie behoben wurden (obwohl das Rad schon 2 mal in Koblenz war), hat für mich einfach eine logische Konsequenz: das nächste Rad wird kein Canyon mehr- wobei das Canyon nicht großartig jucken wird


----------



## RobG301 (2. Oktober 2013)

Kann deine Verärgerung verstehen!

Wenn man so groß ist und alles versucht über Hotlines und Emailverkehr abzuwickeln verärgert man die Kunden schnell! 
Sei es nur, dass man immer wieder verschiedene Ansprechpartner hat, die unterschiedliche Aussagen treffen.
Ich bin froh, dass mir bei Canyon, als auch Radon immer noch die Möglichkeit bleibt in 15-45 min bei denen auf der Matte zu stehen und nach meiner Erfahrung wird einem dann auch geholfen, weil es etwas Anderes ist einen am Telefon abzuwürgen, als einen sichtlich wütendenen Kunden wegzuschicken oder stehen zu lassen.


----------



## alexv1712 (2. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass mir bei Canyon, als auch Radon immer noch die Möglichkeit bleibt in 15-45 min bei denen auf der Matte zu stehen und nach meiner Erfahrung wird einem dann auch geholfen, weil es etwas Anderes ist einen am Telefon abzuwürgen, als einen sichtlich wütendenen Kunden wegzuschicken oder stehen zu lassen.



Sollte ich mit dem ersten Nachbesserungsversuch (Bike eingeschickt) nicht zufrieden seien, werde ich auch wieder nach Koblenz fahren. Auch wenn es fast zwei Stunden Fahrt bedeutet.


----------



## alexv1712 (2. Oktober 2013)

Was mir gerade so beim stöbern durch das Forum aufgefallen ist, so steht es in der Beschreibung der Rubrik in der wir uns befinden:

"MTB-News.de - IBC  	> Herstellerforen   	> Canyon Bikes *
Canyon Bikes* Forum des Bike-Herstellers Canyon. Es wird vom Canyon Support-Team betreut."

Was sagen denn das "Canyon Support-Team" zu diesen Beiträgen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneprophet85 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das ist ja der nächste Witz an der Sache. Der Supportacount schreibt im schnitt einen Beitrag pro Monat und dann auch nur zu Themen wie "Canyon Roadshow" Von wegen Support...


----------



## Twenty9er (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe diesen Thread grad interessiert überflogen, da ich mein zweites Canyon fahre und schon einige defekte Teile hat und daher auch Kontakt zum Canyon-Service hatte.

Ich bin allerdings anders vorgegangen, was auch immer erfolgreich lief.

*Warum ein komplettes Bike einschicken, wenn die Gabel kaputt ist?*
Meine Fox hatte von Beginn an ein zu großes Spiel in den Führungen.
Da Fox auf die Buchsen 90 Tage Garantie gibt (sind eigentl. Verschleißteile), Toxoholics angerufen, Rücksendeschein erhalten, Gabel ausgebaut und eingeschickt...5 Tage später wieder mit der Gabel und neuen Buchsen aufm Trail gewesen.
Warum bist du nicht diesen Weg gegangen?
*
Meine Avid-Bremsen machten auch Probleme, allerding eindeutig ein Problem an der Bremse an sich (Hebel war undicht)*...Quietschen, Stottern etc. kommt meistens - nicht immer - von falscher Einstellung. Daher kann ich die Reaktion mit den Einstelltipps von Canyon gut verstehen.
In meinem Fall hab ich die Bremse an Canyon eingeschickt und auf Garantie innerhalb einer Woche eine neue Bremse erhalten. Problemloser geht's nicht!
Mit einer anderen Avid zuvor hatte ich auch Probleme, diese habe ich direkt an Sport-Import geschickt, dort wurde eine Reparatur auch problemlos durchgeführt.

Generell würde ich bei Problemen mit Komponenten mich an den jeweiligen Vertrieb wenden...oder Canyon fragen, wohin ich das defekte Teil schicken soll.

Übrigens habe ich noch nie bei Canyon angerufen, immer nur E-Mails geschrieben und immer Antworten bekommen. So hatte ich dann auch immer alle Aussagen schriftlich und niemand konnte etwas leugnen.


----------



## punica (2. Oktober 2013)

+1
Fahre zwar mein erstes Canyon, bin aber mit dem Service sehr zufrieden.
Für defekte Komponenten, welche von Canyon auch nur von Zulieferern bezogen werden, können sie nicht auch nichts.
Im Rahmen der Qualitätskontrolle könnte sowas genauer untersucht und evtl. ausgeschlossen werden, das treibt die Preise aber wieder nach oben.

Ich habe mein Bike mit Luft in der Bremse bekommen (Avid 5). Hab ihnen mein Problem abends noch per Mail geschildert und den nächsten Tag meine Bremse entlüften lassen. (Hatte kein passendes Set) Einen Tag später kam die Antwort, dass sie die Kosten übernehmen werden und das Geld war noch Ende der Woche drauf. 

Zweites Problem, Spiel in der Hinterachse, kurze Mail geschrieben und der wirklich freundliche Mitarbeiter meinte ich soll das Laufrad einschicken, aber er versteht, dass ich sicher noch die letzten schönen Tage nutzen möchte, von daher kann ich mir auch bis November Zeit lassen, er vermerkt alles schonmal. Da mich das Spiel (noch) nicht weiter stört, ist wirklich sehr gering, hat mich diese Lösung mehr als überzeugt.

Wie gesagt, waren beides keine direkt durch Canyon verursachten Probleme und mir wurde sehr gut geholfen, bin mehr als zufrieden soweit.

Ich kann euren Frust verstehen,  solche Fälle findet man überall und in jedem Sektor. Wenn möglich schickt die Bikes zurück und kauft woanders und hoffentlich habt ihr dann mehr Glück, garantieren wird euch das keiner.

Ich für meinen Teil würde wieder ein Canyon Bike kaufen


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (2. Oktober 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> *Warum ein komplettes Bike einschicken, wenn die Gabel kaputt ist?*


Hab ich doch gemacht. Nur sollte es halt über Canyon laufen. Wenn die schon wissen das sie nur die Zwischenstation sind könnten sie ja auch darauf hin weisen es lieber direkt einzuschicken. Warum muss die Gabel erst zu Canyon!?

*


Twenty9er schrieb:



			Meine Avid-Bremsen machten auch Probleme, allerding eindeutig ein Problem an der Bremse an sich (Hebel war undicht)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Eine schlechte Bremsleistung kann ich der Elixir 5 jetzt auch nicht bestätigen. Es gab nur probleme mit wanderndem Druckpunkt und dem hakelnden Hebel beim Loslassen.

Im Teiletauschen ist Canyon ganz schnell dabei, was löblich ist, allerdings was über den Teiletausch hinaus geht ist absolut miserabel. Irgendwo auf der HP steht auch, wer könnte Probleme besser beheben als der Hersteller selbst? Davon habe ich bisher noch nichts merken können.





punica schrieb:


> +1
> Fahre zwar mein erstes Canyon, bin aber mit dem Service sehr zufrieden.
> Für defekte Komponenten, welche von Canyon auch nur von Zulieferern bezogen werden, können sie nicht auch nichts.
> Im Rahmen der Qualitätskontrolle könnte sowas genauer untersucht und evtl. ausgeschlossen werden, das treibt die Preise aber wieder nach oben.



Was die Preise wirklich in die Höhe treibt sind solche Servicefehler. Was ist so schwer daran ein Bike zu Prüfen? Die Sachen die an meinen Rädern waren hätte ich in 5 min gefunden.
Was das allein an Porto kostet. Rad wurde schon 2 mal wieder zurück geschickt (wollte Canyon ja so)



punica schrieb:


> Zweites Problem, Spiel in der Hinterachse, kurze Mail geschrieben und der wirklich freundliche Mitarbeiter meinte ich soll das Laufrad einschicken, aber er versteht, dass ich sicher noch die letzten schönen Tage nutzen möchte, von daher kann ich mir auch bis November Zeit lassen, er vermerkt alles schonmal. Da mich das Spiel (noch) nicht weiter stört, ist wirklich sehr gering, hat mich diese Lösung mehr als überzeugt.



Warum hätten sie das auch anders regeln sollen?



punica schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, waren beides keine direkt durch Canyon verursachten Probleme und mir wurde sehr gut geholfen, bin mehr als zufrieden soweit.



Sicher können sie nichts dafür, aber sie sind ein Bikehersteller und haben sicher einen anderen Hebel bei den Zulieferern als ein Endkunde. Ich kenne die Verkaufszahlen nicht aber wenn Canyon sagt, entweder bessere Qualität oder die 2000 Komponenten von XY für das kommende Jahr ordern wir von einem anderen Hersteller. Wobei hier FOX und AVID ganz vorn zu nennen sind bezüglich Neuteilequalität und auftretende Probleme.



punica schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde wieder ein Canyon Bike kaufen



Es können ja nicht alle auf die Nase Fallen das wäre ja schlimm. Die Bikes ansich scheinen ja wirklich gut entwickelt zu sein, aber das allein reicht leider nicht.


PS: Morgen werde ich mal wieder bei Canyon anrufen und nachfragen was sich, in den letzten 7 Tagen, die das Bike schon wieder bei Canyon ist, getan hat.

Ein Schelm wer böses vermutet, aber ich kann mir die Antwort schon denken.


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Oktober 2013)

Man kann aber bei jedem Punkt was hier geschrieben wurde sagen, dass Canyon um eine Lösung für den Kunden bemüht ist und auch komplette Bikes oder nur Teile tauscht. 


Das dabei nicht immer alles glatt läuft, liegt wohl an der Natur der Sache, dass das meiste über Telefon und Email passiert. Man hat halt keinen persönlichen Ansprechpartner. 

Wer allerdings glaubt man hat bei einem Händlerbike einen besseren Service denn muss ich enttäuschen: Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht und fand das kein deut besser, eher schlechter. 

Canyon finde ich hier wesentlich kulanter, was die mir schon alles auf Kulanz repariert/getauscht und zurückgenommen haben kann sich sehen lassen. Was allerdings nicht funktioniert ist, dass man überhaupt 0 Ahnung vom Bike hat und von Canyon quasi jede Schraube festgedreht haben will. Das widerspricht halt dem Versand Modell, man sollte schon kleinere Probleme wie quietschende Bremsen selbst lösen können, indem man z.B. einfach mal die Kolben zurückdrückt etc.. und den Service wirklich nur für wirkliche Probleme nutzen. Wer überhaupt nicht schrauben kann ist bei einem Händlerbike m.M.n. immer noch besser aufgehoben, außer man wohnt in Koblenz um die Ecke. Ein MTB ist ein High Tech Produkt, was ständig Wartung braucht, es ist sicherlich kein Sorglos Bike, besonders wenn man auch bei Matsch etc.. fährt.

Nichtsdestotrotz warte ich immer noch eine Antwort in dem Lack Problem Nerve CF Threat


----------



## alexv1712 (2. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Was allerdings nicht funktioniert ist, dass man überhaupt 0 Ahnung vom Bike hat und von Canyon quasi jede Schraube festgedreht haben will (@alexv1712). Das widerspricht halt dem Versand Modell, man sollte schon kleinere Probleme wie quietschende Bremsen selbst lösen können, indem man z.B. einfach mal die Kolben zurückdrückt etc.. und den Service wirklich nur für wirkliche Probleme nutzen. Wer überhaupt nicht schrauben kann ist bei einem Händlerbike m.M.n. immer noch besser aufgehoben,(



Hast du "Schrauberheld" meinen Beitrag überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Oktober 2013)

alexv1712 schrieb:


> Hast du "Schrauberheld" meinen Beitrag überhaupt gelesen?



Yo, habe ich. Das eine Elixir 5 keine besonders gute Bremse ist wusste ich aber auch schon vorher. Vor allem ist sie im Vergleich zu einer XT aber keine Sorglos Bremse.


----------



## alexv1712 (3. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Yo, habe ich. Das eine Elixir 5 keine besonders gute Bremse ist wusste ich aber auch schon vorher. Vor allem ist sie im Vergleich zu einer XT aber keine Sorglos Bremse.



Dann solltest du aber auch gelesen haben, dass ich vor dem Telefonat mit Canyon schon alles Mögliche mit der Bremse versucht habe um sie vernünftig zum arbeiten zu bringen. Unter anderem auch deinen Tipp "Kolben zurückdrücken". Was das aber mit Fading zutun haben soll


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (3. Oktober 2013)

Ach holgie, was denn los? Auch langsam angefressen weil nix weiter geht? Hast du dein Bike eigentlich schon wieder?
Vertragt euch mal wieder. Ich denke in den Kernpunkten der Diskusion sind wir uns einig.


----------



## dj_holgie (3. Oktober 2013)

alexv1712 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber auch gelesen haben, dass ich vor dem Telefonat mit Canyon schon alles Mögliche mit der Bremse versucht habe um sie vernünftig zum arbeiten zu bringen. Unter anderem auch deinen Tipp "Kolben zurückdrücken". Was das aber mit Fading zutun haben soll



Mein Beitrag war ja jetzt auch eher allgemein gemeint und nicht auf dich bezogen. 

Wer überhaupt 0 Schrauben kann der ist bei einem Händler Bike besser aufgehoben imho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (3. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Ach holgie, was denn los? Auch langsam angefressen weil nix weiter geht? Hast du dein Bike eigentlich schon wieder?
> Vertragt euch mal wieder. Ich denke in den Kernpunkten der Diskusion sind wir uns einig.



Was soll los sein? Ist es hier nur erlaubt auf Canyon einzuhauen oder wie? Insgesamt bietet Canyon ein super Service, das ist meine Meinung und dabei bleib ich auch.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (3. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Was soll los sein? Ist es hier nur erlaubt auf Canyon einzuhauen oder wie? Insgesamt bietet Canyon ein super Service, das ist meine Meinung und dabei bleib ich auch.



Auf Canyon einhauen? Nein. Das wäre der falsche Weg. Mein Text war nicht böse gemeint

Super Service? Nein definitiv nicht. 
Wenn du das auf das Teile tauschen und kulanz den Teiletausche betreffend beziehst, da habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört. Darum geht es aber nicht.

Unter gutem Service verstehe ich ehr Reperaturen in der Werkstatt, annehmbare Wartezeiten und falls es doch mal zu verzögerungen kommt das man Informiert wird, das Termine eingehalten werden auch bezüglich Rückrufen am Telefon. Genauso das ich erwarte wenn Canyon Fehler macht diese UMGEHEND beseitigt werden und man nicht wieder ewig warten muss.

Mein Bike sollte in dieser Woche in der Werkstatt durchgesehen werden. Morgen ist Freitag und ich habe noch nichts gehört. Bike ist seit letzter Woche Donnerstag bei Canyon. Zumal die genannten Probleme keinen riesen Aufwand darstellen!


----------



## LANDOs (4. Oktober 2013)

Service bei Direktversendern finde ich bei Rose am besten. Und wenn man dann noch in der Nähe wohnt hat man gewonnen. Aber das hilft Dir mit Deinem Canyon Fall jetzt auch nicht weiter...

Ich würde bei Deinen Ansprüchen doch eher zum Händler gehen, bei Canyon ist der Wurm drin und das wird noch lange so weiter gehen, da die Firma zu schnell gewachsen ist und man sich sträubt im Service Bereich zusätzliche Kosten in Kauf zu nehmen. Ist leider so...


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. Oktober 2013)

Gerade eben habe ich wieder bei Canyon angerufen. Da wurde mir mitgeteilt dass, der Fertigstellungsthermin in der Werkstatt der 8.10. sein wird, es aber sicher nicht an diesem Termin verschickt wird. Also 9.10. frühester Versand, 11.10. frühestens bei mir.

Das sind *10 WERKTAGE* (für mich fast 3 Wochen ohne Bike) um:



2 Bremsen zu entlüften
ggf. einen Bremshebel zu tauschen
eine Sattelstütze zu entlüften
eine Schaltzughülle zu tauschen
neuen Dämpfer reinschrauben
das schaffe ich in einer guten Stunde wenn alle Teile vorhanden sind. Genau aus dem Grund wollte ich das Bike nicht einschicken und ob danach alles passt ist immer noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Service bei Direktversendern finde ich bei Rose am besten. Und wenn man dann noch in der Nähe wohnt hat man gewonnen. Aber das hilft Dir mit Deinem Canyon Fall jetzt auch nicht weiter...
> 
> Ich würde bei Deinen Ansprüchen doch eher zum Händler gehen, bei Canyon ist der Wurm drin und das wird noch lange so weiter gehen, da die Firma zu schnell gewachsen ist und man sich sträubt im Service Bereich zusätzliche Kosten in Kauf zu nehmen. Ist leider so...



Mein vorheriges Rad war eins von Rose (gebraucht gekauft und in top Zustand, da hatte ich nichts zu meckern!)

Ich weiß nicht ob du meine Beiträge gelesen hast. Mein Anspruch ist dass ich ein so funktionierendes Rad bekomme wie es sein soll. Ab dem Zeitpunkt brauche ich keinen Service mehr. Warum? Weil ich alles selbst mache an meinem Bike und keine Werkstatt brauche, zumal ich bisher zu 100% nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Werkstätten gemacht habe und mir am Ende trotzdem selbst helfen musste, was bisher auch immer geklappt hat.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich alles besser  kann, aber wenn man sich etwas Gedanken macht, etwas Zeit investiert und nicht 2 linke Hände hat, kommt man schon verdammt weit am Fahrrad.


----------



## alexv1712 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hast du eigentlich in dem Zuge direkt auch den Lack beanstandet? Gibt es dazu ggf. auch neue Erkenntnisse?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## fkal (4. Oktober 2013)

alexv1712 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich in dem Zuge direkt auch den Lack beanstandet?



Habt ihr Fotos von den angeblichen Problemen bzw. gibts hier im Forum welche?


----------



## alexv1712 (4. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651179


----------



## fkal (4. Oktober 2013)

alexv1712 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651179



haha, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (4. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Mein vorheriges Rad war eins von Rose (gebraucht gekauft und in top Zustand, da hatte ich nichts zu meckern!)
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob du meine Beiträge gelesen hast. Mein Anspruch ist dass ich ein so funktionierendes Rad bekomme wie es sein soll. Ab dem Zeitpunkt brauche ich keinen Service mehr. Warum? Weil ich alles selbst mache an meinem Bike und keine Werkstatt brauche, zumal ich bisher zu 100% nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Werkstätten gemacht habe und mir am Ende trotzdem selbst helfen musste, was bisher auch immer geklappt hat.
> 
> Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich alles besser  kann, aber wenn man sich etwas Gedanken macht, etwas Zeit investiert und nicht 2 linke Hände hat, kommt man schon verdammt weit am Fahrrad.




Hallo

ich habe zwar nicht so ein teures Nerve CF sondern nur ein Nerve AM 6.0 2011, aber ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Habe genau meine Körpermaße und Gewicht bei Canyon angegeben und was soll ich sagen. Die Bremsen Avid Elixir 3 sind jetzt so gut wie Schrott. Haben von Anfang nie wirklich richtig funktioniert. Kamen schon mit Luft in Leitungen an und die Kolben blockierten. Der FoX RP2 ist überhaupt nicht für mein Gewicht ausgelegt gewesen. Der ist vom Setup eher was für ein Leichtgewicht und der Hinterbau wippt und ProPedal ist unwirksam. Der Lenker ist zu schmal, und wurde von mir geändert. Egal, sind nur ein paar Euro. Dauerhaft immer ein Knacken welches von der Kurbel kommt und nicht beseitigt werden konnte. Tja, was soll ich sagen: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Rose hat vielleicht nicht so schön geformte Rahmen. Sieht alles etwas altbacken aus, aber wenn ich mal wieder in Bocholt bin, sehe ich das Rose-Service gut strukturiert ist. Canyon und Radon sind da zwei Klassen schlechter, wenn man überhaupt den Service erwähnen sollte. Ich habe zweimal einen Service Termin bei Canyon angemeldet und bis heute keine telefonische Rückantwort erhalten. Einem Freund wurde für sein Strive dafür ein Preis von 360 Euro genannt.  

Einfach zu viele Schwächen und die Canyon Mitarbeiter trauen sich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hier ins Forum...

Warum auch sollten die "kleinen" Leute vom Canyon Service versuchen das zu korrigieren was die hohen Manager in ihrer Unternehmensstruktur verbockt haben.

Canyon steht für "Hilf Dir selbst"...


----------



## dj_holgie (4. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe zwar nicht so ein teures Nerve CF sondern nur ein Nerve AM 6.0 2011, aber ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh auch nicht warum man die billigeren Elixir Modelle verbaut. Canyon sollte das verbauen was am pflegeleichtesten ist und am längsten hält. Und das sind momentan einfach mal die Shimano Bremsen, zumindestens im unteren Preissegment. AB SLX aufwärts, k.a. ob SRAM da Bedienungen hat das das komplette Rad aus SRAM Komponenten bestehen muss. Mich wunderts z.B. auch nicht das z.B. die Magura MT8 am Grand Canyon SLX nicht mehr verbaut wird. Ist ja bekannt das die Elixir ab Hause einfach nur schlecht entlüftet sind und der Kunde sich dann quasi ein 40 SRAM Entlüftungskit kaufen darf.

Dem Rest kann ich aber so nicht bestätigen, habe bei mir auch schon etliche Sachen sogar wegen eigener Dummheit zerstört, die Canyon alle relativ schnell auf Kulanz getauscht hat. Einfach das Teil per Post einschicken und zurück bekommen. 

Und Leute lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf stehen, 10 Werktage ist für ein Garantieservice ohne Termin absolut OK. Besonders wenn man bedenkt das noch Inventur dazwischen war. Glaube kaum, dass das anderswo schneller geht.


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Gerade eben habe ich wieder bei Canyon angerufen. Da wurde mir mitgeteilt dass, der Fertigstellungsthermin in der Werkstatt der 8.10. sein wird, es aber sicher nicht an diesem Termin verschickt wird. Also 9.10. frühester Versand, 11.10. frühestens bei mir.
> 
> Das sind *10 WERKTAGE* (für mich fast 3 Wochen ohne Bike) um:
> 
> ...




Weißt Du was Alex...ich glaub Canyon wäre froh Dir dein Geld zurück zu geben, Dich zu bitten einfach mal die Raffel zu halten und keinen deiner Freunde ein Canyonbike zu empfehlen. Du bist sowas von nervig auch wenn Du im Kern der Sache Recht hast. 

Wenn ich Serviceleiter wäre, ich würde Dich nichtmal ignorieren. Du würdest von mir auch keinerlei Info und schon gar keine Extrawurst bekommen, weil so Typen wie Dich, die meinen alles besser zu können, will man ja im Grunde weder als Kunde noch als Nachbarn.

Wenn Du denn alles selbst machen kannst, warum zur Hölle machst Du es nicht einfach sondern schickst aus deiner Provinz zu Canyon. Bei euch scheint ja wirklich nicht viel zu passieren, dass Du dich in dieser Quantität und Qualität dich hier ausläßt. Versteh mich nicht falsch, du hast durchaus Recht was dein Bike betrifft. Aber bitte...bitte...beschwer Dich doch nicht noch am Ende, dass der Postbeamte den Stempel krumm auf die Briefmarke deiner Bikebox gestempelt hat.

Beste Grüße und gute Besserung


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2013)

Canyon Service?
Ich lach mich kaputt!

Vor einem halben Jahr habe ich mein Torque wegen eines ausgeschlagenen Lagers am Umlenkhebel eingeschickt, bzw. vorbei gebracht.
Als ich das Rad wiederbekam hatte der Hauptumlenker am Unterrohr ca 2-3mm Spiel in beide Richtungen. Das Industrielager in der Schwinge wanderte munter hin und her.

ich möchte hier nicht alles aufzählen was Canyon im Laufe der Reklamationsabwicklung verbockt hat, dazu ist mir die zeit zu schade.
Ein paar Stichworte: Rad wird nicht zum abgesprochenen Termin versandt, sondern bleibt ne Woche eingepackt im Postausgang stehen. Als Wiedergutmachung bekomme ich ein Frauen Tshirt geschenkt. Nach dem Service mehr kaputt als vorher.... etc.


----------



## Frodijak (4. Oktober 2013)

…


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. Oktober 2013)

fkal schrieb:


> Habt ihr Fotos von den angeblichen Problemen bzw. gibts hier im Forum welche?



wenn du dir die mühe gemacht hättest und den eingangspost gelesen hättest wärst du auch über den schon genannten Link gestolpert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> WeiÃt Du was Alex...ich glaub Canyon wÃ¤re froh Dir dein Geld zurÃ¼ck zu geben, Dich zu bitten einfach mal die Raffel zu halten und keinen deiner Freunde ein Canyonbike zu empfehlen. Du bist sowas von nervig auch wenn Du im Kern der Sache Recht hast.
> 
> Wenn ich Serviceleiter wÃ¤re, ich wÃ¼rde Dich nichtmal ignorieren. Du wÃ¼rdest von mir auch keinerlei Info und schon gar keine Extrawurst bekommen, weil so Typen wie Dich, die meinen alles besser zu kÃ¶nnen, will man ja im Grunde weder als Kunde noch als Nachbarn.
> 
> ...



Erst mal, hast du noch alle Latten am Zaun? ReiÃ dich mal zusammen! Wenigstens habe ich in meiner "Provinz" gelernt mich zu benehmen. Ich empfinde deinen Text einfach unsachlich argumentiert und beleidigend.

Ist mir schon klar, das du immer Bikes abnimmst die von anfang an nicht wie versprochen funktionieren. Ich hÃ¤tte dich mal sehen wollen, wie du reagiert hÃ¤ttest wenn du zum 2. mal ein Bike vor die TÃ¼r gestellt bekommst welches hinten und vorn nicht in Ordnung ist.

Das alles hÃ¤tte garnicht sein mÃ¼ssen, wenn sie in der Lage gewesen wÃ¤ren mir ein funktionierendes Bike vor die TÃ¼r zu stellen. Ich kaufe doch kein 3000â¬ Bike an dem ich gleich die HÃ¤lfte der Teile selbst reparieren darf und genau das hÃ¤tte ich ja auch getan, durfte ich aber nicht laut Canyon.

WeiÃt du was das Witzige ist an der Sache ist? Komischerweise konnte ich es (als ungelernter) auch besser als die anderen(FahrradwerkstÃ¤tten). Ich wÃ¼rde nie etwas verlangen, oder mich darÃ¼ber beschweren, was ich nicht selbst im Stande wÃ¤re zu leisten.

Zeig mir doch mal bitte wo ich eine Extrawurst verlange! Ich bin gespannt! Ich verlange das was versprochen wurde, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Auch besten Dank dafÃ¼r, dass du das Niveau auf einen neuen Tiefstand bringst. Dort herunter werde ich mich nicht begeben, da du dort mehr Erfahrung zu haben scheinst und ich dir dort nicht auf AugenhÃ¶he begegnen kann.



Frodijak schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum man sich den ganzen Ãrger weiter aufhalst, wenn man sich doch sowieso nicht mehr mit der Marke an sich identifizieren will oder kann.
> Warum nehme ich das Angebot "Geld zurÃ¼ck" nicht einfach an und kaufe mir dann ein anderes Bike wenn ich schon 2 mal ins Klo gegriffen habe?
> 
> Wer heute noch alles glaubt was gedruckt oder ausgestrahlt wird ist mÃ¤chtig naiv.
> ...



Kann ich dir sagen. Weil ich sehr froh war fÃ¼r meine KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe endlich einen passenden Rahmen gefunden zu haben und ich das Bike ansich gut finde wenn endlich alle Komponenten so funktionieren wie sie sollen.
Die Fehler bei den Komponenten haben ja nichts mit dem Bike an sich zu tun, sondern etwas mit mangelhaltem QM und fragwÃ¼rdiger auswahl der Zulieferer.
Fehler kÃ¶nnen passieren, da habe ich VerstÃ¤ndnis dafÃ¼r, aber nicht in der Schwere und HÃ¤ufigkeit.

Ich sags gern nochmal mein QualitÃ¤tsanspruch ist nur, dass alles so funktioniert wie es soll. Wenn das zu viel ist, dann haben sie wirklich schon verloren.


----------



## MPille (4. Oktober 2013)

@speichenquaeler

 mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. Oktober 2013)

fkal schrieb:


> Habt ihr Fotos von den angeblichen Problemen bzw. gibts hier im Forum welche?



Bilder der optisch zu beweisenden Dinge habe ich noch im ersten Post angehängt. Die Lackproblematik ist ja im anderen Thread zur genüge Dokumentiert.

 @_MPille_: Es freut mich ja, dass du keine Probleme mit deinem Rad zu haben scheinst.

Schade, dass du einen solchen Text gut heißt! Du musst sicher nicht meiner Meinung sein, aber auch dich hätte ich gern gesehen, wie du reagiert hättest, wenn dir das passiert wäre und du den ganzen Ärger, der nicht nötig gewesen wäre, gehabt hättest.
Traurig.


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Erst mal, hast du noch alle Latten am Zaun? ReiÃ dich mal zusammen! Wenigstens habe ich in meiner "Provinz" gelernt mich zu benehmen. Ich empfinde deinen Text einfach unsachlich argumentiert und beleidigend.
> 
> Ist mir schon klar, das du immer Bikes abnimmst die von anfang an nicht wie versprochen funktionieren. Ich hÃ¤tte dich mal sehen wollen, wie du reagiert hÃ¤ttest wenn du zum 2. mal ein Bike vor die TÃ¼r gestellt bekommst welches hinten und vorn nicht in Ordnung ist.
> 
> ...



Hi Alex. Zuallerst: ich habe nichtmal einen Zaun an dem Latten fehlen kÃ¶nnten. ZÃ¤une gibt's vornehmlich da, wo es auch KÃ¼he im allgemeinen und Hornochsen im speziellen gibt...in der Provinz! 

Ich bezeichne es schon bewuÃt als "Extrawurst" wenn so ein Problem wie an deinem dazu fÃ¼hrt, dass Du Telefonamok lÃ¤ufst und mehr als 50 GesprÃ¤che brauchst um letztendlich doch nicht das zu bekommen was Du willst. Du solltest es einfach kapieren,  dass Du von Canyon das bekommen hast, was im Stande sind zu leisten. Mehr geht nicht, da kannst Du Dich wegen mir auch noch 100 Mal ans Telefon begeben. Das einzige was sich dann allerdings Ã¤ndert...Du machst Dich nicht nur bei Canyon lÃ¤cherlich sondern dann auch noch hier.

Und hÃ¶r bitte auuf von mangelndem QM zu reden. Es gibt nun mal bei keinem Fahrradhersteller QM-Systeme wie in der Automobilindustrie oder Luftfahrt. Du jammerst doch schon Ã¼ber 3k â¬ fÃ¼r dein Bike.

Mir fÃ¤llt zu deinem Getue hier nur ein..."Geh mit Gott...aber geh!" 

Das hier ist halt ein Forum und keine narzitische Selbsthilfegruppe mit Ausheulschultern fÃ¼r Typen die nicht kapieren, dass Die Welt sich nicht zentralisiert um sie selbst dreht.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe in die Provinz


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi Alex. Zuallerst: ich habe nichtmal einen Zaun an dem Latten fehlen könnten. Zäune gibt's vornehmlich da, wo es auch Kühe im allgemeinen und Hornochsen im speziellen gibt...in der Provinz!
> 
> Ich bezeichne es schon bewußt als "Extrawurst" wenn so ein Problem wie an deinem dazu führt, dass Du Telefonamok läufst und mehr als 50 Gespräche brauchst um letztendlich doch nicht das zu bekommen was Du willst. Du solltest es einfach kapieren,  dass Du von Canyon das bekommen hast, was im Stande sind zu leisten. Mehr geht nicht, da kannst Du Dich wegen mir auch noch 100 Mal ans Telefon begeben. Das einzige was sich dann allerdings ändert...Du machst Dich nicht nur bei Canyon lächerlich sondern dann auch noch hier.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir verraten warum du mich hier weiterhin beleidigst?
Ich glaube der einzige der sich hier lächerlich macht bist du.
Ausserdem ist mal wieder äußerst anmaßend von dir, dass du glaubst zu wissen warum so viele Anrufe nötig waren und was dort besprochen wurde. 85% Dieser Anrufe sind schlicht und einfach dem geschuldet mir der jenige am Telefon entweder nicht helfen konnte, keine Ahnung hatte, nicht Entscheidungsbefugt war, ich zum vereinbarten Thermin zurückgerufen wurde oder mich sogar versucht hat für dumm zu verkaufen, also sinnlos. Ich mache das sicher nicht um die Canyon Hotlinemitarbeiter zur Weißglut zu treiben.

Du scheinst ja für dein Geld nicht arbeiten zu müssen und wenn doch scheinst du dafür eindeutig zu viel zu bekommen. Auf jeden Fall, solange ich noch dafür arbeiten muss werde ich auch das verlangen, was mir versprochen wurde und wofür ich bezahlt habe. 
Fest steht, dass ich mir bei meier Arbeit KEINEN Fehler erlauben DARF weil das andere im schlimmsten Fall mit dem Leben bezahlen würden und wenn mir einer passiert (was vorkommt) kann ich nur hoffen das es einem meiner Kolegen auffällt. Vielleicht habe ich auch deswegen eine andere Einstellung im Bezug auf Qualität.

Auch bist du wieder unsachlich! QM ala Raumfahrt oder Automobielindustrie?   Witzig!
5 min pro Rad an QM sparen solch Aktionen! Du darfst selbst entscheiden was für den Hersteller günstiger ist.

Ich darf ja wohl verlangen das sich mal einer auf das Rad setzt und:



beide Bremsen einmal zieht
Zugstufe bei Gabel und Dämpfer zuschrauben einfeder
zugstufe bei Gabel und Dämpfer aufschrauben einfeder
Bike von oben nach unten anschauen ob beschädigt
Gänge hoch und runter schalten
bevor es verschickt wird und Canyon hat ein QM 

Was ist daran so schwer. Wenn mir die beanstandeten Dinge als Leihe sofort auffallen, wird das doch ein gelernter Zweiradmechaniker auch können. Oder habe ich hier wieder zu hohe Ansprüche...


----------



## fkal (4. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Weißt Du was Alex...ich glaub Canyon wäre froh Dir dein Geld zurück zu geben, Dich zu bitten einfach mal die Raffel zu halten und keinen deiner Freunde ein Canyonbike zu empfehlen. Du bist sowas von nervig auch wenn Du im Kern der Sache Recht hast.
> 
> Wenn ich Serviceleiter wäre, ich würde Dich nichtmal ignorieren. Du würdest von mir auch keinerlei Info und schon gar keine Extrawurst bekommen, weil so Typen wie Dich, die meinen alles besser zu können, will man ja im Grunde weder als Kunde noch als Nachbarn.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch der Post bringts sehr gut auf den Punkt. Beleidigend finde ich ihn nicht - man befindet sich hier immerhin in einem Forum und da sollte man nicht aus Zucker sein und durchaus Kritik einstecken können. Ich verstehe die grundsätzliche Problematik und den Ärger auch. Aber leider entwickelt sich das bei mir auch schon von "Verständnis" hinzu "Unverständnis". 



Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Das sind *10 WERKTAGE* (für mich fast 3 Wochen ohne Bike) um:
> 
> 
> 2 Bremsen zu entlüften
> ...



Sieht man von dem eventuellen Tausch des Bremshebels ab sind das alles Dinge, die man selber reparieren kann, wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat. Gerade unter dem Aspekt, dass der Threadersteller auch noch scheinbar in der Lage ist eine Bremse zu entlüften verstehe ich es nicht warum man das Bike einschickt. Klar, man kann argumentieren, dass das Aufgabe von CANYON ist diese Dinge zu reparieren und diese Argumenation würde ich sogar verstehen. Nur, wenn man selber gewisse Dinge reparieren kann, es aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht macht und dann das Bike einschickt, um es machen zu lassen, dann verstehe ich es nicht wieso man sich dann darüber noch aufregt, dass das Bike 2 Wochen weg ist. Wenn man bei Canyon oder anderen Versendern bestellt, muss man sich ganz einfach im Klaren darüber sein, dass man Nachteile beim Schnell-abgewickelten Service hat. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache eines Versenders. (mal von den Problemen mit dem ersten Rad abgesehen, wo du ja durchaus mein Verständnis geniest).


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. Oktober 2013)

fkal schrieb:


> Sieht man von dem eventuellen Tausch des Bremshebels ab sind das alles Dinge, die man selber reparieren kann, wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat. Gerade unter dem Aspekt, dass der Threadersteller auch noch scheinbar in der Lage ist eine Bremse zu entlüften verstehe ich es nicht warum man das Bike einschickt.



Ich hatte bei den Punkten, die du Zitiert hast, noch den defekten Dämpfer vergessen. Sorry dafür.

Wie ich das schon *mehrfach* geschrieben habe (ich kann die Zitate suchen falls gewünscht) *dass ich angeboten habe die Sachen selbst zu reparieren*, wenn sie mir die benötigten Teile schicken. Die Defekten Teile wären auch umgehend wieder zurück gegangen. *Dies durfte ich aber ausdrücklich nicht!* Mir wurde von Canyon mitgeteilt, dass kein Weg daran vorbei führt, dass sie das Bike bei sich überhohlen. Ich wollte das Bike auf keinen Fall wieder einschicken, auch um weitere Transportschäden und lange Wartezeit zu vermeiden aber 
ich hatte keine wahl. Ich *musste* in beiden Fällen das Bike wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## D-charger (4. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi Alex. Zuallerst: ich habe nichtmal einen Zaun an dem Latten fehlen könnten. Zäune gibt's vornehmlich da, wo es auch Kühe im allgemeinen und Hornochsen im speziellen gibt...in der Provinz!
> 
> Beste Grüße in die Provinz



.... Man fährt aber vornehmlich am besten Fahrrad wo es Kühe gibt. 
Und jetzt geh wieder in Deinen Stadtpark MTB fahren 

Beste Grüße aus der Provinz.


----------



## hanz-hanz (4. Oktober 2013)

Popcorn für alle!
Ist ja besser wie Dieter auf rtl!


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Oktober 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> .... Man fährt aber vornehmlich am besten Fahrrad wo es Kühe gibt.
> Und jetzt geh wieder in Deinen Stadtpark MTB fahren
> 
> Beste Grüße aus der Provinz.



Schön, dass es hier menschelt...is' morgen jemand in Winterberg?

Beste Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (5. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, aber so ganz langsam finde ich es auch maßlos übertrieben. 

Eigentlich schon mal dran gedacht wie teuer Canyon Bikes oder Bikes allgemein wären wenn jeder Kunde so ein Aufriss machen würde? Die paar extrem Nörgler zahlt der normale Kunde alles mit. Du lebst quasi auf Kosten anderer.

Es ist mittlerweile ja komplett irrelevant ob berechtig oder nicht - Canyon hat schon mehrfach(!!) nachgebessert und bietet den vollen Kaufpreis zurück. Das wurde allerdings nicht angenommen: Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist es für mich einfach nur unglaubwürdig in den schlechtesten Tönen über Canyon zu reden aber trotzdem ein Canyon Bike fahren zu wollen. Sie haben klipp und klar gesagt, dass sie deine Qualitätsansprüche nicht erfüllen können! Was erwartet man also noch groß???

Es gibt soviele Bikes da draußen, warum nicht einfach bei einem anderem Anbieter mit super geilem Service zuschlagen (aus deiner Sicht)? Würde gern mal wissen wie z.B. Radon reagiert wenn man da 60 mal anruft in 2 Wochen. Außerdem glaubst du das andere Versender oder überhaupt Hersteller keine Fehler machen? In welcher Welt lebst du denn? Sie ist leider nicht perfekt. Selbst wenn ich mir ein Specialized hole und ich Pech habe, kann es sein das die Bremse schlecht entlüftet ist z.B.

Und das sie keinem eine Extra Wurst geben finde ich sogar gut: Sollen die Kunden bevorzugt werden die alle 2 Tage anrufen und rumstreßen? Nein! Und wie schon oft geschrieben hier: Wenn ich mein Bike in der Saison einschicke ist es klar das es nicht innerhalb 2 Werktagen zurückkommt. Thema "man ist nicht allein auf der Welt". Ich finde dieses Genörgle zieht dann auch die berechtigen Sorgen der Kunden (ala Lackprobleme) schon fast etwas in den Dreck und wird sicherlich auch nicht mehr ernst genommen.

Canyon hat bei mir dieses Jahr ein komplettes Bike für den vollen Kaufpreis zurückgenommen, welches schon ein Jahr gefahren wurde, wegen einem Problem an dem Bike. Das ist für mich ein sehr geiler Service und deshalb wird mein nächstes Bike auch wieder ein Canyon.


----------



## johnny blaze (5. Oktober 2013)

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage:

Was würde stoneprophet sagen, wenn er sich mal auf eins meiner bikes oder die von kumpels setzen würde? 
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er uns in nem 2 stündigen Vortrag sämtliche Mängel aufzählen würde, die die bikes in seinen Augen unfahrbar machen.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (5. Oktober 2013)

@ Holgie: Mich hier als Schmarotzer hinstellen wollen, weil ich  fehlerhafte Teile an einem Neurad beanstande und sich selbst wegen einer  FAST am Rahmen schleifenden Kette, auf dem kleinsten Ritzel, ein für  ein Jahr gefahrenes Bike den kompleten Kaufpreis zurückerstatten lassen  und mir vorwerfen ich koste andere Kunden Geld?
So nicht mein Freund. Das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte mich bei allen Bedanken die das Thema in eine Schlammschlacht verwandelt haben. 
Ich habe mich bemüht die Dinge sachlich zu schildern. Leider ist mir dies, ab diesem Zeitpunkt, nicht mehr möglich, da es hier gewisse Leute gibt, die meinen, den kompletten Sachverhalt zu kennen und dessen vollständige Tragweite einschätzen zu können, inklusive der Defekte an beiden Bikes.


Leider scheinen es einige witzig zu finden mich jetzt als schlechten Menschen hin zu stellen, obwohl sie mich nicht kennen, nur weil ich ein Produkt ohne fehlerhafte Bauteile möchte. Genau das wofür ich bezahlt habe und was versprochen wurde. Alles was zwischen Geldübergabe und dem eintreffen der fehlerfreien Neuware liegt, liegt nicht in meiner Macht.

Aus diesen Gründen war dies mein letzter Beitrag. 
Wer wirklich Interesse am Ausgang der Geschichte haben sollte kann sich per PN melden.


----------



## simdiem (5. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Canyon hat bei mir dieses Jahr ein komplettes Bike für den vollen Kaufpreis zurückgenommen, welches schon ein Jahr gefahren wurde, wegen einem Problem an dem Bike. Das ist für mich ein sehr geiler Service und deshalb wird mein nächstes Bike auch wieder ein Canyon.



Na hoffentlich nicht! Solche Leute darf ich nämlich bei meinem nächsten Bike mitfinanzieren!!!

Ich kann den Threaderöffner sehr gut verstehen. Er will einfach ein Bike, das frei von Mängeln ist. Für mich hört er sich nach einem Menschen an, der immer nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen arbeitet und höchste Ansprüche an sich selbst und seine Arbeit hat. Genau das erwartet er auch von den Firmen, von denen er sich Produkte kauft.

Leider ist das eine Tugend, die heute nicht mehr allzuviel wert ist!! Das wird er auch noch lernen bzw. bekommt er das gerade zu spüren. 

Wenn er selber so gut schrauben kann, hätte er die, in meinen Augen "kleinen Probleme" selber beheben können. Das wäre sicher keine allzugroße Herausforderung für ihn gewesen. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber auch vollkommen nachvollziehen, wenn er versucht, Canyon dazuzubringen ihr Wort zu halten. Nämlich ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Produkt abzuliefern. 

Keiner von euch würde ein Produkt mit Mängeln akzeptieren. Ganz egal um was es sich handelt. 

Gleichzeitig kann auch nicht von Canyon verlangt werden, dass sie alle Zukauftteile, und das sind 70% des Bikes, auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen. Soetwas funktioniert heutzutage in unserer gewinngeilen Marktwirtschaft schon lange nicht mehr!!!

Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass man ein Fass hier aufmacht wegen der Lackunbeständigkeit bezgl. Steinschlag. Hallo? Jeder weiß dass insbesondere Lack bei Steinschlag abplatzt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich z.B. meinen weiß lackierten Rahmen komplett mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt. Einen besseren Schutz gibt es nicht. 

Wem das zuviel Arbeit ist, der soll sich einen Raw Rahmen kaufen, da fallen Lackabplatzer vermutlich nicht so ins Gewicht. 

Ich will hier keinen Verurteilen, weder den Threadersteller, noch Speichenquaeler. 

Ein wenig mehr Respekt auf beiden Seiten halte ich definitiv für angebracht. Keiner ist hier gezwungen in diesem Thema zu antworten und jeder der schon länger in diesem Canyon Forum mitliest weiß, welche Patzer sich Canyon regelmäßig bei ihren Kunden erlaubt!!!

Von daher bleibt friedlich und hört auf hier gegenseitig persönlich zu werden. Jeder empfindet anders und das Forum ist genauso eine Plattform um seinen Unmut kund zu tun, als über seine Freude!! 

Gruß Simon


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht! Solche Leute darf ich nämlich bei meinem nächsten Bike mitfinanzieren!!!


 Die Geschichte ist  ziemlich lang, nur mal so Canyon nimmt garantiert keine Rahmen einfach so aus Spaß zurück. Das hat mit sehr vielen Faktoren was zu tun. Für mich war es trotzdem super Service. Mich mitfinanzieren? Darüber kann ich nur laut lachen, wenn ich dran denke wieviel Canyon ich seit 2008 gekauft habe und wieviel Leute im Verein mittlerweile Canyons fahren. Mal ganz von der Werbung abgesehen die ich für Canyon mache wenn ich z.B. bei der Transalp mit den Ihr Bike rumkurve. Andere Leute werden für sowas gesponsert, OK die sind bisschen schneller , aber dennoch


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (5. Oktober 2013)

<p>soo, ansich wollte ich mich hier raushalten aber muss jetzt muss ich doch was loswerdem. Kinder, ich kenne noch Zeiten da benötigte man einen Newsreader um ein Forum lesen zu können, es wurde sich mit Sie angesprochen und jeder der nicht mit seinem Realname angemeldet war wurde ignoriert bzw. rausgeworfen.
js ja, die gute alte Zeit...


----------



## paradox (5. Oktober 2013)

Ohne mir jetzt den ganzen Quark hier durch zulesen, aber wie wÃ¤re es denn wenn ihr einfach im Laden kauft, dort habt ihr die MÃ¶glichkeit direkt Probezufahren, LackmÃ¤ngel und ggf. auch Bremsen schneller und einfach tauschen zu kÃ¶nnen, ohne ewiges hin und her geschicke per DHL. Das beansprucht mehr Zeit ud Nerven. Beim lokal Dealer kannst Du reden, am Telefon siehst du keine Reaktion und ihr redet Ã¶fters um den heiÃen Brei.
Ich hÃ¤tte das Rad zurÃ¼ck gegeben. FÃ¼r mich klingt das Verhalten sehr trotzig und ich will ich will ich will...

Ich gebe gerne 5 â¬ mehr aus, und kann dafÃ¼r im Falle eines Falles meinem Dealer auf Tisch kacken und nicht in den Karton und dann erst versenden...

So Long...

Wer Versenderzeug kauft, der muss mit den Konsequenzen leben und kann nicht de "lokal Dealer Service" erwarten!

GruÃ  
Chris

Und nun Feuer frei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (5. Oktober 2013)

@Stoneprophet85
Du hattest einfach nicht kapiert, wann man es mal gut sein lassen muss! Und wie Johnny blaze auch schon sagte, wenn auf mein Bike drauf sitzen würdest, hättest bestimmt auch genug zu beanstanden.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Oktober 2013)

Hmm...
Ich Verstehe jetzt wirklich nicht warum alle auf Stoneprophet85 Einschlagen. 

Klar ist das ein Versender nicht mit dem Bike Dealer um die Ecke zu Vergleichen ist.
ABER... Auch bei einem Versender kann ich für mein Geld Einwandfreie Wahre Verlangen.


----------



## Micha382 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber auch der Versender hat ihm schon die Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises angeboten wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe und er hat das ausgeschlagen und beschwert sich hinterher weiter darüber - das verstehe ich nicht...
Ich an seine Stelle hätte das Angebot angenommen wenn ich so unzufrieden wäre und hätte in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir ein anderes Bike gekauft bei einem anderen Hersteller wenn ich doch so unzufrieden bin...
Das ist der Punkt ab dem ich es nicht mehr verstehe.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Oktober 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ja aber auch der Versender hat ihm schon die Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises angeboten wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe und er hat das ausgeschlagen und beschwert sich hinterher weiter darüber - das verstehe ich nicht...
> Ich an seine Stelle hätte das Angebot angenommen wenn ich so unzufrieden wäre und hätte in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir ein anderes Bike gekauft bei einem anderen Hersteller wenn ich doch so unzufrieden bin...
> Das ist der Punkt ab dem ich es nicht mehr verstehe.



Wenn ich das richtig Gelesen habe waren das alles keine großen Sachen.
Warum sollte ich das Bike zurück geben nur weil Canyon nicht im Stande ist Kleinigkeiten in Ordnung zu bringen


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Oktober 2013)

also ich kann den Äger natürlich verstehen, auf der andren seite darf man (@all)beim lesen des threads nicht alles so hinnehmen.

natürlch ist es ärgerlich, dass man 3000 euro für ein rad bezahlt, und etwas nicht passt. man muss sagen dass hier sicherlich mehr sachen als normal zusammengekommen sind, das ist einfach pech, und jeder geht damit anders um. die einen flippen aus, die andren sagen - shit happens.

dass Teile von fremdherstellern nicht ok sind, ist nicht gut, aber passiert, und nicht immer canyons schuld. z.b. kann eine avidbremse top funktionieren, aber die taperbore technik ist SCHWER zu entlüften, und sie kann, obwohl sie nachm entlüften funktioniert, kann nach dem versand im karten und rüttelpiste luft von Ausgleichsbehälter in die Leitung kommen - und es kommt an und druckpunkt is *******, heißt aber nicht, dass es so die werkstatt verlassen hat.

natürlich kann uach ein mechaniker einen schlechten tag gehabt haben, soll nicht sein, kann aber.

zugstufe in der federgabel ist kacke, passiert bei einer menge an rädern wie bei canyon abr rein statistisch wohl auch - saublöd nur, dass es in kombination mit den bremsen passiert ist.

lackschäden: sind denke ich jetzt nicht soooooo der rede wert, und es wurde dir 150 euro entschädigung dafür gezahlt, sind ca 5% wege 3 kleinen kratzerchen, ist jetz glaub ich schon ein gutes angebot. dass ein rad ausm outlet billiger war ist nicht canyons schuld, dann hättest du gleich dort zugreifen sollen.

es ist natürlich nochmal ärgerlicher, wenn beim reperatur versuch nochmal etwas nicht passt. ich kann den ärger verstehen, man denkt man hats nur mit idioten zu tun. Meine Meinung nach ist die Qualtität eines Herstellers nicht immer nur, wie das ding gemacht ist, sondern wie man im schadensfall damit umgeht. es wurde denke ihc soweit alles kostenlos repariert, es wurde dir entschädigung für lackschäden überwiesen und auch die rücknahme des bikes angeboten.

natürlich erwartet man als kunde immer "ich als erster" und man wundert sich wie 
"...10 WERKTAGE 
2 Bremsen zu entlüften
ggf. einen Bremshebel zu tauschen
eine Sattelstütze zu entlüften
eine Schaltzughülle zu tauschen
..."

zustande kommen. da alle dieser fälle aber mit "besonderer zuwendung" geschehen sollen, geht es einfach auch wieder unter in "standard" - es ist ja leider nicht ein einzelfall, dass eine avid bremse nicht perfekt entlüftet beim kunden ankommt. 
sowas muss man auch verstehen, und bei 3000 euro kann man zwar verlangen, dass das bike funktioniert, aber nicht verlangen, dass man wie der einzigste kunde behandelt wird.

die wartezeiten, die dich nerven, sind halt bei einem versenderrad einfach teil des ganzen problems. der preis ist günstig, die ausstattung top - das sind auch die gründe, warum du dich fü das bike entschieden hast. die Nachteile - Postweg, Kommunikationsprobleme, unpersönlichkeit - willst du aber anscheinend nicht in Kauf nehmen.

Ich kann dich verstehen, ich wäre auch nicht erfreut, wenn ich beim 2. mal auspacken das ding immer noch net funktioniert, aber im grunde sollte man sich halt auch nicht drauf verlassen, wenn man kurz vom urlaub in der heißen phase ein bike per post bestellt, dass alles halt sofort sitzt.

dafür ist ein händler da, der das bike im laden stehen hat, und ggbf eie bremse vorm urlaub noch schnell nach feierabend für dich entlüftet usw.

halt die Ohren steif, nimms net sooo krumm und versuch das beste draus zu machen - shit happens, das Bike ist trotzdem gut, und wenn du die bremsen beim nächsten mal selber entlüftest, sparst dir viel ärger!


----------



## johnny blaze (5. Oktober 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das Bike zurück geben nur weil Canyon nicht im Stande ist Kleinigkeiten in Ordnung zu bringen



Du gibst die Antwort ja schon selbst. 

Ansonsten hat es BommelMaster alles sehr treffend zusammen gefasst. 
Irgendwann muss man sich auch überlegen, ob das gesparte Geld den ganzen Aufwand und Ärger wert sind. Und das ist aus meiner Sicht hier schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.

Selbst wenn er dann irgendwann ein perfekt funktionierendes Bike von canyon haben sollte- es kommt ja noch die Garantiezeit. Und ich würde Geld drauf verwetten, dass die story einige neue Episoden bekommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (5. Oktober 2013)

@BommelMaster 

Sehr gut zusammengefasst. Bringt es sehr gut auf den Punkt !!!


----------



## LANDOs (8. Oktober 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Du gibst die Antwort ja schon selbst.
> 
> Ansonsten hat es BommelMaster alles sehr treffend zusammen gefasst.
> *Irgendwann muss man sich auch überlegen, ob das gesparte Geld den ganzen Aufwand und Ärger wert sind.* Und das ist aus meiner Sicht hier schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.
> ...



Aber das ist ja das Problem: Selbst bei mehr 3000 Euro kommt die Geiz ist geil Mentalität der Deutschen durch.

Wenn man den Service vom Händler an der Ecke mit einrechnet, ist ein Canyon überhaupt nicht billiger.

Wenn man alles selbst machen kann, warum dann nicht auch ein Bike selbst nach eigenen Wünschen komplett selbst aufbauen.

Gruß


----------



## marc53844 (8. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei den Punkten, die du Zitiert hast, noch den defekten Dämpfer vergessen. Sorry dafür.
> 
> Wie ich das schon *mehrfach* geschrieben habe (ich kann die Zitate suchen falls gewünscht) *dass ich angeboten habe die Sachen selbst zu reparieren*, wenn sie mir die benötigten Teile schicken. Die Defekten Teile wären auch umgehend wieder zurück gegangen. *Dies durfte ich aber ausdrücklich nicht!* Mir wurde von Canyon mitgeteilt, dass kein Weg daran vorbei führt, dass sie das Bike bei sich überhohlen. Ich wollte das Bike auf keinen Fall wieder einschicken, auch um weitere Transportschäden und lange Wartezeit zu vermeiden aber
> ich hatte keine wahl. Ich *musste* in beiden Fällen das Bike wieder zurück schicken.


 
Denk dran, der Satte wird den Hungrigen nie verstehen.

Genauso wie sich einige auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen wenn man gegen seine Lieblingsmarke vorgeht. Das du penetrant und nervend wirkst ist die eine Sache, das du aber Recht hast die Andere und das verstehen hier einige nicht. 

Es ist halt selbstverständlich vom Versender (weils ja ein Versender ist) ein defektes Bike zu erhalten und es dann selbst zu reparieren und ggf. die Garantieansprüche zu verlieren. 

Naja, manche können und manche wollen sich nicht in die Lage des anderen versetzen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## filiale (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann den Themenersteller verstehen. Wenn ich diese Mängel an meinem Bike hätte das ich beim Händler Vorort gekauft hätte, würde ich es vorbeibringen mit der Bitte um Korrektur. Jetzt ist es eben ein Versender, da ist der Service eingeschränkter (aus Kostengründen). Somit dauert es alles etwas länger. Desweiteren gibt bei einem Versender mehr interne Prozesse als beim Händler Vorort mit 2-3 Mann. 

Also eigentlich ist alles so wie man es erwartet. Der Zeitfaktor beim Versender ist ein klarer Nachteil im vgl. zum Händler Vorort. Aber das weiß man vorher. Je größer eine Firma, desto länger dauert alles.


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja das Problem: Selbst bei mehr 3000 Euro kommt die Geiz ist geil Mentalität der Deutschen durch.
> 
> Wenn man den Service vom Händler an der Ecke mit einrechnet, ist ein Canyon überhaupt nicht billiger.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Geiz und maßvoller, angemessener, Sparsamkeit. Blinde Großzügigkeit und Verschwendung sind immer fehl am Platz. Wenn aber jemand bereit ist für eine Sache mehr zu zahlen als sie Wert ist weil es ihn (und den Verkäufer  )glücklich macht soll man so jemanden nicht von seinem Glück abhalten... Zwar Bedauerlich, aber wahr. Könnte Apple beispielsweise nicht dank ihrer Kunden den neuen Firmensitz für 5 Milliarden Dollar bauen.. wo kämen wir denn da hin?    Ein Rad bei Canyon zu kaufen ist garantiert kein Geiz.


----------



## MPille (8. Oktober 2013)

Schön Formuliert. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## filiale (8. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ein Rad bei Canyon zu kaufen ist garantiert kein Geiz.



korrekt


----------



## Benjoo1980 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hey Stoneprophet, ich kann echt mit dir fühlen, ein Kumpel hat sich auch vor 2 Monaten ein Canyon im Laden gekauft und hat seit dem nur Ärger. Zuerst war der Steuersatz kaputt, nachdem er es in eine Werkstatt des Vertrauens(von Canyon) gebracht hat hat es sage und schreibe fast 2 Wochen gedauert bis der neue Steuersatz ankam, was eigentlich ja schon nicht mehr zu Überbieten ist an dreistigkeit....

Als er sein Bike gerade wieder hatte und wir gerade in Richtung Altenberg unterwegs waren merkt er auf einmal das sein Schaltwerk komisch hängt, also haben wir nachgeschaut und das Schaltauge ist gebrochen  Er ist noch nicht mal einen Bordstein runtergefahren und das Ding bricht? Wir konnten es alle nicht verstehen. Nach genauer Betrachtung sah das Schaltauge so aus als wäre es falsch montiert worden und das bestätigte Canyon ihm dann auch. Jetzt wartet er mittlerweile 2 Wochen !! Ja 2 Wochen auf ein neues Schaltauge was man auch in 2 Tagen verschicken kann aber Canyon hält nicht viel von Kundenservice so wie es aussieht. Mal davon abgesehen das die Reifen falschrum montiert waren, viele Schrauben lose oder nicht richtig angezogen waren und Canyon sich unheimlich viel Zeit lässt irgendwas zu unternehmen finde ich das eine Unverschämtheit und wenn das mein Bike wäre hätten die es schon lange zurück und ich mein Geld, soviele versteckte Mängel habe ich selten an einem Bike erlebt.....Aussen Hui innen Pfui !  Bin mal gespannt wann wir endlich wieder fahren bzw. was als nächstes Schrott ist.... Beim nächsten Mangel will er es auch zurückgeben was anhand der vielen Mängel bestimmt nicht von Canyon ausgeschlagen wird. Auf jeden Fall geht das so nicht!


----------



## Benjoo1980 (8. Oktober 2013)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Popcorn für alle!
> Ist ja besser wie Dieter auf rtl!



wie = gleich,genauso; richtig wäre als(größer als -> kleiner als) !!!!! Mein Gott  !!! Ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer....... Sorry das musste einfach mal gesagt werden....nervt mich extrem.....wurde im 2ten Schuljahr erklärt glaube ich..........


----------



## marc53844 (8. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


> wie = gleich,genauso; richtig wäre als(größer als -> kleiner als) !!!!! Mein Gott  !!! Ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer....... Sorry das musste einfach mal gesagt werden....nervt mich extrem.....wurde im 2ten Schuljahr erklärt glaube ich..........


 
Wie wenns nix wichtigeres geben tut 

Naja, mal was von Mundart und/oder Dialekten gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjoo1980 (8. Oktober 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Wie wenns nix wichtigeres geben tut
> 
> Naja, mal was von Mundart und/oder Dialekten gehört?



Deswegen wird die Logik auf den Kopf gestellt? Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin auch echt schlecht in Grammatik aber das wie und als sollte man beherrschen, ist ja peinlich =) Und nein, im Moment steht nichts wichtigeres an


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


> Deswegen wird die Logik auf den Kopf gestellt? Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin auch echt schlecht in Grammatik aber das wie und als sollte man beherrschen, ist ja peinlich =) Und nein, im Moment steht nichts wichtigeres an




Johann Wolfgang von Goethe in Faust I: (Nacht) "... Da steh' ich nun, ich armer Tor! // Und bin so klug *als wie* zuvor; ..."


----------



## Twenty9er (8. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist der Moderator um hier mal für Recht und Ordnung zu sorgen? 

Wo ist eigentl. das Problem, Wartungsarbeiten wie Entlüften selbst durchzuführen? Ok, das sollte von Anfang an in Ordnung sein und ist ärgerlich. Aber 1 Stunde schrauben ist ein kleineres Übel als das Bike einzuschicken.
Ich lese das was von defekter Schalthülle? Das würde ich halt hinnehmen und tauschen und in den Keller gehen und mir kurz drüber ärgern.
Den defekten Dämpfer würde ich ausbauen und einschicken, entweder Toxoholics oder Canyon.
Die Summe an Kleinigkeiten ist ärgerlich, kann aber sicher auch bei anderen Herstellern vorkommen und in vielen Bikeläden ist der Service auch eher schlecht als recht (meine Erfahrung).

Absolut ärgerlich ist das Ausgangsproblem mit dem Lack.
Daher hilft leider nur Einschicken, dabei könnte Canyon dann auch die anderen "Kleinigkeiten" beheben.

Apropos QM in der Automobilbranche: Bei meinem letzten Golf waren nicht mal die Scheinwerfer korrekt eingestellt.

Wir können uns weiter rein steigern oder wieder auf das Ausgangsproblem zurückkommen (aus eigenem Interesse wär mir das lieber)


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Oktober 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Apropos QM in der Automobilbranche: Bei meinem letzten Golf waren nicht mal die Scheinwerfer korrekt eingestellt.


 
Aber eine Birne hat im Scheinwerfer geleuchtet??...Du sollst auch nicht die dicken Kinder vom Nachbarn zur Probefahrt in den Kofferraum laden...da geht der arme Golf viel zu tief in den SAG...und Du musst den Scheinwerfer korrigieren....

Du hast ihn aber nicht zurück nach Wolfsburg geschickt...??


----------



## filiale (8. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Du hast ihn aber nicht zurück nach Wolfsburg geschickt...??



Genau DAS ist der Unterschied. Er hatte einen Händler Vorort auch wenn der Hersteller in Wolfsburg sitzt


----------



## trailterror (8. Oktober 2013)

@Twenty9er

Wer seine kohle für ein neues ungebrauchtes produkt auf den tisch legt, der sollte selbiges auch bekommen-> demnach ein produkt welches keine agenutzten flächen hat und eins welches tadellos funktioniert. Das ist ganz einfach; ist das produkt nicht in ordnung, so hat der hersteller (ohne den ansatz ne diskussion anzufangen) dafür zu sorgen, dass das produkt einem neukauf gerecht wird.
Falls der hersteller seiner pflicht nach kommt, so gehört das verhalten vom kunden nicht gelobt (es sollte ne selbstverständlichkeit sein), sondern der hersteller hat sich zu entschuldigen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich teile diese Auffassung. Aber wie willst du dieses einer vom Äppelsyndrom befallenen  Gemeinde verklickern?


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentl. das Problem, Wartungsarbeiten wie Entlüften selbst durchzuführen?



Weil nicht jeder zuhause ein Entlüftungskit rumliegen hat, geschweige denn DOT, keine Werkstatt hat und nicht im Wohnzimmer mit dem Öl Gepansche anfangen will. 

Klar, man kann viel selber machen, aber ölige Sachen lass ich mittlerweile lieber machen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es schon bitter ist bei einem Neubike erstmal mit Korrekturen anzufangen. Deshalb wer kann immer schön nach Koblenz fahren und da das Bike auf Herz und Niere prüfen und dafür auf das 0815 Gerede verzichten.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Twenty9er
> 
> 
> Falls der hersteller seiner pflicht nach kommt, so gehört das verhalten vom kunden nicht gelobt (es sollte ne selbstverständlichkeit sein), sondern der hersteller hat sich zu entschuldigen!



Yo, aber wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. GENAU DAS ist doch von Canyon schon passiert, es gab einen Preisnachlass für die Mängel, Pedale geschenkt und eine neue/reparierte Gabel. 

Daraufhin blieben allerdings das Problem mit dem Kratzer, sodass das 1. Bike komplett zurückging und wir mittlerweile beim 2. Bike sind. Da gab es wieder eine Liste von Mängeln woraufhin Canyon geantwortet hat das sie sich nicht in der Lage fühlen die hohen Qualitätsansprüche des TE zu erfüllen und deshalb den vollen Kaufpreis zurückgeben würden, welches allerdings vom TE abgelehnt wurde (welches sein gutes Recht ist) und seitdem ist es bei Canyon wieder in der Werkstatt.

Korrigiert mich falls was falsch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (8. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> * Ein Rad bei Canyon zu kaufen ist garantiert kein Geiz.*



Genau das ist es doch. Canyon ist nicht wirklich günstiger und das wollen die fanatischen Fans dieser Marke nicht verstehen. Es gibt kaum noch Gründe sich auf die Fern-Handelsbeziehung einzulassen. Mein nächste Bike wird ein Rose, aber nur weil ich im Bedarfsfall in ca. 45 Minuten direkt im Laden stehen kann und das Bike auf die Ladentheke schmeißen kann. Der Service von Rose und auch Kosten für Inspektionen sind wirklich angemessener.


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Genau das ist es doch. Canyon ist nicht wirklich günstiger und das wollen die fanatischen Fans dieser Marke nicht verstehen. Es gibt kaum noch Gründe sich auf die Fern-Handelsbeziehung einzulassen. Mein nächste Bike wird ein Rose, aber nur weil ich im Bedarfsfall in ca. 45 Minuten direkt im Laden stehen kann und das Bike auf die Ladentheke schmeißen kann. Der Service von Rose und auch Kosten für Inspektionen sind wirklich angemessener.



Ein Versender mit dem Nächsten Verglichen... Finde den Fehler


----------



## simdiem (8. Oktober 2013)

> Korrigiert mich falls was falsch ist.



Aber gerne doch!



dj_holgie schrieb:


> GENAU DAS ist doch von Canyon schon passiert, es gab einen Preisnachlass für die Mängel, *Pedale geschenkt* und eine neue/reparierte Gabel.



Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, dann sind die Pedale von seiner Gutschrift abgezogen worden. Geschenkt sieht anders aus !!!


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch!
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, dann sind die Pedale von seiner Gutschrift abgezogen worden. Geschenkt sieht anders aus !!!



OK 

Aber trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass scheiß Service anders aussieht. Klar, es dauert alles sehr lange (als Betroffener immer gefühlt noch 100x mal länger) aber wie schon 100 mal geschrieben: Versender Nachteil! Aber immerhin ist was vom Service "spürbar"



> Genau das ist es doch. Canyon ist nicht wirklich günstiger und das wollen die fanatischen Fans dieser Marke nicht verstehen.



Wenn du Canyon mit Rose vergleichst dann ist Canyon sogar teuer(er)! Aber im Vergleich zu BMC,TREK,ROCKY MOUNTAIN,SPECIALIZED,SCOTT,STÖCKLI,CANNONDALE, etc... ist Canyon immer noch preiswert. Und langsam aber sicher kann man Canyon damit vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted176859 (8. Oktober 2013)

Nun ja.....Zitat von LANDOs: Wenn man den Service vom Händler an der Ecke mit einrechnet, ist ein Canyon überhaupt nicht billiger. 

Da vergleichen wir doch mal kurz...Canyon AL7.9-29 (2013)  - XT - SLX Mix 1899,-
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29 (2013) X7 - X9 Mix 
2699,-

Differenz - 800,- ..... Service eingerechnet.....

Zitat von LANDOs: Genau das ist es doch. Canyon ist nicht wirklich günstiger und das wollen die fanatischen Fans dieser Marke nicht verstehen. Es gibt kaum noch Gründe sich auf die Fern-Handelsbeziehung einzulassen. Mein nächste Bike wird ein Rose, aber nur weil ich im Bedarfsfall in ca. 45 Minuten direkt im Laden stehen kann und das Bike auf die Ladentheke schmeißen kann. Der Service von Rose und auch Kosten für Inspektionen sind wirklich angemessener.

Aha....also wirst Du jetzt ein fanatischer Fan von Rose... 

Dachte eher Specialized, Trek, Cannondale....weil die sind ja laut deiner Feststellung auch nicht teurer....(inklusive Service...)


----------



## Markdierk (8. Oktober 2013)

Was mir immer etwas aufstößt sind die immer wiederkehrenden Postings darüber, dass man ja selber Schuld sei, man habe ja auch beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen können. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass meiner Auffassung und Erfahrung nach sehr viele Händler passionslose Hobbyschrauber sind, die darauf hoffen müssen, dass der Kunde noch weniger Ahnung hat als sie. Wenn ich mir teilweise anschaue, wie man den Freundeskreis über den Tisch zieht und veraltete rumliegende Teile in die Bikes einbaut, dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass es noch genug Händler gibt, die ihre Kunden wirklich fachmännisch und korrekt bedienen.
Ich sehe darin also nicht unbedingt ein Argument. Der Kundendienst von Canyon hat nicht nur Schatten, die Bikes sind nicht nur (manchmal?!)billiger, sondern auch gut, ebenso gibt es Händler, die wirklichen und tollen Service bieten. Bevor nun das Argument kommt, ich wäre einer dieser Fans, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich keiner Marke verschrieben hat, ich bin aber überaus zufrieden mit meinem letzten Kauf.

Solche pauschalisierten Aussagen sind einfach mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (9. Oktober 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Was mir immer etwas aufstößt ...
> 
> Solche pauschalisierten Aussagen sind einfach mist.


----------



## MikeZ (9. Oktober 2013)

Was hier wohl (fast) alle Beteiligten vergessen, ist doch das Bike an sich, oder?

Der TE hat doch deutlich klar gemacht, daß es sich bei dem CF um sein Traumbike handelt. Warum sollte er also selbst schuld sein, wenn er es anstelle eines Kompromiss-Bikes vom Händler nebenan kauft?

Und ich finde auch, daß man beim Kauf eines Bikes ebenso wie beim Auto (um den Vergleich noch einmal heranzuziehen) den Anspruch auf ein einwandfreies Produkt hat.
Leider ist das weder beim Bike noch beim Auto immer möglich, allerdings habe ich auch den Eindruck, daß Canyon übersurchschnittlich viele Mängel "einbaut". Das hat meiner Meinung nach nicht direkt etwas mit dem Versender-Status zu tun, sondern eher damit, daß hier eigentlich hochwertige Produkte verramscht werden und daher die Bikes zur Deckung des Bedarfs und/oder zur Gewinn-Maximierung mit "glühendem Werkzeug" zusammengesteckt werden.
Ob man deswegen hier so ein Faß aufmacht, ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Grundsätzlich sollte aber wohl jeder den eigentlichen Grund nachvollziehen können. Mein Nerve AM war bei der Lieferung auch nicht 100% in Ordnung, da ich aber Fahren wollte, habe ich quasi auf meine Garantie verzichtet und es selbst nachgebessert. Auch diese Entscheidung sollte jeder für sich selbst treffen können und müssen.
BTW: mein fast 5-stellig teures Storck-Rennrad musste ich auch ein wenig nacharbeiten, soviel dazu...


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds gut, dass er einfach nur sein "gutes Recht" einfordert. Mir ist soeas zu doof irgendwann, leider. Da Canyon hier nur Stellvertreter für viele in der Branche ist, finde ich gut, dass hier Mißstände offengelegt werden und deren Abstellung abgenötigt wird.

Eigentlich hätte ich auch schon mehrere solche Fäden aufmachen sollen, aber wie gesagt, leider ist mir das zu anstrengend.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (9. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Yo, aber wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. GENAU DAS ist doch von Canyon schon passiert, es gab einen Preisnachlass für die Mängel, Pedale geschenkt und eine neue/reparierte Gabel.
> 
> Daraufhin blieben allerdings das Problem mit dem Kratzer, sodass das 1. Bike komplett zurückging und wir mittlerweile beim 2. Bike sind. Da gab es wieder eine Liste von Mängeln woraufhin Canyon geantwortet hat das sie sich nicht in der Lage fühlen die hohen Qualitätsansprüche des TE zu erfüllen und deshalb den vollen Kaufpreis zurückgeben würden, welches allerdings vom TE abgelehnt wurde (welches sein gutes Recht ist) und seitdem ist es bei Canyon wieder in der Werkstatt.
> 
> Korrigiert mich falls was falsch ist.



Ich melde mich nur weil du extra darum gebeten hast und weil du mal wieder wahrscheinlich zu faul warst nachzulesen, was ich geschrieben hatte.



Ja Preisnachlass für Kratzer war in Ordnung. Wie schon geschrieben (1. Post)
Pedale waren der* Austausch* (nix geschenkt) für den kaputten Sattel, den ich zurückgeschickt habe (1. Post)
Gabel war weder neu noch Repariert, sie kam mit einem andern Defekt zurück (Video + Text 1. Post) und ja es war die gleiche Gabel da ich sie markiert hatte vor dem wegschicken.

1. Bike ging zurück weil:



Gabel immernoch defekt
Bremsdruckpunkt wandert
etwas im Bremshebel, der Hinterradbremse unsauber lief beim loslassen des Hebels (Erleuterung siehe 1. Post)
Lackqualität nicht gestimmt hat
ich die Nase voll hatte vom Teile umeinander schicken
 *und zuletzt wei Canyon das Bike zurückgefordert hat um nachzubessern, genauso wie beim 2. Bike
*
Ich hatte mich aber gegen die Nachbesserung (auch wenn das neue ein Outletbike war) entschieden da ich immernoch hoffe das die Race Blue Lackierung besser ist, da ich bisher keinen Race Blue fahrer finden konnte, der Probleme hat.


*Nochmal als Schlusswort: *


*Neue Produkte haben keine Mängel aufzuweisen, ansonsten sind sie nicht als neu zu bezeichnen,
egal welches Produkt, oder welcher Hersteller.

*


----------



## Henning W (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge !? Hast Du schon was gehört ....


----------



## Twenty9er (9. Oktober 2013)

*Nochmal als Schlusswort: *


*Neue Produkte haben keine Mängel aufzuweisen, ansonsten sind sie nicht als neu zu bezeichnen,*
*egal welches Produkt, oder welcher Hersteller.*

[/quote]

Stimmt, daher muss nachgebessert werden...und das macht Canyon, zumindest meiner Erfahrung genauso gut wie andere Hersteller, oft sogar besser.

Schwierig ist es bei eher "subjektiven" Mängel (Stottern der Bremsen, Geräusche aus der Federgabel et.c etc.). Da muss erst beurteilt werden ob ein Defekt vorliegt oder ob es Stand der Technik und damit i.O. ist.
So wird auch in der Automobilbranche verfahren. Dort kann ich das Auto in die Werkstatt bringen. Beim Direktvertrieb von Canyon ist das natürlich schwieriger.
Ich werfe hier dem TE ausdrücklich nicht vor, dass er das nicht beurteilen kann! Soll nur eine generelle Anmerkung sein.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> *Neue Produkte haben keine Mängel aufzuweisen, ansonsten sind sie nicht als neu zu bezeichnen,
> egal welches Produkt, oder welcher Hersteller.
> 
> *



Stimmt 

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du mich nicht blockiert hast 

Immer locker bleiben.


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> *Nochmal als Schlusswort: *
> 
> 
> *Neue Produkte haben keine Mängel aufzuweisen, ansonsten sind sie nicht als neu zu bezeichnen,*
> *egal welches Produkt, oder welcher Hersteller.*


 
Oh Mann....jetzt fängt dieses mantrahafte Wiederholen von Banalem schon wieder an....Jajajajaja....ist doch jetzt wirklich gut! Es hat nun wirklich jeder kapiert wie schlecht es Dir geht und vor welchem Scherbenhaufen deines Lebens du stehst..aber bitte...bitte kannst Du bitte deine zyklischen Jammerkrämpfe in den Griff kriegen...
Oder es mit einem Zitat Hemingways zu verdeutlichen:

_*Zwei Jahre braucht der Mensch, um das Sprechen, ein Leben lang, um das Schweigen zu lernen.*_


Beste Grüße


----------



## marc53844 (9. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Oh Mann....jetzt fängt dieses mantrahafte Wiederholen von Banalem schon wieder an....Jajajajaja....ist doch jetzt wirklich gut! Es hat nun wirklich jeder kapiert wie schlecht es Dir geht und vor welchem Scherbenhaufen deines Lebens du stehst..aber bitte...bitte kannst Du bitte deine zyklischen Jammerkrämpfe in den Griff kriegen...
> Oder es mit einem Zitat Hemingways zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> _*Zwei Jahre braucht der Mensch, um das Sprechen, ein Leben lang, um das Schweigen zu lernen.*_
> ...



Bei deinem Post denk ebenfalls an den von dir zitierten Satz.
Also, vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.

Ausser Beleidigung und Provokation nichts sinnvolles aus deinem Post. 
Fahr lieber Rad, das kannst du hoffentlich besser...


----------



## LANDOs (9. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> _*Zwei Jahre braucht der Mensch, um das Sprechen, ein Leben lang, um das Schweigen zu lernen.*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinrich50 (9. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Oh Mann....jetzt fängt dieses mantrahafte Wiederholen von Banalem schon wieder an....Jajajajaja....ist doch jetzt wirklich gut! Es hat nun wirklich jeder kapiert wie schlecht es Dir geht und vor welchem Scherbenhaufen deines Lebens du stehst..aber bitte...bitte kannst Du bitte deine zyklischen Jammerkrämpfe in den Griff kriegen...
> Oder es mit einem Zitat Hemingways zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> _*Zwei Jahre braucht der Mensch, um das Sprechen, ein Leben lang, um das Schweigen zu lernen.*_
> ...



Es zwingt dich doch niemand an diesem Forum teilzunehmen? Du nervst dich ja bloss und sonderst persönliche Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen ab. Oder kommt dir solch ein Forum gerade recht, weil dir sonst niemand zuhört? Ach nein - ich will es gar nicht wissen. Verabschiede dich doch einfach aus diesem Thread und versuch deinen Frust anderswo loszuwerden.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Oh Mann....jetzt fängt dieses mantrahafte Wiederholen von Banalem schon wieder an....Jajajajaja....ist doch jetzt wirklich gut! Es hat nun wirklich jeder kapiert wie schlecht es Dir geht und vor welchem Scherbenhaufen deines Lebens du stehst..aber bitte...bitte kannst Du bitte deine zyklischen Jammerkrämpfe in den Griff kriegen...
> Oder es mit einem Zitat Hemingways zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> _*Zwei Jahre braucht der Mensch, um das Sprechen, ein Leben lang, um das Schweigen zu lernen.*_
> ...



Um mit Dieter Nuhr zu Sprechen... Einfach mal die Fresse halten...


----------



## Deleted176859 (9. Oktober 2013)

Heinrich50 schrieb:


> Es zwingt dich doch niemand an diesem Forum teilzunehmen? Du nervst dich ja bloss und sonderst persönliche Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen ab. Oder kommt dir solch ein Forum gerade recht, weil dir sonst niemand zuhört? Ach nein - ich will es gar nicht wissen. Verabschiede dich doch einfach aus diesem Thread und versuch deinen Frust anderswo loszuwerden.


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Oktober 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Um mit Dieter Nuhr zu Sprechen... Einfach mal die Fresse halten...



Helius...ich kann hier nur wieder ein Zitat anführen:

_Dummheit ist keine Schande. Hauptsache, man hält den Mund dabei._
_Werner Mitsch_





Was mich an der ganzen Sache in der Tat stört, ist die Tatsache, dass der Herr frustrierter CF-Besitzer nicht nur alles gesagt hat, sondern dies auch mehrmals und sich durch eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung dem Hemingwayschen Schweigen verpflichtet hat. Aber irgendetwas muss ihn hinter seinem Öfchen vorgelockt haben und er bricht das Schweigen. Das an sich ist verzeihbar, sind wir doch alle Menschen. Nur...und das darf ja nun mal gesagt sein....da solle er dies doch bitte mit Neuigkeiten am besten weniger Banalem tun. Tut er das nicht, ist es doch nur mal nicht nur Tat eines eifrigen Kindes darauf hinzuweisen, dass es nun jetzt wirklich genug des an sich Guten ist.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon sind nebenbei ebenso durchwachsen. Von 10 Wochen (!) Lieferzeit für ein Schaltauge eines Bestsellerbikes, bis hin zu jämmerlichen Verschiebungen und mangelnder Proffesionalität in der Prognose von mehrfach verschobenen Lieferzeiten.

Nur....und das ist ja wohl der Konsens hier in diesem Thread:

1. Hat Canyon nun schon die weiße Fahne gehoben und dem Herrn mitgeteilt, sie können (oder wollen) dessen Penetranz nicht weiter zum Anlass nehmen um eine Extrawurst zu braten

2. der Herr die trivialen Mängel nicht nur beseitigen kann sondern es auch die Gelegenheit dazu hatte.

3. Canyon ja nun bereit ist den Kaufpreis zur Gänze (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche) zurück zu erstatten.

Man muss kein Ingenieur sein um zu erkennen, dass außer der Lackqualität sich die Mängel entweder schnell und kostengünstig beheben lassen, die Mängel nicht an Komponenten in Entwicklungsverantwortung Canyon liegen (Gabel) oder die Mängel am Lack halt optisch tragisch sind, eine Kompensation angeboten wurden und der Herr, bewege er das Bike artgerecht nach 2 Monaten eh kein Krähen eines stolzen Hahnes mehr dafür rauskriegt.

Aus diesen Gründen um mit einem Zitat abzuschließen:

Wie man in den Wald reinschreit....oder "Wer in den Puff geht, sollte sich nicht über die Anwesenheit von Nutten wundern!" 

Beste Grüße

​


----------



## hoppelopel (9. Oktober 2013)

@_speiche_nquaeler

Sag mal - du findest dich schon selber ganz toll - oder?
Vielleicht solltest du in ein Lyrikforum wechseln. Ich habe selten so einen Satzbau gesehen.
Ehrlich gesagt - Mann kann dir ja fast nicht folgen !
Und nur mal so nebenbei. Egal welche Komponenten ein Hersteller zukauft. Letztlich ist er gegenüber dem Endverbraucher als erstes in der Verantwortung.
Ich glaube auch nicht, das es stoneprohet darum geht immer und immer wieder auf seine Situation hinzuweisen. Letzlich klagt er nur darüber, das das Qualitätsmanagement bei Canyon sehr zu wünschen übrig läßt. Irgendwie verständlich wenn man zwei Räder geschickt bekomme, die nicht richtig funktionieren.
Und im übrigen möchte ich dich einmal sehen, wenn du Schrauberheld an einem neuen Produkt herumfummelst, es dann vielleicht doch nicht hinbekommst und dann vom Hersteller gesagt bekommst das jetzt keine Garantie mehr greift.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Oktober 2013)

hoppelopel schrieb:


> @_speiche_nquaeler
> 
> Sag mal - du findest dich schon selber ganz toll - oder?
> Vielleicht solltest du in ein Lyrikforum wechseln. Ich habe selten so einen Satzbau gesehen.
> Ehrlich gesagt - Mann kann dir ja fast nicht folgen !



Jeder sollte sich selber ganz toll finden. Nennt sich Selbstbewusstsein, wirst du evtl. auch noch irgendwann erfahren.

Und warum legt ihr Leute hier immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwage? Ich find speichenqualer verdammt lustig und der Satzbau ist göttlich. Er hat doch selbst geschrieben, dass stoneprophet ja in der Sache recht hat. Hört mal  auf hier alles so ernst zu nehmen, wir sind hier schließlich nur im Internet Forum und da wird selbstverständlich auch getrollt.


----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe canyon auch im bezug auf die verbauten fremdprodukte in der mitverantwortung. Funktionieren die Fox gabel oder avid bremsen nicht, so müsste canyon dies in der qualitätskontrolle herausfinden und vor dem versand gegebenfalls nachbessern/ersetzen. 
Canyon kann nix für wenn sie defekte teile erhalten, sie sind aber mit schuld wenn sie solche nicht als defekt bemerken und weiterverkaufen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich sehe canyon auch im bezug auf die verbauten fremdprodukte in der mitverantwortung. Funktionieren die Fox gabel oder avid bremsen nicht, so müsste canyon dies in der qualitätskontrolle herausfinden und vor dem versand gegebenfalls nachbessern/ersetzen.
> Canyon kann nix für wenn sie defekte teile erhalten, sie sind aber mit schuld wenn sie solche nicht als defekt bemerken und weiterverkaufen.


 
Hallo Trailterror,

Das ist im Sinne der Produkthaftung auch völlig richtig. Canyon verweigert sich dieser Haftungskette ja überhaupt nicht.

Nur....wir sprechen hier über ein Fahrrad und nicht über ein Flugzeug. Dezidierte Wareneingangskontrollen jeder einzelnen Gabel passieren aber sicherlich nicht. Da vertraut (in diesem Falle fälschlicherweise) Canyon nun mal der QS von Fox. 

Dumm gelaufen...und schon hat man sich ein Reklamation eingehandelt...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Twenty9er (10. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich sehe canyon auch im bezug auf die verbauten fremdprodukte in der mitverantwortung. Funktionieren die Fox gabel oder avid bremsen nicht, so müsste canyon dies in der qualitätskontrolle herausfinden und vor dem versand gegebenfalls nachbessern/ersetzen.
> Canyon kann nix für wenn sie defekte teile erhalten, sie sind aber mit schuld wenn sie solche nicht als defekt bemerken und weiterverkaufen.


Üblicherweise werden nur noch stichprobenartig Eingangskontrollen durchgeführt. Manchmal nicht mal mehr das.
Voraussetzung ist aber, dass man den Qualitätskontrollen beim Zulieferer vertraut. Ich denke, Canyon tut dies und hat sich sicher auch mal ein Bild gemacht vor Ort bei FOX, SRAM etc.

Mir ging es aber ähnlich, wie dem TE:
Canyon-Bike erhalten --> Hm, die Fox-Gabel hat aber viel Spiel! --> Zu Toxo geschickt --> Antwort: Spiel ist eindeutig außerhalb der Toleranz.
Das hätte entdeckt werden müssen - ob bei Canyon oder Fox ist egal!

Alles was wir hier diskutieren ist aber auch ein Problem der gesamten Branche und den immer kürzeren Produktzyklen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (10. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich sehe canyon auch im bezug auf die verbauten fremdprodukte in der mitverantwortung. Funktionieren die Fox gabel oder avid bremsen nicht, so müsste canyon dies in der qualitätskontrolle herausfinden und vor dem versand gegebenfalls nachbessern/ersetzen.
> Canyon kann nix für wenn sie defekte teile erhalten, sie sind aber mit schuld wenn sie solche nicht als defekt bemerken und weiterverkaufen.



Ich glaube grundsätzlich schätzt man die Firma Canyon von den Möglichkeiten einfach falsch ein. Das ist ein mittelständiges Unternehmen und von der Größe nicht mit Cube oder Specialized zu vergleichen. Wareneingangskontrolle und QS werden garantiert keine 5 Leute sein. Die Leute müßten unmögliches leisten, wenn alle Teile vorher genaustens auf Funktion geprüft werden sollten. Das verlässt man sich schon darauf das alle Teile in Ordnung sind und wartet auf Feedback und Rückläufern vom Endkunden.


----------



## Boostvalve (11. Oktober 2013)

Lustig..ich hol mal Chips und Bier!


----------



## xyzHero (11. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ich glaube grundsätzlich schätzt man die Firma Canyon von den Möglichkeiten einfach falsch ein. Das ist ein mittelständiges Unternehmen und von der Größe nicht mit Cube oder Specialized zu vergleichen. Wareneingangskontrolle und QS werden garantiert keine 5 Leute sein. Die Leute müßten unmögliches leisten, wenn alle Teile vorher genaustens auf Funktion geprüft werden sollten. Das verlässt man sich schon darauf das alle Teile in Ordnung sind und wartet auf Feedback und Rückläufern vom Endkunden.



Vergleich mal den Umsatz von Cube und Canyon....

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## swoosh (12. Oktober 2013)

Verlinke doch mal die Zahlen


----------



## LANDOs (12. Oktober 2013)

Also Canyon ca. 40 Mio Euro

Specialized ca. 480 Mio Dollar

Artikel vom 12.02.2013:
*Es ist eine Erfolgsstory: 1990 verkauft Markus Pürner mit Partnern  die ersten Fahrräder aus Taiwan, um sein Studium zu finanzieren. 22  Jahre später ist Cube Marktführer in Deutschland, beschäftigt 300 Leute  und stellt in diesem Jahr 400 000 Fahrräder her.*

*Deshalb steht in Waldershof auch das größte und am besten ausgestattete  Test-Labor für Fahrräder in Deutschland, mit dessen Hilfe Cube-Räder  immer wieder verbessert werden.*



http://www.frankenpost.de/regional/...ofer-erobert-die-Fahrrad-Welt;art2448,2354782


  Rein von den Umsatzzahlen ist der Unterschied von Cube und Canyon natürlich nicht so groß wie zu Specialized.


----------



## xyzHero (12. Oktober 2013)

swoosh schrieb:


> Verlinke doch mal die Zahlen



Kannst du hier selbst finden. Leider ist die Seite bis Montag nicht zu erreichen. Die Zahlen von Cube und Canyon sind aber sehr dicht beieinander.

Das Specialized in einer andern Liga spielt sollte klar sein.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (12. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich sehe canyon auch im bezug auf die verbauten fremdprodukte in der mitverantwortung. Funktionieren die Fox gabel oder avid bremsen nicht, so müsste canyon dies in der qualitätskontrolle herausfinden und vor dem versand gegebenfalls nachbessern/ersetzen.
> Canyon kann nix für wenn sie defekte teile erhalten, sie sind aber mit schuld wenn sie solche nicht als defekt bemerken und weiterverkaufen.



Das ist glaube ich der entscheidende Punkt.

Wenn bei einem VW Golf die *Bremsen* vom *Zulieferer ATE * plötzlich blockieren, oder das Fahrwerk von *Bilstein* nicht passend ist und das Fahrzeug dadurch unsicher machen, interessiert niemand wer der Zulieferer von VW ist. Da gibt es große Meldungen in den Medien und VW muss dazu Stellung nehmen und schnellst möglich Abhilfe für das Problem leisten. 

Bei den Bike-Herstellern, leider auch  besonders bei den Versendern,  macht man sich dies in einigen Fällen wirklich sehr einfach. 

Ich glaube die Rechtsabteilung wird bei einigen Bikeherstellern größer sein als die innerbetriebliche Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich der entscheidende Punkt.
> 
> Wenn bei einem VW Golf die *Bremsen* vom *Zulieferer ATE * plötzlich blockieren, oder das Fahrwerk von *Bilstein* nicht passend ist und das Fahrzeug dadurch unsicher machen, interessiert niemand wer der Zulieferer von VW ist. Da gibt es große Meldungen in den Medien und VW muss dazu Stellung nehmen und schnellst möglich Abhilfe für das Problem leisten.
> 
> ...



Wäre sicherlich eine geile Welt wenn High Tech MTBs die selbe Nachfrage und Absatzmarkt genießen würde wie ein "volksauto". Dann wären die Bikes auch sicherlich um einiges billiger. Leider werden wohl MTBs im High end Bereich immer ein Nischen Produkt bleiben, also bietet sich der Vergleich auch nur bedingt an, das sind 2 komplett verschiedene Welten.


----------



## sergunja (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr interessante Geschichte. Ich habe von Anfang an mitgelesen, da ich mir fest vorgenommen habe den Canyon in 29" 2014 anzuschaffen. Dank diesem Beitrag wird es 100% kein Canyon mehr sein. 

Gründe sind hier mehrmals genannt worden. Da ich selber in Verkauf tätig bin, lege ich verdammt viel Wert darauf, dass meine Kunden 100% zufrieden sind und auch wiederkommen. Und wenn die es mal nicht sind, dann sorge ich dafür, dass das Problem schnellstmöglich behoben wird.

Sollte ich ähnliches Problem bekommen, würde ich mich nur unnötig ärgern. Ich habe allerdings besseres zu tun.  Frau, Kinder, Radfahren 

In diesem Sinne, Gruß an Alle und ein schönes Wochenende.

Sergej

P.S. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet...


----------



## thor_snow (12. Oktober 2013)

@speichenquaeler

Schade das du so ein Pech hast mit deinem Traumbike  , bin auch der auffassung das man bei einem Neukauf  für die Knete ein 100% tiptop Bike erwarten kann , jeder andere würde auch sein Recht einklagen wenn er Mängel an seinem Neukauf feststellen würde ( egal was Bike , Auto , Möbel etc. ) jeder der was anderes sagt würde ich ihm das erstmal nicht abnehmen .

Ich fahr selbst 2 Bikes von Canyon ein Grand Canyon Al und ein Never XC 9.0 Sl beide Neukauf bei Canyon und muss sagen keine Probleme gehabt mit Kundenservice oder zum Glück Garantie Anspruch  . Die Bikes sind unschlagbar und ich würde mir immer wieder ein Canyon holen ob as auch so der Fall wäre wenn ich die Probleme gehabt hätte wie du weiß ich nicht .

Für mich ist Canyon


----------



## apnews098028868 (13. Oktober 2013)

hallo,
ich würde mich mal an die bike wenden, da ist immer so ein artikel drinnen. ich wette so schnell wie die dir das alles reparieren(austauschen) schaust du nicht 
ich persönlich hatte aber noch keine probleme mit canyon


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2013)

Ab einem gewissen Punkt sollte man nicht dem Service hinterherlaufen und Reparaturversuchen einwilligen. Alles schön dokumentieren und ab zum Anwalt. Da verschwendet man keine Zeit. Leider ist dies in der heutigen Zeit so, das ein offizielles Schreiben eines Anwalt viele Sachen beschleunigt. Entweder Wandlung oder funktionierendes Bike. Der angenehme Nebeneffekt ist, das dieser Vorfall nicht einfach im Betriebsalltag unter geht, sondern ausführlich dokumentiert es sogar bis zum verantwortlichen Qualitätsmanager schafft und eine grundlegende Besserung im Betrieb bei Canyon bewirken kann. Irgendwann wird Canyon dann auch merken, das es billiger ist, zwei oder drei Leute als Qualitätsmanager einzustellen als sich mit den Klagen der Anwälte rumzuägern. 

*Was hat der Themenersteller bisher mit seinem Beitrag hier im Forum bei Canyon für sein Bike erreicht?* Ist hier überhaupt noch ein Canyon Mitarbeiter aktiv?


----------



## minor (13. Oktober 2013)

sergunja schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Geschichte. Ich habe von Anfang an mitgelesen, da ich mir fest vorgenommen habe den Canyon in 29" 2014 anzuschaffen. Dank diesem Beitrag wird es 100% kein Canyon mehr sein.



Also, wenn ALLEINE dieser eine Artikel bzw. dieser eine Vorfall des TO dazu führen sollte, dass du dich GEGEN ein Canyon-Bike entscheidest, dann finde ich das reichlich unangemessen und nicht nachvollziehbar.

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Der TO hat ein "Montags-Bike" erhalten - das gibt es bei anderen Herstellern genauso. 
Über die Qualität der Reklamationsabwicklung kann man sicher streiten, das wurde in diesen Thread ja auch schon viele Seiten lang gemacht. Es wurde aber auch festgestellt, dass der TO durchaus anspruchsvoll ist und wie andere Hersteller oder Händler mit ähnlichen Fällen umgegangen wären, war nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion und ist daher unklar. Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen oder gar Beweis dafür, dass die Qualitätsanforderung des TO bei Radon, Cube oder dem Händler um die Ecke besser bedient worden wären.

Es ist doch immer dasselbe, egal ob wir über Bikes, Autos, Biogemüse oder die Bedienung in der Kneipe um die Ecke reden: Ein kleiner Prozentsatz ist IMMER unzufrieden und nutzt die modernen Möglichkeiten (Internet, Foren..), um seinem Ärger der Welt kundzutun.
Aufgrund des immensen Erfolgs von Canyon, gerade auf dem deutschen Markt, entspricht dieser kleine Prozentsatz aktuell einer größeren absoluten Zahl, das ist ein rein statistischer Effekt. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch ein ungleich größere Gruppe Nutzer, die mit ihrem Bike (hoch-)zufrieden sind, die aber gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, sich hier zu Wort zu melden.

Insofern haben einige wenige "Lautsprecher" die Möglichkeit, eine Diskussion zu befeuern und einen Eindruck zu erzeugen, der unterm Strich nicht den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten entspricht.
Ich denke, als "Mitleser" oder Ratsuchender sollte man sich dem bewusst sein und muss aufpassen, dass man keine falschen Schlüsse zieht.


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2013)

minor schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Der TO hat ein "Montags-Bike" erhalten - das gibt es bei anderen Herstellern genauso.



stimmt so nicht, zweimal ein Montagsmodell ist schon sehr komisch, NULL Qualitätskontrolle



minor schrieb:


> Es wurde aber auch festgestellt, dass der TO durchaus anspruchsvoll ist ...



stimmt so nicht, er möchte lediglich ein Fahrrad mit funktionierenden Bremsen, funktionierenden Federelementen, keine optischen Beschädigungen, usw. am Neurad. Ergo gab es NULL Qualitätskontrolle !



minor schrieb:


> Es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen oder gar Beweis dafür, dass die Qualitätsanforderung des TO bei Radon, Cube oder dem Händler um die Ecke besser bedient worden wären.



Absolut korrekt, die anderen Hersteller sind da leider auch nicht besser.

Fazit: Ich bin auch nicht zufrieden weil mein Dämpfer schon bei der Auslieferung defekt war. Ärgert mich, finde ich extrem doof, aber passiert. Wäre mir bestimmt auch bei anderen Versendern (wenn man so die threads verfolgt) passiert. Also einschicken, reparieren lassen und gut ist.

Kann man sich drüber aufregen, muß aber nicht.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht, er möchte lediglich ein Fahrrad mit funktionierenden Bremsen, funktionierenden Federelementen, keine optischen Beschädigungen, usw. am Neurad. Ergo gab es NULL Qualitätskontrolle !



Stimmt so nicht, eine nicht optimale entlüftete Bremse gilt als funktionierende Bremse, sonst dürfte Avid fast überhaupt keine Bremsen mehr verkaufen. Wer auf der Suche nach Perfektion ist muss selbst Hand legen, finde ich auch nicht toll, aber das ist halt mal die Realität. Ich hatte noch nie ein Bike oder eine Bremse die ab Werk zu 100% optimal entlüftet war. 

Gabel wurde ja repariert für die optischen Macken gab es eine Entschädigung. Null Qualitätskontrolle bei Canyon ist einfach schlicht falsch.



minor schrieb:


> Also, wenn ALLEINE dieser eine Artikel bzw. dieser eine Vorfall des TO dazu führen sollte, dass du dich GEGEN ein Canyon-Bike entscheidest, dann finde ich das reichlich unangemessen und nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Der TO hat ein "Montags-Bike" erhalten - das gibt es bei anderen Herstellern genauso.
> Über die Qualität der Reklamationsabwicklung kann man sicher streiten, das wurde in diesen Thread ja auch schon viele Seiten lang gemacht. Es wurde aber auch festgestellt, dass der TO durchaus anspruchsvoll ist und wie andere Hersteller oder Händler mit ähnlichen Fällen umgegangen wären, war nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion und ist daher unklar. Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen oder gar Beweis dafür, dass die Qualitätsanforderung des TO bei Radon, Cube oder dem Händler um die Ecke besser bedient worden wären.
> ...



Bin ich zu 100% bei dir. Den schlimmsten Service den ich jemals hatte war bei mir ein Händler Bike. Immer dieses schwarz und weiß gemahle, a la "wenn ein Kunde schlechte Erfahrung hat muss der ganze Laden ******* sein".


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2013)

was stimmt den nun eigentlich genau mit den bremsen nicht?

wo ist genau das problem, kannst du das nochmal näher erläutern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> [FONT="]In diesem Thread möchte ich euch über mein [B]eigentliches Traumbike[/B] berichten. [B]Beziehungsweise was Canyon als ein solches verkauft[/B], mit Werbesprüchen wie "Das beste Bike der Welt" und unzähligen [B]Qualitätsversprechen[/B].
> 
> Leider ist das, was Canyon dafür abliefert, für mich mittlerweile nur eine Lachnummer. Einen besonderen Gruß möchte ich an die Werkstattmitarbeiter richten, die beide Bikes geprüft haben und auch an den jenigen, der die Bremse montiert und "geprüft" hat. Ich würde mich zu Tode schämen wenn ich eine solche Arbeit an den Tag legen würde. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass solche eklatanten Fehler bei meiner Arbeit, dass frühzeitige Ableben von anderen Menschen zur Folge hätte.
> [B]
> ...



Steht doch alles hier.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2013)

er schreibt nur, dass der bremshebel der shimano um 1 cm "wandert" - was heißt wandert? mein shimano lässt sich mit kraft auch um 1cm weiter durchziehen. hatte auch schon luft im system, vorallem nachdem man das bike umgedreht hat, 2-3 mal am hebel ziehen und der druckpunkt ist wieder da

und er knackt ein wenig ? 
wie stark ziehst du am bremshebel dass er knackt?

und dass ein shimano bremshebel "hackelt" ist halt dem servo wave zu verdanken.

vllt seh ich das etwas falsch aber da ist jetz noch nix dabei was irgendwie schlimm ist


----------



## minor (13. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Steht doch alles hier.



Trägt nicht unbedingt zur Lesbarkeit bei, hier den Eingangspost noch einmal in voller Länge zu zitieren...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fullquote


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> er schreibt nur, dass der bremshebel der shimano um 1 cm "wandert" - was heißt wandert? mein shimano lässt sich mit kraft auch um 1cm weiter durchziehen. hatte auch schon luft im system, vorallem nachdem man das bike umgedreht hat, 2-3 mal am hebel ziehen und der druckpunkt ist wieder da
> 
> und er knackt ein wenig ?
> wie stark ziehst du am bremshebel dass er knackt?
> ...



Genau deshalb ja auch anspruchsvoller Kunde, den man gesagt hatte seine Qualitätsansprüche nicht erfüllen zu können und lieber das Geld zurückgeben wollte. 

BTW die XTR gibts ja auch ohne Servo Wave als XTR Race..


----------



## jayjaynika (13. Oktober 2013)

Ohh Gott, wollte diese Woche bei Canyon mein "Traumbike" bestellen; hat sich glaube ich erledigt, gehe doch zum Händler um die Ecke.


----------



## Morcy (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab mein Traumbike "Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 8.9" vor vier Wochen bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 42. 
Letzte Woche Dienstag (KW41) mail von Canyon: Ihr Bike befindet sich auf dem Postweg. Donnerstag: Ding Dong, der Postbote mit fettem Paket.
Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaarrrrrr. Ausgepackt; Zusammengebaut; Teile mit Liste abgeglichen. Geliefert wie Bestellt - TOP BIKE zum TOP PREIS.
Gut, ich hab jetzt auch gleich nach den gleichen Fehlern die der TE hatte geschaut, aber wie ein Zahnarzt sagen würde: "OB". 

Jetzt muss nur noch Petrus erbarmen mit mir haben.

Wollte mal was positives über Canyon schreiben, bei so viel Unmut in diesem Tread.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2013)

jayjaynika schrieb:


> Ohh Gott, wollte diese Woche bei Canyon mein "Traumbike" bestellen; hat sich glaube ich erledigt, gehe doch zum Händler um die Ecke.



Es läuft ja nicht immer alles Quer.
Mein Torque FRX Rockzone is im perfekten Zustand gekommen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Oktober 2013)

thor_snow schrieb:


> @_speichenquaeler_
> 
> Schade das du so ein Pech hast mit deinem Traumbike  , bin auch der auffassung das man bei einem Neukauf  für die Knete ein 100% tiptop Bike erwarten kann , jeder andere würde auch sein Recht einklagen wenn er Mängel an seinem Neukauf feststellen würde ( egal was Bike , Auto , Möbel etc. ) jeder der was anderes sagt würde ich ihm das erstmal nicht abnehmen .


 
Häää?

Sorry...ich bin mit meinem Canyon völlig zufrieden. Mein Gapstar wurde wie gewohnt viel zu spät ausgeliefert und gegen allem Unken war es vollständig, unbeschädigt und alle sinnbefreiten Anbauteile wurde umgehend entsorgt. Seitdem is' Ruhe...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Joe Spacey (14. Oktober 2013)

Also ich war auch kurz davor, auf Canyon umzusteigen. Die Testberichte in der BIKE oder MOUNTAINBIKE sprechen ja eigentlich für sich. Das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist bei Versenderbikes allgemein ja sehr gut, bei Canyon sogar oft mit Testsiegen. 
Bereits vor einigen Wochen habe ich mich nach reiflicher Überlegung wieder für ein Specialized entschieden, inkl. Händler in meiner näheren Umgebung (Duisburg). 
Bei Canyon hätte ich mir das Rad sogar in Koblenz abgeholt, aber was mich schlussendlich umgestimmt hat war ein ähnliches Szenario: Ich fahre einige Runden mit dem Rad, und habe irgendwelche Beanstandungen. Wenn ich mir für 2500 Euro ein Fahrrad kaufe, will ich innerhalb der Gewährleistung / Garantie nicht großartig selbst daran rumfummeln. Ich bin sowieso nicht so der Schrauber vor dem Herrn, aber selbst wenn ich es könnte: Hallo ? Ich habe immerhin 2500 Euro bezahlt !!! 
Ich glaube aber, die meisten Bikes von Canyon kommen einwandfrei aus dem Versand an und sind super Räder, aber WENN mal nicht, dann wäre für mich der Umstand zu groß, das ganze Rad oder das defekte Teil (Aus-und Einbau durch mich!!!) nach Koblenz zu schicken. Wenn ich da in der Nähe wohnen würde, wäre es etwas anderes.
Vielleicht leidet durch die unzähligen Testsiege und der damit verbundene Run auf Canyon auch die Qualität des Services bzw der Endkontrolle. Die Testbikes für die Fachzeitschriften werden sicherlich super-genau getestet, bevor sie das Werk verlassen, logisch.

Die Ansprechmöglichkeit bei einem Händler (meines Vertrauens) vor Ort ist mir wichtiger, als beim Kauf z.B. 500 Euro zu sparen. Teilt man mal diesen Betrag durch die Jahre, die zumindest ich dieses Rad fahre, sind das vielleicht 100 Euro im Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2013)

Joe Spacey schrieb:


> . Wenn ich mir für 2500 Euro ein Fahrrad kaufe, will ich innerhalb der Gewährleistung / Garantie nicht großartig selbst daran rumfummeln. Ich bin sowieso nicht so der Schrauber vor dem Herrn, aber selbst wenn ich es könnte: Hallo ? Ich habe immerhin 2500 Euro bezahlt !!!



Das ist aber die falsche rangehensweise. MTBs sind leider weit davon entfernt Sorglos Bikes zu sein, wie z.B. stadträder. Schrauben gehört für mich zum Biken genauso dazu wie das eigentliche fahren, sowie Wartung und Putzen. Der Rest der Argumente sind verständlich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2013)

Das mutiert hier zum Querulanten-Thread bzw. gute Gelegenheit für die, die schon immer mal nen negativen Senf zu 'Canyon' abgeben wollten....muss man nicht alles glauben, was an ehemaligen Kaufabsichten geschrieben wird, holgie


----------



## Deleted176859 (14. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das mutiert hier zum Querulanten-Thread bzw. gute Gelegenheit für die, die schon immer mal nen negativen Senf zu 'Canyon' abgeben wollten....muss man nicht alles glauben, was an ehemaligen Kaufabsichten geschrieben wird, holgie




Richtig !!! 

 @mods - bitte nun mal zu machen hier, wird Zeit.....


----------



## LANDOs (14. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das mutiert hier zum Querulanten-Thread bzw. gute Gelegenheit für die, die schon immer mal nen negativen Senf zu 'Canyon' abgeben wollten....muss man nicht alles glauben, was an ehemaligen Kaufabsichten geschrieben wird, holgie




sehe ich auch so, das viel zu viel Wirbel gemacht wird.

Außerdem hat Canyon doch versucht immer Besserung der Mängel zu erreichen und jetzt wird der Firma "ans Bein gepinkelt".

Ob dies sinnvoll ist für die weitere Kundenbeziehung?


----------



## thor_snow (14. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Häää?
> 
> Sorry...ich bin mit meinem Canyon völlig zufrieden. Mein Gapstar wurde wie gewohnt viel zu spät ausgeliefert und gegen allem Unken war es vollständig, unbeschädigt und alle sinnbefreiten Anbauteile wurde umgehend entsorgt. Seitdem is' Ruhe...
> 
> Beste Grüße


sry speichenquaeler meinte natürlich *Stoneprophet85*


----------



## Joe Spacey (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich denke, die meisten Canyon Bikes kommen einwandfrei an. Also von wegen Canyon niedermachen. Völliger Quatsch. @ Dj holgie: ich weiß schon das ein Mtb ein extremes Verschleißteil ist an dem ich auch selbst Hand an legen sollte. Aber eben nicht wenn das Ding neu bzw noch in der Garantie ist. Dann gehe ich mal schön zu meinem Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (15. Oktober 2013)

Joe Spacey schrieb:


> Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich denke, die meisten Canyon Bikes kommen einwandfrei an. Also von wegen Canyon niedermachen. Völliger Quatsch. @ Dj holgie: ich weiß schon das ein Mtb ein extremes Verschleißteil ist an dem ich auch selbst Hand an legen sollte. Aber eben nicht wenn das Ding neu bzw noch in der Garantie ist. Dann gehe ich mal schön zu meinem Händler.



Was hat das denn mit der Garantie zu tun? Auf Verschleißteile gibts doch keine Garantie. D.h. du gehst zum Händler um dir z.B. Kette/Ritzel wechseln zu lassen? 

Nene das wär mir peinlich. Am besten noch schön die Sitzposition einstellen lassen, das Cockpit, das Fahrwerk und erklären lassen wie die Schellspanner zugehen


----------



## Joe Spacey (15. Oktober 2013)

Willst du mich nicht verstehen ???

Verschleißteile sind natürlich kein Garantiefall. Kette wechseln etc mache ich selbst.

Aber wenn mein Bike neu (oder ein paar Wochen / Monate alt) ist und ich habe: Lackmängel, Gabel- o. Dämpfer-Probleme o.ä., dann ist dass noch kein Verschleiß. 
Und dann will ich da nicht selbst abschrauben / rumschrauben !!! DANN GEHE ICH ZU MEINEM HÄNDLER !!!


----------



## fone (15. Oktober 2013)

dann kauf beim händler.


----------



## martin2608 (15. Oktober 2013)

hier dürfte einiges schief gelaufen sein... da ich davon ausgehe, dass Canyon hier mitliest, ein sehr guter Buchtipp zu diesem Thema - nicht nur für Canyon:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Toyota-Under-Fire-Lessons-Opportunity/dp/007176299X"]Toyota Under Fire: Lessons for Turning Crisis into Opportunity: Amazon.de: Jeffrey Liker, Timothy N. Ogden: Englische Bücher[/ame]

Für mich ist faszinierend, dass Toyota stets bei sich selbst Lösungen sucht, um Probleme zu lösen bzw. vorzubeugen, ohne andere öffentlich zu beschuldigen und wie die mit den Kunden umgehen...


----------



## Mikefuture (16. Oktober 2013)

sorry, hab mich jetzt eben mal eingeklinkt, ohne alles vorher zu lesen. Fand nur den Thread-Namen ganz nett und passend. hier meine Geschichte zu Canyon:

Outlet-Bike gekauft, weils ja soooo toll reduziert war (Torque FRX 2009 von 3300 auf 1900â¬). Teile schienen mir passabel, Rahmen, so dachte ich, kann man ja irgendwann mal austauschen. Angerufen, bestellt, vorgefreut.

so, dann:
Paket kam an, alles ausgepackt, ok...scheint alles da zu sein. NÃ¶, doch nicht. DÃ¤mpferpumpe fehlt, Werkzeug fehlt...super. Zum GlÃ¼ck waren fÃ¼r meinen Downhiller wenigstens die Katzenaugen dabei *Ironie*

Macht ja alles nichts. Werkzeug hat man ja zuhause. Somit musste ich nicht 1 Woche warten, bis mir das Werkzeug endlich nachtrÃ¤glich zugeschickt worden ist.

Das erste was ich mich gefragt hab: warum fragen die mich eigentlich nach meinem Gewicht, wenn sie Federn fÃ¼r Konfirmanden (sorry, nix fÃ¼r ungut. Will niemanden auf den Schlips treten) einpacken. Sag ich: 89kg (wohlgemerkt AusrÃ¼stung kommt ja noch mit drauf), bekomm ich ne blaue Feder in die 40 und eine 350!er an den DÃ¤mpfer geknallt :/ Angerufen gefragt: ne, da kann man jetzt nix mehr fÃ¼r mich tun. Also gut...neue Federn gekauft *chingching*

wo ich gerade schon beim Kaufen war: neuer Lenker und Griffe, weil ich nicht verstehe, warum an einem DH ein !!!640er!!! Lenker dran war. Die Griffe mussten dran glauben, weil es keine Schraubgriffe waren und beim Abbau unsanft abgenommen werden mussten *chingching*

Die Code musste ich erst mal servicen (lassen) *ching*. Naja, kann ja mal passieren, wenn ein Rad Ã¼ber 3 Jahre im Regal liegt, hm. Wird das vorher nicht noch mal kontrolliert? Nein!
Dachte es passt alles....nach der ersten Fahrt im Park: Bremshebel stellt sich nicht mehr automatisch zurÃ¼ck - naja, manchmal schon. je nachdem wie er lustig ist.
Canyon angeschrieben. erst kam ewig nix. Dann hab ich geschrieben, dass ich mir Ã¼berlege, ne neue Bremse zu holen. Wollten sie glatt wissen was. Sag ich The One oder Saint. Praktisch, die Saint haben wir auf Lager. Mal klÃ¤ren, ob und zu welchen Konditionen wir sie Ihnen anbieten kÃ¶nnen... Hallo? geht's noch? ich hab gutes Geld gezahlt und wollte gute QualitÃ¤t im Gegenzug. Jetzt hab ich rotze-Bremsen bekommen und im Gegenzug wollt ihr mir noch andere dazu verkaufen?

HÃ¤tt ich das alles vorher gewusst, dann hÃ¤tte ich das Geld fÃ¼r's Rad + das ganze extra Geld fÃ¼r diverse Teile und Rechnungen genommen und mir gleich ein ordentliches Rad bei einem anderen Hersteller gekauft.

Dass man ausserdem Tage lang nichts vom Service hÃ¶rt, find ich auch ziemlich daneben. Aber ok...was will man erwarten.

Die 8 guten GrÃ¼nde warum man ein Canyon kaufen sollte, hab ich bis heute noch nicht verstanden. ich kann nur welche aufzÃ¤hlen, warum man das NICHT tun sollte! :/


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Oktober 2013)

lol du beschwerst dich ernsthaft, weil bei einem rad für 1900 statt 3300 irgendein werkzeug fehlt und die feder nicht für dein gewicht passt? und weil ein 640er(war sicher ein 740er) lenker dich gestört hat, dessen länge sicher irgendwo in der beschreibung nachzulesen war - und obendrein passen dir teile nicht, du kaufst dir neue, und regst dich drüber auf?



und die bremseh ättest du sicher einschicken können für reparatur!

kapier das irgendwie nicht!


----------



## Deleted176859 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> sorry, hab mich jetzt eben mal eingeklinkt, ohne alles vorher zu lesen. Fand nur den Thread-Namen ganz nett und passend. hier meine Geschichte zu Canyon:
> 
> Outlet-Bike gekauft, weils ja soooo toll reduziert war (Torque FRX 2009 von 3300 auf 1900). Teile schienen mir passabel, Rahmen, so dachte ich, kann man ja irgendwann mal austauschen. Angerufen, bestellt, vorgefreut.
> 
> ...




 

Ich sags ja...wird immer lächerlicher der Thread....

 @mods: Bitte habt doch nun mal Erbarmen.......


----------



## Mikefuture (16. Oktober 2013)

halt doch die Klappe...kann ja wohl mal meine Meinung (MEINE MEINUNG!!!) zu Canyon hier niederschreiben. Angesichts des Thread Namens "vom Traumbike zum Albtraumbike.." denke ich, dass es seine Berechtigung hat. Wenn's Dir nicht passt fall doch tot um, was kümmert's mich?! 
Nachdem wir in einem freien Land mit dem Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung leben musst Du damit klar kommen, oder Dich einfach einpuddeln!

Oder denkst Du, dass es ok ist Leuten Geld abzuschwatzen und dann dafür nur 70% Leistung/ unbefriedigende Ergebnisse zu liefern?


----------



## Mikefuture (16. Oktober 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> lol du beschwerst dich ernsthaft, weil bei einem rad für 1900 statt 3300 irgendein werkzeug fehlt und die feder nicht für dein gewicht passt? und weil ein 640er(war sicher ein 740er) lenker dich gestört hat, dessen länge sicher irgendwo in der beschreibung nachzulesen war - und obendrein passen dir teile nicht, du kaufst dir neue, und regst dich drüber auf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

also erstmal: wieso fragen die mich, wenn ich dann noch 52 für die Dämpferfeder und mehr noch für die Gabelfeder ausgeben muss? Macht das Sinn!?! Ich beschwere mich über den Service. 
Und außerdem wegen dem Lenker: da gehst Du jetzt mal auf Canyon.com, schaust im Outlet, da gibt's nämlich noch mal das gleiche Modell und liest ordentlich nach! Da steht 680mm. Klar, auch zu klein. Aber warum ist dann an meinem ein 640er!!!??

Hättest Du außerdem ordentlich gelesen, dann wüsstest Du jetzt, dass die mir Geld (hab heute Info bekommen: und zwar genau 100) für Ersatzbremsen (Saint) haben wollen. Super - weils die Code 2009 nimmer gibt. Kann ja aber net mein Problem sein, oder?

Ich möchte Dich Gesicht mal sehen, wenn Du was kaufst und dann nix passt. Und ja...ich reg mich auch übers fehlende Werkzeug auf...weil Kleinvieh auch Mist macht. Viele kleine Dinge, die das Fass dann irgendwann zum Überlaufen bringen. Aber Du würdest Dich wahrscheinlich drüber freuen....


----------



## Micha382 (16. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du den gleichen Ton bei Canyon angeschlagen hast wie du hier gerade anschlägst wundert mich nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (16. Oktober 2013)

sorry, aber irgendwann reißt einem halt die Hutschnur. War immer freundlich und sachlich, aber irgendwo muss man sich ja mal Luft machen dürfen...


----------



## Deleted176859 (16. Oktober 2013)

Zitat: oder Dich einfach einpuddeln!


Ok.... ich geh mich jetzt einpuddeln......

Aber vorher muss ich erst mal ein Pilsner aufmachen...


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

Was bedeutet das "sich einzupuddeln"?


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht in etwa wie "pudern" bei den Ösis


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf "sich anpinkeln"


----------



## trailterror (16. Oktober 2013)

Auch ein im preis reduziertes paket hat dennoch der offiziellen beschreibung des herstellers zu entsprechen.


----------



## Deleted176859 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt aber auch keine Phantasie...

Mikefuture meinte sicherlich - einbuddeln - !!! 

Also wie im Sandkasten - buddeln, und eben dann einbuddeln...

Er hatte nur in seiner Rage ein hartes p anstatt ein weiches b 

genommen...


----------



## simdiem (16. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> sorry, hab mich jetzt eben mal eingeklinkt, ohne alles vorher zu lesen. Fand nur den Thread-Namen ganz nett und passend. hier meine Geschichte zu Canyon:
> 
> Outlet-Bike gekauft, weils ja soooo toll reduziert war (Torque FRX 2009 von 3300 auf 1900). Teile schienen mir passabel, Rahmen, so dachte ich, kann man ja irgendwann mal austauschen. Angerufen, bestellt, vorgefreut.
> 
> ...



Die Federn werden nur auf dein Gewicht angepasst, wenn du Optitune mitbestellst. Ob das bei einem Outletbike geht weiß ich nicht. 

Die Gabelpumpe liegt nur bei Luftelementen bei, im Normalfall. 

Das mit der Bremse ist ärgerlich. Haben sie dir nicht angeboten diese einzuschicken?

Das mit dem Lenker klingt für mich nach "im Lager den Boden zusammengekehrt". Das ist nicht in Ordnung.

Gruß Simon


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Oktober 2013)

Die bieten dir ne aktuelle Saint fürn 100er? Und Du beschwerst Dich? Alle Achtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (16. Oktober 2013)

Zitat:
"... Eine Rückabwicklung wäre für Canyon die einfachste Lösung, aber so einfach kommen sie nicht aus der Sache raus.  ..."
Zitatende

Die Rache der Jedi-Ritter! Geil!


----------



## Mikefuture (16. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Die Federn werden nur auf dein Gewicht angepasst, wenn du Optitune mitbestellst. Ob das bei einem Outletbike geht weiÃ ich nicht.
> 
> Die Gabelpumpe liegt nur bei Luftelementen bei, im Normalfall.
> 
> ...



Na aber ich hab doch einen DÃ¤mpfer mit Luftkammer. AuÃerdem war es ja auch als Bestandteil im Angebot gelistet.

Die Bremse wollen sie haben, ABER: ich krieg entweder einen 100â¬ Gutschein (und muss mir selbst ne neue Bremse zulegen), oder ich Zahle 100â¬ drauf und bekomm dann die Saint.
ACHTUNG: d.h. NICHT dass ich ne Saint fÃ¼r 100â¬ bekomme. D.h. Ich hab die Code bezahlt, schick die ein und Zahl nochmal was dafÃ¼r, dass ich Ã¼berhaupt ne Bremse am Rad hab. Das muss man leider differenzieren. 
Prinzipiell wÃ¤re es geil, eine Saint fÃ¼r 100â¬ zu bekommen, klar. Aber hier wurde mir ein Komplettrad verkauft. Keins ohne Bremsen, die ich dann nochmal extra zahlen muss. Das ist nicht korrekt!

Vllt versteht ihr meinen Unmut, vllt auch nicht. Das ist, wie wenn Du zu MC Donalds gehst, einen Big Mac kaufst, reklamierst, dass Du ein verschimmeltes BrÃ¶tchen bekommst und die dann sagen, oh sorry, macht dann nochmal nen Euro extra, dann kriegst ein neues BrÃ¶tchen. Und irgendein Gast sagt dann auch noch: Ey geil, ein BrÃ¶tchen fÃ¼r n Euro und Du beschwerst Dich auch noch!? Ohne Worte.... :/


----------



## Micha382 (17. Oktober 2013)

Naja du vergisst aber dass du ein Modell von 2009 weit unter dem damaligen Preis gekauft hast.
Die Code wird es nicht mehr geben oder werden sie nicht mehr haben und die Saint ist um einiges teurer...
Du hast ja noch immer die Option das Rad komplett zurückzuschicken.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Die Argumentation find ich nicht ok. Richtig, ich hab ein altes Modell gekauft. Trotzdem ein Neurad. Und trotzdem müsste es eine Warenausgangskontrolle geben. Oder heißt das, dass wenn ich in Zukunft irgendwo ein Auslauf Modell kaufe, mich damit zufrieden geben muss, dass die Teile nicht funktionieren? Da kann ich Dir nicht beipflichten.

Dann dürfte es nicht als Neurad verkauft werden, sondern müsste als B-Ware, oder defekt markiert sein. (Zumal sie das sogar als Option anbieten! Aber wenn sie schreiben Neurad ohne Mängel, dann sollte man sich darauf verlassen können, meinst Du nicht?)

Klar könnte ich es komplett zurück schicken. Dann hätte ich aber noch lange nicht mein Geld zurück:
1. Bin ich schon damit gefahren, dafür würde mir etwas abgezogen werden
2. Müsste ich es im Originalzustand zurück schicken, d.h. ich müsste die verbauten Federn gegen die originalen austauschen, die ich, nachdem sie mir natürlich viel zu weich waren, nicht brauchen konnte und verkauft habe um mir dafür dann die neuen kaufen zu können. Die idiotischen Gummigriffe, hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben, musste ich beim Lenkerwechsel abziehen, wobei sie natürlich nicht heil geblieben sind.
3. hätte ich dadurch, klar, etwas kleinlich vielleicht, den Aufwand.

Den ganzen Stress und weniger Geld dann dafür, dass ich außer Ärger nichts gehabt habe? Würdest Du das toll finden, würde es Dich betreffen? Zumal Du nicht an den Mängeln verschuldet warst?

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich sag nur: ich finde den Service absolut mies. Das an den Teilen mal was sein kann, ok. 
Aber wenn meine Kunden bei mir reklamieren, kann ich nicht sagen "Pech gehabt". Die seh ich nie wieder. Und wenn ich Wert auf meine Kunden lege, dann versuche ich einen Kompromiss zu finden -einen, wo der Kunde keine Nachteile erfährt. Und auch wenn Ihr die Saint so toll findet: ich seh nicht ein, noch mehr drauf zu zahlen. Sonst bin ich bei einem Betrag, wo ich mir direkt ein neues Modell hätte raus suchen können, versteht ihr?

Freund von mir hatte z.B. ein kaputtes Schaltwerk von Sram. Hat das mit einem 2-Zeiler and Sram zurück geschickt und das neue Modell dafür bekommen. 
Zeigt also, dass es ja auch geht, wenn man will. Und das ist kein Einzelfall.
Ich hab bei Cola reklamiert, dass in einer Flasche keine Kohlensäure war, hab ich direkt einen Kasten umsonst zugeschickt bekommen.
Reklamieren meine Kunden unsere Ware, dann bekommen sie anstandslos eine Ersatzlieferung. Und wenn ich keine Ware aus der alten Produktion mehr habe, dann muss ich sie halt aus der neuen nehmen.
So ist das einfach.

Ich sehe ganz klar, dass es Canyon darum geht, wo es nur geht Geld zu sparen um die niedrigen Preise halten zu können. Aber das um jeden Preis? Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen ist das auf lange Sicht einfach ein falscher Weg.

Was meint ihr denn, was meine Kumpels im Park dazu sagen? Richtig: warum kaufst Du Dir auch ein Canyon? Was ist denn die Folge daraus? Richtig: keiner von denen würde sich in Zukunft eins kaufen (zumindest wäre er weniger dazu bereit) aufgrund der negativen Erfahrungen aus dem Bekanntenkreis. Jeder von uns lässt sich beeinflussen. Wenn Du mir erzählst, dass Du bei Döner Ali schlimmen Durchfall bekommen hast, dann werde ich mir meinen nächsten Döner wahrscheinlich lieber woanders kaufen? Klingt logisch, oder?
Von daher finde ich das Verhalten von Canyon schlichtweg arrogant und unbefriedigend.

Sorry, dass ich mich hier so darüber auskotze, aber langsam geht's schon wieder besser


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> ...
> Was meint ihr denn, was meine Kumpels im Park dazu sagen? Richtig: warum kaufst Du Dir auch ein Canyon?


Das sagt nur etwas über den Horizont deiner Kumpels aus...



Mikefuture schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist denn die Folge daraus? Richtig: keiner von denen würde sich in Zukunft eins kaufen (zumindest wäre er weniger dazu bereit) aufgrund der negativen Erfahrungen aus dem Bekanntenkreis.


Nicht jeder der etwas verkauft, wird es an jeden verkaufen wollen auch nicht können. Daher kann/will ein Hersteller auch auf "gewisse" Kunden verzichten.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mich hier so darüber auskotze, aber langsam geht's schon wieder besser


Genau darum geht es hier doch mittlerweile im Thread, mal richtig abkotzen können, hat ja schon ein "Doof" extra nen Thread aufgemacht 

Worum ging es hier im Thread noch? Allgemeiner Abkotz-Thread über Canyon? Ja, nöö, egal, wenn schon mal so ein Thread eröffnet wird...


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Cola reklamiert, dass in einer Flasche keine Kohlensäure war, hab ich direkt einen Kasten umsonst zugeschickt bekommen.
> 
> Sorry, dass ich mich hier so darüber auskotze, aber langsam geht's schon wieder besser


 
Ohja...das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen...dass Du das machst...

Natürlich ist die Haltung von Canyon bzgl. deiner Bremse befremdlich. Ich hätte denen das Angebot gemacht, dass Du ohne Kompensationszahlung eine vergleichbare und aktuelle Bremse erhälst.

Ich möchte nicht in das selbe Horn blaßen...aber den Hunni hätte ich sofort ohne Zögern für die Saint hingelegt...die Bremse ist 'ne Wucht...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ohja...das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen...dass Du das machst...
> 
> Natürlich ist die Haltung von Canyon bzgl. deiner Bremse befremdlich. Ich hätte denen das Angebot gemacht, dass Du ohne Kompensationszahlung eine vergleichbare und aktuelle Bremse erhälst.
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich doch, aber wollten sie nicht drauf eingehen...naja, spricht ja auch Bände, meinste Du nicht?

Mag schon sein, dass die Saint ne Wucht ist. Klar. Aber hier geht's ganz klar mal ums Prinzip. Und ich persönlich will die Saint eben nicht für 100 mehr. Sollen Sie mir eben eine Code schicken - eine die funktioniert. Oder meine reparieren lassen. Aber das haben sie mir bis jetzt noch nicht mal angeboten.

Es sind ja nicht nur 100 für die Saint...hab ich ja auch schon mal geschrieben -> die Code habe ich ja auch bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das sagt nur etwas über den Horizont deiner Kumpels aus...
> 
> 
> Nicht jeder der etwas verkauft, wird es an jeden verkaufen wollen auch nicht können. Daher kann/will ein Hersteller auch auf "gewisse" Kunden verzichten.
> ...


 

Oh ja, und Deine Kommentare sind so viel besser und sagen rein Garnichts über Deinen Horizont aus? 

Ich hab mich Canyon gegenüber immer ordentlich und fair verhalten. Warum sollten die denn dann auf mich verzichten wollen - und auf etliche andere potentielle Kunden, die durch ein schlechtes Image abgeschreckt werden? Ist das wirtschaftlich? Eher nicht. Ich denke Du wirst kein Geschäft haben. Und wenn dann nur aus Jux und Tollerei, weil Du nicht auf das Geld von Kunden angewiesen bist 

Zu meinen Kumpels brauchst Du überhaupt nichts sagen. 1. Weil Du sie nicht kennst ( Oder ist Deine Mama schwarz und fährt den Bus vom A-Team?) und 2. weil es einfach mal eine Tatsache ist, dass Konsumenten sich nach Reputationen, Rezensionen richten. Ich sagte ja: Du sicher auch. Oder würdest Du zu ner H*** gehen, wo sich Dein Kumpel mit Herpes angesteckt hat, nur weil Du einen sooo weiten Horizont hast? Naja, Du wahrscheinlich schon!

Der Thread heißt: vom Traum zum Albtraum...für mich hat es sich zum Albtraumbike entwickelt, weil nicht gehalten wurde, was mir in der Anzeige versprochen wurde, ich noch Geld reinstecken musste, was TEILWEISE nicht abzusehen war und der Service einfach nicht dem aktuellen Stand, sondern eher Arroganz entspricht. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Im Übrigen: ich bin durchaus für positive Kritik offen...und ich verstehe auch, dass unter anderen Gesichtspunkten (mir würde die Code z.b. einfach so nicht gefallen), das Angebot äußerst fair gewesen wäre. Aber unter den gegebenen bin ich einfach nicht zufrieden und habe das eben kund getan.

Ich könnte auch positives berichten: z.B. hat Canyon mir das Entlüften bezahlt (was nicht viel geholfen hat) und mir den Teil einer neuen Bremsscheibe, die schon leicht angeschlagen war. 
Ich bin nicht darauf programmiert ausschließlich gegen Canyon zu wettern. Aber die negativen Dinge übertrumpfen die positiven einfach.


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Oh ja, und Deine Kommentare sind so viel besser und sagen rein Garnichts über Deinen Horizont aus?
> 
> Zu meinen Kumpels brauchst Du überhaupt nichts sagen. 1. Weil Du sie nicht kennst ( Oder ist Deine Mama schwarz und fährt den Bus vom A-Team?) und 2. weil es einfach mal eine Tatsache ist, dass Konsumenten sich nach Reputationen, Rezensionen richten. Ich sagte ja: Du sicher auch. Oder würdest Du zu ner H*** gehen, wo sich Dein Kumpel mit Herpes angesteckt hat, nur weil Du einen sooo weiten Horizont hast? Naja, Du wahrscheinlich schon!



Soviel zum Thema Horizont.... bringen wir das Wörtchen Niveau mit ein hast Du von beidem scheinbar nicht mit großen Löffeln gegessen.


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> ...
> Vllt versteht ihr meinen Unmut, vllt auch nicht. Das ist, wie wenn Du zu MC Donalds gehst, einen Big Mac kaufst, reklamierst, dass Du ein verschimmeltes Brötchen bekommst und die dann sagen, oh sorry, macht dann nochmal nen Euro extra, dann kriegst ein neues Brötchen. Und irgendein Gast sagt dann auch noch: Ey geil, ein Brötchen für n Euro und Du beschwerst Dich auch noch!? Ohne Worte.... :/



Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Horizont.... bringen wir das Wörtchen Niveau mit ein hast Du von beidem scheinbar nicht mit großen Löffeln gegessen.


 
Irgendwie muss man es halt erklären, dass er es versteht. Anders hat es ja nicht geklappt.
Da passt man sich halt einfach mal an, was das Niveau angeht.

Naja, was erzähl ich Dir das....


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich.


 
Stimmt...könnte auch ein Dackel mit 3 Beinen sein


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Naja, was erzähl ich Dir das....



Ja keine Ahnung... versteh ich auch nicht...


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ja keine Ahnung... versteh ich auch nicht...


 
aber Hauptsache mal die Klappe aufreißen  warst ja schließlich Du, der sich eingemischt und mich angegriffen hat. ich wusste von Deiner Existenz ja noch nicht mal was und habe nichts gegen Dich gesagt. Aber gut....Dein Niveau ist darum ja auch sooooooo viel höher


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

@Mikefuture

Jetzt mal im ernst... ich finde es auch nicht okay, dass die Bremse an Deinem Outletbike nicht funktioniert, auch das fehlende Werkzeug ist nicht okay.
Jeder wÃ¼rde sich hier beschweren wenn er ein Auto neues Auto aus dem letzten Modelljahr zum guten Preis kauft (beim HÃ¤ndler), aber Wagenheber und FuÃmatten fehlen. Wenn der Kunde mir dann noch fÃ¼r 100â¬ neune Scheibenwischer anbieten, weil die alten schlecht sind..... Egal, lassen wirs!
Kaufe ich etwas vom Vorjahr muss ich ja nicht auf QualitÃ¤t verzichten. Und wenn der Lenker nicht wie beschrieben ist muss Canyon nachbessern.
Gibts da viel zu diskutieren?

Das ist irgendwie dieses Canyon Syndrom - jeder zufriedene Canyonfahrer fÃ¼hlt sich persÃ¶nlich pissed wenn sich wer Ã¼ber Service/QualitÃ¤t usw beschwert. Das ist doch peinlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> aber Hauptsache mal die Klappe aufreißen  warst ja schließlich Du, der sich eingemischt und mich angegriffen hat. ich wusste von Deiner Existenz ja noch nicht mal was und habe nichts gegen Dich gesagt. Aber gut....Dein Niveau ist darum ja auch sooooooo viel höher



Entschuldige, konnt nicht anders bei dem vergleich mit Nutten und so ;-)

Friede?


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> @_Mikefuture_
> 
> Jetzt mal im ernst... ich finde es auch nicht okay, dass die Bremse an Deinem Outletbike nicht funktioniert, auch das fehlende Werkzeug ist nicht okay.
> Jeder wÃ¼rde sich hier beschweren wenn er ein Auto neues Auto aus dem letzten Modelljahr zum guten Preis kauft (beim HÃ¤ndler), aber Wagenheber und FuÃmatten fehlen. Wenn der Kunde mir dann noch fÃ¼r 100â¬ neune Scheibenwischer anbieten, weil die alten schlecht sind..... Egal, lassen wirs!
> ...


 
Du meinst, wenn die Bremsen nicht funktionieren und die sagen da: kriegst nen 100â¬ Gutschein. Bleib doch dabei. FÃ¼r mich sind Bremsen eben wichtig am Rad, oder am Auto wenn Du magst. Klar reg ich mich da auf.  Und wenn Dein AutohÃ¤ndler sagt: oh, ich geb Dir funktionierende Bremsen fÃ¼r nur 100â¬ mehr...genau so ein Rotz.

Und nein, da gibt's garnichts zu diskutieren. Wie Du sagst: es ist nicht in Ordnung. Es entspricht nicht der Anzeige, nicht dem QualitÃ¤tsstandard mit dem geworben wird und auch nicht dem beworbenen Service, den ich eigentlich dann als zahlender Kunde auch erwarten dÃ¼rfte. Punkt. Warum hÃ¤ngt ihr Euch dann dran auf, dass ihr mich nicht versteht?
Es geht hier ja nicht ums Werkzeug etc. Sagte ja selbst, hat man ja daheim. Aber das spiegelt die "Sorgfalt" wieder, mit der im Hause Canyon einfach gearbeitet wird und dass man als Kunde nicht wirklich wichtig genommen wird. Und das alles zusammen hat mich eben sauer gemacht. Nicht nur ein einzelner Punkt von dem Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, konnt nicht anders bei dem vergleich mit Nutten und so ;-)
> 
> Friede?


 
von mir aus Friede - wusste ja nicht, dass Du Dich bei Nutten angesprochen fühlst 
sorry...der musste noch sein. Ist ja alles auch nichts gegen Dich. Ausserdem fand ichs einfach lustig - klar nicht Hochschulniveau 
Frag mich nur, wie weit das mit Servicewüste Deutschland noch gehen soll. Und warum man für sein Geld hart arbeiten muss und dann doch nichts vernünftiges dafür bekommt, nur weil andere das schnelle Geld wollen :/


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich kann`s verstehen! Leider wird man für solche Aussagen an sich von zufriedenen Canyon Nutzern blöd angemault als wolle man ihnen die Wurst vom Brot nehmen.


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> von mir aus Friede - wusste ja nicht, dass Du Dich bei Nutten angesprochen fühlst
> sorry...der musste noch sein. Ist ja alles auch nichts gegen Dich.



Passt schon! 1:1


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Warum sollten die denn dann auf mich verzichten wollen - und auf etliche andere potentielle Kunden, die durch ein schlechtes Image abgeschreckt werden?



Weil die After-Sales-Problematik irgendwann so kostenintensiv wird, dass es für den Hersteller unrentabel wird (bestes Beispiel sind hier die 60plus Anrufe des Thread-Eröffners). Bei "Quengel-Ottos" sollte man aus reinen Wirtschaftlichkeitserwägungen die Reißleine ziehen. Gerade auch um überzogenen Kundenerwartungen an ein Massenprodukt bzw. Stangenware entschieden entgegenzutreten.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> Ist das wirtschaftlich?



Vermutlich ja. Es wird jedenfalls sehr viel schneller unwirtschaftlich, wenn man als Hersteller versucht, jeden Kunden, auch die Querulanten und Quengel-Ottos, restlos zufrieden zu stellen. Das geht einfach nicht.

Die Reaktionen in diesem Thread zeigen im Übrigen deutlich, dass die Meinungen über die Handhabung von Canyon mit möglicherweise überzogenen und in jedem Fall real von Canyon nicht zu erfüllenden Kundenerwartungen sehr unterschiedlich sind.

Aus der Ferne betrachtet sehen alle hier geschilderten Problemfälle für mich so aus, als ob hier mangelhafte Produkte - soll nicht sein, passiert aber trotzdem - auf Kunden mit überzogenen Erwartungen und einem offensichtlich Hang zur Rechthaberei getroffen sind.

In solchen Fällen ist es immer das Beste, wenn man getrennte Wege geht (und der Kunde nicht auf die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter wartet ).


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann`s verstehen! Leider wird man für solche Aussagen an sich von zufriedenen Canyon Nutzern blöd angemault als wolle man ihnen die Wurst vom Brot nehmen.


 
Danke Toshi! genau das ist das Problem...ich will ja niemanden sagen, dass sie schlechte Räder haben, oder unter Geschmacksverirrung leiden.
Ich dachte ja auch, dass ich eine gute Wahl getroffen hatte, sonst hätte ich nicht dort bestellt.

So langsam verstehen wir uns


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Weil die After-Sales-Problematik irgendwann so kostenintensiv wird, dass es für den Hersteller unrentabel wird (bestes Beispiel sind hier die 60plus Anrufe des Thread-Eröffners). Bei "Quengel-Ottos" sollte man aus reinen Wirtschaftlichkeitserwägungen die Reißleine ziehen. Gerade auch um überzogenen Kundenerwartungen an ein Massenprodukt bzw. Stangenware entschieden entgegenzutreten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da hast Du durchaus Recht T N T. Keine Frage. 
Aber wenn ich meinen tollen Service, meine perfekten Produkte und überaus herausragende Produktpolitik bewerbe, dann muss ich sie eben auch erfüllen. Klar, umso mehr ich mich in Sachen Eigenwerbung aus dem Fenster lehne, desto mehr lauf ich Gefahr, dass mich die Kunden ernst nehmen und dann enttäuscht sind und ihren Unmut bekunden.
Sollen sie halt nicht so trommeln. Dann sagt auch keiner was.


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Weil die After-Sales-Problematik irgendwann so kostenintensiv wird, dass es für den Hersteller unrentabel wird (bestes Beispiel sind hier die 60plus Anrufe des Thread-Eröffners). Bei "Quengel-Ottos" sollte man aus reinen Wirtschaftlichkeitserwägungen die Reißleine ziehen. Gerade auch um überzogenen Kundenerwartungen an ein Massenprodukt bzw. Stangenware entschieden entgegenzutreten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was den Threadersteller angeht will ich ja nix sagen (keine Lust 8 Seiten zu lesen), aber @Mikefuture hat doch keine überzogenen Erwartungen.
Er will ein Rad mit Funktionierenden Bremsen (ohne Aufpreis, ist doch selbtverständlich...) und einem Lenker wie er in der Produktbeschreibung steht.
Wenn das schon überzogene Forderungen sind weiß ich auch nicht weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

naja, kack auf den Lenker....hätt ich eh gewechselt. Da sag ich ja gar nichts mehr.

Danke für Deinen Zuspruch Toshi...wir werden ja noch beste Freunde 

Ich weiß nicht recht, was der Threadsteller verbrochen hat, dass er so in Ungnade gefallen ist. 

Das Problem der Gesellschaft ist doch aber auch das, dass man sich immer mehr gefallen lässt und einfach etwas hin nimmt, weil man angst hat, irgendwo anzuecken.

Das ist in der Politik ja nicht anders. Aber ich glaube, das ist auch nur bei uns Deutschen so extrem ausgeprägt. Einfach alles gefallen lassen, weil wir sonst Blicke auf uns ziehen könnten.

Wer sich mit wenig zufrieden gibt (mit weniger als bezahlt/ ihm zusteht), der wird auch immer weniger bekommen und es schwer haben, seine Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich meinen tollen Service, meine perfekten Produkte und überaus herausragende Produktpolitik bewerbe, dann muss ich sie eben auch erfüllen.



Erstens solltest Du hier zwischen reinen "Produktanpreisungen", die nur für das Marketing von Relevanz sind, und echten Verpflichtungen differenzieren. 

Zweitens sind auch die "Produktanpreisungen" von Canyon vor dem Hintergrund zu sehen, dass Canyon ein Versender ist, also ein Massenprodukt im Wesentlichen im Fernabsatz an eine Vielzahl von Kunden vertreibt. Das hat in jedem Fall Auswirkungen auf jedes After-Sales-Problem. Das muss man jedoch in Kauf nehmen beim Kauf im Fernabsatz. Und hier liegt wohl das Ur-Problem.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst z.B. 2 von den 8 Gründen (Canyon ist Technologieführer und Profiausrüster) sind nur Marketing-Gag und ich muss davon aus gehen, dass ich defekte Teile bekomme und mich damit dann auch zufrieden geben? Ist sehr interessant.

Ich muss NICHT in Kauf nehmen, dass ich Ware nicht wie beschrieben bekomme!
Ein Kaufvertrag, der das Produkt (inkl. Beschreibung dessen Beschaffenheit und Qualität) beinhaltet regelt das doch ganz klar. Liegt eine Störung vor, muss kein Vertragspartner diese hin nehmen, weil der Lieferant an viele Kunden Fernabsatz betreibt. Soll ich meinen Kunden in Zukunft auch sagen "sorry...wir liefern nach Japan, nach China, nach USA...an sooo viele verschiedene Kunden (deswegen sind wir Marktführer), da hätten sie wissen müssen, dass es zu Problemen kommen kann". Und als Antwort bekomm ich dann (zumindest aus Deutschland  ) "klar, ok...kein Problem. Sorry, dass wir was gesagt haben. Wir schmeißen die Ware weg und bestellen einfach nochmal neue bei Euch. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und die ist dann i.O."
Ich weiß, sehr überzogen, aber ich will's einfach nur mal verdeutlichen.


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Du meinst z.B. 2 von den 8 Gründen (Canyon ist Technologieführer und Profiausrüster) sind nur Marketing-Gag und ich muss davon aus gehen, dass ich defekte Teile bekomme und mich damit dann auch zufrieden geben? Ist sehr interessant.



Wie kommst Du darauf? Ich habe übrigens nichts von "Marketing-Gags" geschrieben. Ein "Marketing-Gag" ist etwas anderes.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> ... Ich muss NICHT in Kauf nehmen, dass ich Ware nicht wie beschrieben bekomme!
> Ein Kaufvertrag, der das Produkt (inkl. Beschreibung dessen Beschaffenheit und Qualität) beinhaltet regelt das doch ganz klar. ...



Stimmt, im Prinzip. Hier hat auch niemand etwas anderes behauptet.

Aber: Wenn ein Ersatz für Deine Bremse nicht mehr verfügbar ist und diese auch nicht repariert werden kann (Weiß ich nicht, so klingt es hier jedoch), dann musst Du hinnehmen, dass Du kostenlos nur eine vergleichbare Bremse erhälst oder Du einigst Dich anderweitig mit Canyon - wie das von Canyon offenbar auch angeboten wird - , z.B. die Alternative Saint plus Aufpreis wegen objektiver Verbesserung (wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass dies der Fall ist; wenn nicht, dann müsstest Du den Aufpreis nicht zahlen). 

An dieser Stelle ist die Sach- und Rechtslage im Übrigen nicht mehr so klar. Denn darüber, was eine vergleichbare Bremse ist, da können die Ansichten auseinandergehen. Am besten fährt man hier, wenn man sich einigt - bis dahin gibt es aggressive und weniger aggressive Verhandlungsstrategien.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> ... zumindest aus Deutschland ...



Dieses "Deutschen-Bashing" finde ich, ist nicht persönlich gemeint, völlig dämliche Effekthascherei, die hier, wie auch sonst meistens, völlig an der Sache vorbeigeht.

Dasselbe gilt für Deine diversen Vergleiche. Wie Du selbst zuletzt richtig feststellst, sind diese sehr überzogen und daher nicht sachdienlich.

Mängel können und werden bei dem hier in Rede stehenden Produkt immer auftreten. Denn diese sind nur mit unwirtschaftlichem Aufwand restlos abzustellen.

Klar sollte auch sein, dass nahezu jeder Hersteller/Verkäufer teilweise Produkte trotz bekannter Mängel ausliefert und bewusst das Risiko eines After-Sales-Problems eingeht. Dann muss er und wird sich ggf. später hierum kümmern müssen.

So ist dann nun mal. Das hat jedoch nichts mit der vermeintlichen Service-Wüste zu tun, sondern mit reinen Wirtschaftlichkeitserwägungen. Von denen im Übrigen auch Du profitierst. Versuch mal eine Gewährleistungsforderung gegen ein insolventes Unternehmen durchzusetzen.


----------



## Micki (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es übrigens nicht verwerflich, wenn man sich als Deutscher wie ein Deutscher benimmt. Holländer dürfen sich auch gerne wie Holländer und Österreicher wie Österreicher benehmen.

Scheiß Wetter, nicht war? Biken würde jetzt viel mehr Spaß machen...


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß, was ein Marketing-Gag ist. Das war Ironie.

es geht hier, wenn wir von Gleichwertigkeit reden, nicht um subjektiv empfundenes Bremsverhalten, sondern um a) Einsatzmäßigkeit und b) Wert. So gesehen, ist das rechtlich sogar sehr klar.

Und das kann nicht mein Problem sein, wenn Canyon hier nichts anbieten will, außer etwas, auf dass ich noch drauf zahlen soll. Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen und habe Canyon auch geschrieben, dass sie mir Vorschläge machen sollen, welche Bremse sie mir im Tausch und zeitnah zur Verfügung stellen können. Darauf habe ich jedoch keine Antwort erhalten.

Sachdienlich...hört sich an wie bei Aktenzeichen XY. Ich bin nun mal emotionsvoll und nicht tot  man darf halt auch net immer alles tot ernst nehmen!
Gewisse Übertreibungen dienen einfach nur der Veranschaulichung. Auch das hast Du überall in der Welt. 

Wieso ist denn ein Mangel am MTB nur mit unwirtschaftlichem Aufwand restlos abzustellen? Das verstehe ich nicht. Sorry.
Mit meinen Rädern vorher war ich stets zufrieden.
Hört sich für mich so an, als ob Du ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hast und schon resigniert hast. Was mir, wenn es so ist, leid für Dich tut. *keine Ironie*

Und was hat hier Insolvenz zu tun? Jetzt hinken aber Deine Vergleiche.

Ich sagte vorher schon: ich verstehe, dass Canyon hier den Aufwand so gering wie möglich halten will, um seine Niedrigpreispolitk weiter fahren zu können.
Ich vertrete aber nach wie vor die Meinung, dass das eine Canyon-interne Geschichte sein muss und nicht auf dem Rücken der Käufer ausgetragen werden darf.

Anderseits stimmts schon: Was kümmert Canyon der einzelne Käufer, der sich aufregt. Schlimmsten Falls verkaufen sie in Zukunft halt ein paar Räder weniger. Wen juckts. Aber traurig. Mich ärgert, dass mein "Schnäppchen" so gesehen schon garkeins mehr ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens nicht verwerflich, wenn man sich als Deutscher wie ein Deutscher benimmt. Holländer dürfen sich auch gerne wie Holländer und Österreicher wie Österreicher benehmen.
> 
> Scheiß Wetter, nicht war? Biken würde jetzt viel mehr Spaß machen...


 
  @Micki: Du hast vollkommen recht!!!!


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2013)

Dein unmut ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Du willst das wofür du gezahlt hast, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich versteh nicht wie man das nicht verstehn kann


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

@trailterror: Danke schön! Toshi181 hat es schon richtig gesagt: manche denken hier, man will Ihnen die Butter vom Brot stehlen, dabei war es nie als Angriff gegen irgendeinen User gedacht.


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Und das kann nicht mein Problem sein, wenn Canyon hier nichts anbieten will, außer etwas, auf dass ich noch drauf zahlen soll. Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen und habe Canyon auch geschrieben, dass sie mir Vorschläge machen sollen, welche Bremse sie mir im Tausch und zeitnah zur Verfügung stellen können.



Anrufen und aushandeln. Dann haste in der Regel auch eine schnelle Lösung. Wenn Du unbedingt etwas schriftliches willst, dann wirst Du immer länger warten müssen und nimmst ein "hin-und-her-Geschreibe" in Kauf.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> Gewisse Übertreibungen dienen einfach nur der Veranschaulichung.



Nee. Übertreibungen zielen darauf ab, Effekte zu erzeugen, die ohne Übertreibung nicht eintreten würden.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn ein Mangel am MTB nur mit unwirtschaftlichem Aufwand restlos abzustellen? Das verstehe ich nicht. Sorry.



Vielleicht habe ich mich hier nicht klar und deutlich genug ausgedrückt. Die Aussage "Mängel können und werden bei dem hier in Rede stehenden Produkt immer auftreten." bezieht sich auf die Gesamtheit der ausgelieferten Produkte.

Das heißt, dass man selbst beim besten Hersteller der Welt mal "ins Klo greifen" kann (sog. "Montagsmodell").

Die Chance, ein solches Modell zu erwischen, steigt natürlich, wenn man von der "Resterampe" kauft.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich so an, als ob Du ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hast und schon resigniert hast.



Meine Aussagen gründen auf meiner beruflichen Erfahrung, denn ich verdiene mein Geld u.a. damit Gewährleistungsansprüche durchzusetzen oder abzuwehren, wenn auch bei viel komplexeren Produkten als Fahrrädern.

Klar habe ich schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Versendern gemacht, aber das ist nicht der Grund, warum ich das hier aufschreibe. Wenn es für Dich bedeutet zu "resignieren", wenn man nicht kämpft, weil das kämpfen (wirtschaftlich) nicht lohnt (Edit: d.h. Aufwand und Nutzen stehen außer Verhältnis und man verliert selbst bei vollständigem Obsiegen am Ende mehr als man gewinnt, "zahlt drauf"), dann "resigniere" ich regelmäßig.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> Und was hat hier Insolvenz zu tun? Jetzt hinken aber Deine Vergleiche.



Das ist kein Vergleich, aber vergiss es. Ist nicht so wichtig.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> Ich sagte vorher schon: ich verstehe, dass Canyon hier den Aufwand so gering wie möglich halten will, um seine Niedrigpreispolitk weiter fahren zu können. Ich vertrete aber nach wie vor die Meinung, dass das eine Canyon-interne Geschichte sein muss und nicht auf dem Rücken der Käufer ausgetragen werden darf.



Eine kostenbewusste Handhabung von After-Sales-Problemen wird immer auf dem Rücken der Kunden ausgetragen.

Klarstellend möchte ich abschließend hinzufügen, dass ich nicht behaupte, dass die kostenbewusste Handhabung von After-Sales-Problemen rechtlich stets einwandfrei ist; ebenso wenig behaupte ich, dass der Kunde hier alle Probleme hinzunehmen hat.

Es ist aber stets empfehlenswert sich zur Überwindung von Streitigkeiten in die Lage des Gegenübers zu versetzen und sich dessen Probleme bewusst zu machen. Mitunter findet man so einen Ausweg und eine für beide Seiten akzeptable Lösung. Reden hilft hier übrigens meist mehr als schreiben.



Mikefuture schrieb:


> ... es geht hier, wenn wir von Gleichwertigkeit reden, nicht um subjektiv empfundenes Bremsverhalten, sondern um a) Einsatzmäßigkeit und b) Wert. So gesehen, ist das rechtlich sogar sehr klar.



Wenn die Sache rechtlich so klar ist, was ich bezweifle, dann such Dir einen Anwalt, der die Sache auf RVG-Basis übernimmt, und zwing Canyon in die Knie. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

@Mikefuture MÖCHTE DOCH NUR EINE FUNKTIONIERENDE BREMSE AUF GEWÄHRLEISTUNG WEIL CANYON EINE DEFEKTE VERBAUT HAT!!!
Wenn Canyon keinen Ersatz liefern kann und nur eine höherwertige hat, sollten die diese zu Verfügung stellen, statt noch Geld dafür zu verlangen.

Er will doch keine goldene Kundenkarte!
Meine Fresse, das ist echt nicht mehr auszuhalten hier.
Egal was man kritisiert, es geht nicht ohne einen massiven Shitstorm loszutreten. Ist doch nicht normal!


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens nicht verwerflich, wenn man sich als Deutscher wie ein Deutscher benimmt. ....



Wie benimmt sich denn ein Deutscher? [NB: Das ist eine rhetorische Frage!]

Ich mein abgesehen davon, dass er Deutsch spricht, stets in bayrischen Klamotten inklusive Lederhose herumläuft und - im Urlaub - morgens früh um 6 Uhr am Hotelpool mit Handtüchern Liegen "reserviert".


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

@T N T: Du weiÃt ganz genau was ich meinte: immer schÃ¶n nicken, sich an alles gewÃ¶hnen, nur nicht aufschreien.  Vergessen wir das wieder, hat hier ja eigentlich wirklich nichts zu suchen.

SchÃ¶n fÃ¼r Dich, dass Du so einen tollen Job hast  FÃ¼r mich ist es aber nicht unwirtschaftlich um mein Recht auf eine Bremse zu kÃ¤mpfen, die auch funktioniert, zumal es sich ohne ******* fÃ¤hrt!
Aber das verstehst Du vielleicht nicht, weil Du ja zu wichtig und intelligent bist. Unwirtschaftlich wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich (ACHTUNG VORSCHLAG CANYON!!!): 

Ich nehme den 100â¬ Einkaufsgutschein an und behalte eine kaputte Bremse, da ich mir
1.) bei Canyon keine neue Bremse fÃ¼r 100â¬ kaufen kann
2.) ich mir nirgends eine neue Bremse fÃ¼r 100â¬ kaufen kann
3.) ich mir nicht irgendeinen Merchandising Schrott fÃ¼r 100â¬ kaufen mÃ¶chte und sonst dort nichts brauche.

Klar, reden hilft voll viel. Danach weiÃ wieder keiner von irgendwas. Genug Erfahrungen dazu gab es hier ja auch schon.

Lass uns bitte noch mehr an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben und erleuchte uns!


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> [MENTION=126459]Wenn Canyon keinen Ersatz liefern kann und nur eine höherwertige hat, sollten die diese zu Verfügung stellen, statt noch Geld dafür zu verlangen.



Vielleicht sollte Canyon das tatsächlich. Aus Kundensicht wäre das sicherlich wünschenswert. Canyon muss es aber nicht und verhält sich entsprechend. Das ist zwar nicht sehr kulant, aber das "gute Recht" von Canyon.

Ich kann verstehen, wenn man meint, sich darüber aufregen zu müssen.

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass dies keine rechtliche Frage ist.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

@_Toshi181_: lass gut sein. Bringt nichts. 

Ich würde das jetzt gerne auf sich beruhen lassen. Wenn ich Glück habe, meldet sich Canyon doch noch und macht mir einen akzeptablen Gegenvorschlag. Ansonsten schicke ich die Code einfach via meinem Bikeladen um die Ecke zu SRAM.
Der hat mir zumindest gerade Hoffnung gemacht, dass ich von dort eine neue Bremse ohne große Zickereien zurück bekomme. Wir werden sehen.

Schönen Tag  Bin dann mal vorübergehend off


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Ansonsten schicke ich die Code einfach via meinem Bikeladen um die Ecke zu SRAM.
> Der hat mir zumindest gerade Hoffnung gemacht, dass ich von dort eine neue Bremse ohne große Zickereien zurück bekomme. Wir werden sehen.
> 
> Schönen Tag  Bin dann mal vorübergehend off


 

Warum hast Du dies denn nicht gleich gemacht und gezetert wie ein wütendes Waschweib? 

Darfst Du zu Hause deinem Unmut keine Luft machen oder nimmt Dich da niemand ernst?

Genauso wie beim ursprünglichen TE, kann ich dein Anliegen sachlich völlig verstehen und nachvollziehen. Nur gibt es einen konstruktiven Mittelweg zwischen "Alles hinnehmen" und sich permanent einnässen.

Im Grunde möchtest Du etwas von Canyon, auch wenn Du zu Recht (im juristischen wie moralischem Sinne) die Erfüllungsinititiave bei Canyon siehst. In diesem Falle ist es aber alles andere als konstruktiv sich stampfend hinzustellen wie ein unerzogenes Kind, dass sein Ritalin nicht genommen hat.

Noch ein Tipp:

Wenn Du schießen musst, stell sicher, dass der Gewehrlauf in die richtige Richtung zielt und Du keine Platzpatronen geladen hast.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Warum hast Du dies denn nicht gleich gemacht und gezetert wie ein wütendes Waschweib?
> 
> Darfst Du zu Hause deinem Unmut keine Luft machen oder nimmt Dich da niemand ernst?
> 
> ...


 
Ach Gott, jetzt hast es mir aber gezeigt 

ich spar mir jetzt gegen Dich loszuziehen, weil ich weder Zeit dazu habe, noch weil das dienlich wäre und es hier sonst zu keinem Ende kommen würde. 
Klopf Dir schön brav auf die Schulter und lob Dich, dass Du so wortgewandt Deinen Mann gestanden hast


----------



## T_N_T (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Lass uns bitte noch mehr an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben und erleuchte uns!



Danke für die Blumen. Das geht runter wie Öl.

Ich denk drüber nach. Vielleicht später. Deine Probleme hast Du ja, Gott sei es gedankt, selbst im Griff.


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Ach Gott, jetzt hast es mir aber gezeigt
> 
> ich spar mir jetzt gegen Dich loszuziehen, weil ich weder Zeit dazu habe, noch weil das dienlich wäre und es hier sonst zu keinem Ende kommen würde.
> Klopf Dir schön brav auf die Schulter und lob Dich, dass Du so wortgewandt Deinen Mann gestanden hast


 
Oh mein Gott...ich beneide Canyon nicht um einige Kunden. 

Ich beneide allerdings den Servicemitarbeiter der mit mantrischer Gelassenheit Kunden wie Dich aushält.

Irgendwie freuts mich aber schon insgeheim, dass gerade so Kunden wie Du Ihre Probleme nicht gelöst bekommen und Canyon sich da nicht erweichen lässt.

Irgenwann ist es mit deiner Kundenmacht auch am Ende und man kann auf Dich wirklich verzichten.

Irgendwo bekommst Du dann auch dein nächstes Bike von einem Händler, der Dir dann bei deiner Art eins mit der Kettenpeitsche überzieht bevor er Dich brüllend aus seinem Laden jagt.

Beste Grüße trotzdem...


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

ICH beneide Canyon aber um seine Kunden!!!!!

lauter Waschweiber   ( @speichenquaeler O-ton) die den Hersteller selbst bei offensichtlichen Missständen verteidigen und den jenigen der sich beschwert gleich für verrückt erklären!
SOLCHE Kunden möchte ich als Produktmanger/Vertriebler auch haben! Ich sollte Versenderbikes anbieten...
   @speichenquaeler Beitrag #230  ist deplatziert.


----------



## martin2608 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hey Mike,

in der Sache sehe ich es wie du: ein neues Bike, auch wenn es ein Auslaufmodell ist, darf die von dir beschriebenen Mängel nicht aufweisen. Noch dazu, wenn ich schaue, was sich Canyon auf die Fahnen heftet.

Ich frage mich allerdings, ob du dir selbst was gutes tust, wenn du dich da so hineinsteigerst.
Auch wenn du jedem in diesem Fred jedes Detail erklärst und argumentierst, wird dein Bike oder irgendein Teil davon nicht besser.
Vergiss vorerst diesen Fred und nutze die Zeit zum biken oder laufen,... - bald ist es draußen kalt und finster - und schreib uns vielleicht noch mal kurz, was am Ende mit Canyon rausgekommen ist.

Martin


----------



## minor (17. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> do=list&action=hash&hash=230]#230[/URL]  ist deplatziert.




Der Beitrag aber auch!

Meine Güte, wann macht hier denn endlich mal ein Moderator dicht? Die gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen sind ja nicht mehr zu ertragen!


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2013)

@speichenquaeler


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. Oktober 2013)

Meine Güte, wann macht hier denn endlich mal ein Moderator dicht? Die gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen sind ja nicht mehr zu ertragen![/QUOTE]


Sag ich doch schon lange....

Gibts hier überhaupt noch Moderatoren oder Moderatorinnen...???

Obwohl der Unterhaltungswert dieses völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufenen 

Threads schon nicht ohne ist......


----------



## Micki (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich schau auch immer gerne vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (17. Oktober 2013)

hi

mich würde halt mal interessieren, warum Canyon keine vergleichbare Bremse ohne Aufpreis anbieten kann.

Hast du da  Gründe genannt bekomen?
Wie genau ist die Kommunikation hier abgelaufen?

Was ich auch incht verstehe, du hast statt einem 680er einen 640er Lenker bekommen, find ich nicht gut. Hast du das reklamiert? du meintest es war eindeutig ein 680er beschrieben - dann sollte es kein Problem sein da mit Canyon was auszumachen und sich zu einigen.

wären schön die komplette geschichte zu erfahren, nud nicht nur deine Seite


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

Ducken!!!! Der nächste Shitstorm naht!
;-)


----------



## LANDOs (17. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> *Irgendwo bekommst Du dann auch dein nächstes Bike von einem Händler, der Dir dann bei deiner Art eins mit der Kettenpeitsche überzieht bevor er Dich brüllend aus seinem Laden jagt.*
> 
> Beste Grüße trotzdem...



Naja, vielleicht hat er dies schon bei Canyon in Koblenz bekommen und dies mal komplett nach seinen Wünschen.


----------



## LANDOs (17. Oktober 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> *wären schön die komplette geschichte zu erfahren, nud nicht nur deine Seite*



*Genau, das ist der Punkt.
*
Die Canyon Leute lesen hier jeden Tag mit, aber keiner hat bisher hier ein sachliches Statement abgeben. Wenn man nichts zu befürchten hat, kann man hier ohne Probleme die Sicht von Canyon sachlich darlegen und argumentieren. 

Aber leider bisher Fehlanzeige und Canyon macht einen schlechten Eindruck.


Service eingestellt. Forumsbeiträge ähnlich Fehlanzeige...


Naja, ich werde immer wieder nur Canyon kaufen.


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Oktober 2013)

Für 100 kriegst du das Ding doch repariert. Und 100 Aufpreis und dafür die zur Zeit geilste 4 Kolben Bremse auf dem Markt klingt für mich nach einem fairen Deal. Aber lieber 20h im Forum aufregen, in der Zeit hätt ich schon 100 verdient.


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier wollens einige wohl einfach net raffen...das ist echt der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hier wollens einige wohl einfach net raffen...das ist echt der hammer


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hier wollens einige wohl einfach net raffen...das ist echt der hammer



Hier wollen einige wohl einfach keine andere Meinung aktzeptieren als ihre eigene. Das ist echt der Hammer 

Achja, habe dieses ganze Geheule nur überflogen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit echt zu schade.


----------



## psychorad!cal (17. Oktober 2013)

Die 3j.alte Code ist eh müll und du müsstest sie wenn sie auch anfänglich funktioniert eh nach kurzer Zeit Servicen und das kostet auch.....

Nimm die Saint und du hast ne top Bremse für einen guten Preis,was willst du mehr?Hör auf dich wie ein kleines Kind zu verhalten und mach den Deal.Willst du noch monate ohne Bike dein dasein fristen?Lieber quängeln als Biken,da sieht man wieder wie manche drauf sind.


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2013)

@Holgie

Keiner will dir deine meinung nehmen (jeder darf sich auch gern verarschen lassen) aber versteh doch endlich was der user beabsichtigt. Er klagt sein gutes recht ein, das zu bekommen was er bezahlt hat und will sich auf keinen "kuhhandel" einlassen.


----------



## Mikefuture (17. Oktober 2013)

Also auf persÃ¶nliches Getue geh ich nicht mehr ein. Das bringt nichts, auÃer dass es nie aufhÃ¶rt.

Ich habe lediglich Mailkontakt, damit ich alles dokumentieren kann.
Auf die Sache mit dem Lenker, ich hab es wiederholt angesprochen, ist man erst garnicht eingegangen und hat es Ã¼berlesen. Nachdem ich mir ja eh schon einen anderen gekauft habe, hab ich es dann fÃ¼r mich abgehakt.

Im letzten Kontakt hab ich Canyon darum gebeten (@Bommelmaster) mir alternative Bremsen vorzuschlagen, die zeitnah verfÃ¼gbar wÃ¤ren, eben damit ich nochmal in den Park kann. Seit 2 Tagen keine Antwort, ich warte bis Morgen und meld mich nochmal (hÃ¶flich!). 
Das ist das Problem am Service: man muss stÃ¤ndig selber nachhaken, was eben durchaus nervig sein kann.

Dass manche hier keine anderen Meinungen akzeptieren kÃ¶nnen ist nun mal so. Ich hab noch nicht mal eine schlechte von all den Hatern und DummschwÃ¤tzern...ihr tangiert mich nicht. Ich freu mich aber Ã¼ber die, die sachlich mit mir Ihre Meinung teilen, Erfahrungen schildern, Tipps geben, ganz egal wie sie ausfallen, solange sie davon Zeugen, dass sie nicht vor Hass und was weiÃ ich alles strotzen, nur weil sie daheim keine Liebe von Mama bekommen haben.

Den Tipp mit der Saint werde ich berÃ¼cksichtigen, wenn es wirklich noch lÃ¤nger dauern wÃ¼rde, nur um ein Ende zu finden. Der KlÃ¼gere gibt ja bekanntlich nach und Canyon ist das dann nicht.
 @dj_holgie: ich krieg ja keine 100â¬. Sonst wÃ¼rde ich die nehmen und reparieren lassen. Ich wÃ¼rde einen Canyon Gutschein bekommen. Da kann ich mir dann sonst was kaufen.

Danke an die wenigen, die mich verstehen. Auch an die, die versucht haben Ruhe rein zu bekommen und denen, die Kompromisse genannt haben. Euch hab ich gerne zugehÃ¶rt und geantwortet. 
FÃ¼r mich wars das dann. Ihr kÃ¶nnt ja warten, bis wieder jmd Probleme berichtet und dann Ã¼ber ihn herfallen, wie eine Meute hungriger WÃ¶lfe. Das macht euch zu besseren Menschen ))


----------



## DerMolch (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich schließe mich an...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hoffe aber das du uns trotzdem weiter auf dem laufenden hälst, weil canyon bisher immer gut da stand (unabhängig davon ob das schon öfters passiert ist oder das einmalig ist )

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Holgie
> 
> Keiner will dir deine meinung nehmen (jeder darf sich auch gern verarschen lassen) aber versteh doch endlich was der user beabsichtigt. Er klagt sein gutes recht ein, das zu bekommen was er bezahlt hat und will sich auf keinen "kuhhandel" einlassen.



OK,ok habe es falsch gelesen gehabt. Dachte es gibt 100â¬ bar fÃ¼r die Reparatur, was ich OK gefunden hÃ¤tte.

Verarschen lassen habe ich mich beim Service aber nie, nur man darf halt auch nicht nur sturr auf sein Recht beharren, das bringt nichts. Man muss auch fÃ¼r Kompromisse bereit sein oder eben dann konsequent sein und sich ein Anwalt nehmen.


Btw hast dir natÃ¼rlich auch ein heilen Zeitpunkt ausgesucht, jetzt wo die 2014er rausbringen kann ich mir schon vorstellen das alles lÃ¤nger dauert bei mail antworten. Das man immer Nachhaken muss stimmt aber trotzdem nicht: heute wurden meine xx trigger von der Reparatur zurÃ¼ck geschickt nach 1 1/2 Wochen Wartezeit, ohne irgendeine Nachfrage.Brauch halt nur bisschen Geduld, OK wenn ich nur ein bike hÃ¤tte und drauf warte wÃ¼rde ich wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig rumstressen.


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> nur man darf halt auch nicht nur sturr auf sein Recht beharren, das bringt nichts. ......Man muss auch für Kompromisse bereit sein....



Klar darf man in einem rechtsstaat auf sein recht beharren. Imho sollten es mehr bürger tun und sich nicht passiv/tatenlos und lautlos in die "opferrolle" hineindrängen lassen..die am langen hebel müssen einsehn, dass sie nicht in einem rechts/gesetzesfreien raum leben....wenn sie's tun dann gehörts halt sanktioniert....

Um wieder auf canyon zurückzukommen. Warum muss er in seinem fall kompromisse bereit sein? Das versteh ich einfacht net?


----------



## psychorad!cal (18. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Dass manche hier keine anderen Meinungen akzeptieren können ist nun mal so. Ich hab noch nicht mal eine schlechte von all den Hatern und Dummschwätzern...




Was wird das hier Hater vs Basher Schlammschlacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (18. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Um wieder auf canyon zurückzukommen. Warum muss er in seinem fall kompromisse bereit sein? Das versteh ich einfacht net?



das kann man so und so sehen.

ich finde es immer eine nicht sehr schöne eigenschaft, wenn kunden meinen, sie sind der könig, nur weil sie Kunde sind. Es ist ja nicht so, dass nur der Kunde Mensch ist, und das Geschäft böser Roboter, sondern da sitzen auch Menschen.

Wenn man sich jetzt mal anschaut, es wurde ein Bike von 3300 für 1900 vekrauft. Das Bike steht seit 4 Jahren irgendwo rum. Jetzt sind 2 kleinigkeiten nicht ganz ok, und es gibt ein Problem mit den Bremsen. Ich mein wo ist der Punkt, sich online auszulassen, weil eine Dämpferpumpe fehlt, die er SOWIESO nachbekommen hat. Ich mein das ist doch keine Erwähnung wert, sich darüber aufzuregen. Der Lenker ist 640 statt 680. Das Rad steht wie gesagt seit 4 Jahren irgendwo rum, und wurde in der zwischenzeit wohl nicht regelmäßig kontrolliert, ob auch alles passt. Es sind doch überall nur Menschen, und der Mensch der das Bike damals gespect hat und zusammengebaut hat, hat mit dem, der das heute verpackt/verkauft hat, wohl nicht viel gemeinsam. Jetzt ist es halt echt die Frage, muss ich hier so ein Fass aufmachen, wenn ich den Lenker eh tauschen wollte, und den Leuten bei Canyon das Leben schwer machen. es ist ein Mensch auf der andren Seite am Telefon, der hier nicht immer nur seine Arbeit macht, sondern dann mit einigen kollegen kontakt auf nehmen muss, die auch etwas zu tun haben, der vielleicht auch irgendwann in mittag gehen will und sich nicht nen halben Tag um nen Lenker kümmern will, den der kunde, wäre er in 680mm geliefert worden, eh nicht fahren will.

das mit den bremsen ist natürlich nicht schön, aber das letzte wort its hier glaub ich noch nicht gesprochen. vllt weiß der/die am Telefon auch nicht genau, welche Bremse sie jetzt statt der Code hergeben darf, vllt hat er/sie gedacht die Saint wäre richtiger für dich, vllt gibt es auch momentan einfach keine Bremsen mit vergleichbarem einkaufspreis, die sie dir schicken können.

das einzige was hier problematisch ist, dass 1 werkzeug fehlt, das er eh bekommen hat, dass ein lenker um 4 cm kürzer ist(das sind details die in der beschreibung einfach auch mal fehlerhaft sein können, der jenige der die beschreibung gemacht hat, kann auch mal nen fehler machen)

und dass bei den Bremsen das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen wurde!

also mal ruhig würd ich sagen, und etwas abwarten, und wenn dich kontakt über internet zu langsam geht - es gibt sicher noch örtliche Händler die isch über Kundschaft freuen!

achja: aus eigener Erfahrung, mit einem österreichsichen Shop hatte ich das Problem, dass eine IS2000 aufnahme nicht richtig angeschweißt wurde(scheibe hat in der Bremse geschliffen). am telefon hat man mir mehrmals bestätigt, das sei normal so. ich meinte dann, es tut mir leid, ich kann den rahmen aber nicht fahren - was soll ich tun? dann wurde mir aufgelegt! ich mein das ist ne andre größen ordnung, oder?


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2013)

klar kann jedem mal ein fehler unterlaufen, ist menschlich, verständlich und nachvollziehbar.

die frage ist halt wie im nachhinein damit umgegangen wird. der fehler liegt bei canyon, so haben sie das fehlverhalten auszubügeln, im zweifelsfall auf ihre kosten.
die reduzierung des bikes entschuldigt auch die mängel nicht.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Oktober 2013)

ja, und das ist halt genau der punkt, canyon muss das fehlverhalten ausbügeln, sie sind auch der böse große konzern, und das recht des kunden ist das wichtigste auf der welt.

wir wissen hier immer noch nicht was die gründe sind, warum die bremse nicht ohne aufpreis getauscht werden können. und ich mein zur not muss man halt mal in den sauren apfel beißen und auch selber auf kompromisse sich einigen können - auf der andren seite sind auch nur menschen, und canyon hat bei dem bike sicherlich eh schon verlust gemacht, und der kunde erwartet, dass trotzdem alles getan wird, um auch jede kleinigkeit zur vollsten zufriedenheit auszuführen. irgendwann muss man die kirche auch im dorf lassen.

edit: versteh mich nicht falsch, du sollst die sachen auch reklamieren! es ist nicht ok ein komplett bike zu kaufen nud die bremsen gehen nicht. was ich nur meine, bleib höflich, und sei ein konstruktiver gesprächspartner. ich denke das wird auf der anderen seite der leitung auch der fall sein. und wenn halt grad nur die saint lösung für 100 euro mehr verfügbar ist, lass dich drauf ein, hol dir für 130 euro nen satz slx bremsen bei rose-versand und verkauf die saint in neuzustand für 280 euro.

dann hast du im endeffekt sogar weniger bezahlt, und bessere bremsen als die code.
natürlich wurde das jetzt "auf dem rücken des kunden ausgetragen" - mein gott - es gibt auf der welt wichtigeres als die gefühle des einzelnen - shit happens und solange dir keine auflegt am telefon, solltest du auch hierund da etwas entgegenkommen zeigen


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Klar darf man in einem rechtsstaat auf sein recht beharren.



Klar kann man das. Aber man sieht ja was bei rauskommt, nämlich gar nichts. Wie bereits gesagt dann brauch man einen Anwalt. Jeder denkende Mensch würde halt eher ein Kompromiss eingehen als sich ein Anwalt zu nehmen. Das leben besteht halt mal aus Kompromissen.

Das bezieht ich jetzt auf den konkreten Fall hier. Wenn beispielsweise ein Rahmen bricht gibts natürlich keine Diskussion. Aber was bommelmaster geschrieben hat ist richtig. Man muss sich auch mal in die Gegenseite reinverstzen. Das Bike war alt und reduziert, jetzt gibts halt 3-4 kleiner Probleme, wo man sich ja versucht zu einigen. Da müssen sich aber beide seiten bewegen.


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2013)

ich denke wir finden keinen gemeinsamen nenner mehr...

ich glaube einfach, dass ein neuwertiges produkt keine mängel aufweisen sollte!

wenn dann der hersteller ihm infolgedessen einen "kuhhandel" anbietet kann der käufer diesen akzeptieren, klar. das steht ihm frei zu.
er muss aber nicht und das ist nunmal sein gutes recht! 
demnach sollte er auch hier nicht von irgendjemanden von der seite angemacht werden.....


----------



## Micha382 (18. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich denke wir finden keinen gemeinsamen nenner mehr...
> 
> ich glaube einfach, dass ein neuwertiges produkt keine mängel aufweisen sollte!
> 
> ...



Ja und wenn der Händler einem anbietet dass er den Kaufpreis erstattet  und man dies ablehnt weil man den Händler praktisch "zwingen" will ein  Produkt ohne Fehler zu liefern, aber dieser sagt dass er die Ansprüche  des Kunden nicht gerecht werden kann, so darf ich mich hinterher aber  auch nicht beschweren wenn dem nicht so ist...


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2013)

Welchen kaufpreis? Der bremse oder des kompletten rades?

Was meinst du mit erstattet? Geld zurück oder gutschrift?

Was heisst zwingen will?

Oder lediglich als erinnerung an die eigens verfasste sachlage des verkaufswerbetextes und die eigentliche pflicht sich an das zu halten was man verspricht....


----------



## Micha382 (18. Oktober 2013)

Der TE hatte das Angebot von Canyon den Kaufpreis des Rades zurück zu bekommen. Da er aber Canyon nicht so einfach aus der Sache kommen lassen wollte, hat er das verweigert und besteht darauf dass er ein Rad ohne Mängel bekommt - und spätestens ab dem Punkt kann ich es nicht mehr verstehen, bzw. darf er sich nicht beschweren wenns nicht hinhaut...


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dem so war (hab ich net mitbekommen) dass der hersteller das gesamte geld rücküberweist (keine gutschrift) so wäre das effektiv ein relativ faires angebot gewesen, find ich auch!

Dennoch bleibt das ärgernis für den käufer, der womöglich ne zeit aufs rad gewartet hat, voller vorfreude war, und letzten endes wieder ohne rad da steht, um im anschluss womöglich ne neue ärgerliche wartezeit in kauf nehmen zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich glaube einfach, dass ein neuwertiges produkt keine mängel aufweisen sollte!


schön. allerdings gibt es soweit ich weiß gesetzestexte, die davon ausgehen, dass nicht jedes neue produkt mängelfrei ist und das weitere vorgehen entsprechend regeln.


----------



## Micki (18. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibt das ärgernis für den käufer, der womöglich ne zeit aufs rad gewartet hat, voller vorfreude war, und letzten endes wieder ohne rad da steht, um im anschluss womöglich ne neue ärgerliche wartezeit in kauf nehmen zu müssen



Dieser Umstand lässt sich leider nicht mehr rückgängig machen und muss zwangsläufig so akzeptiert werden. Tragt es mit Fassung.


----------



## Mikefuture (18. Oktober 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ja und wenn der Händler einem anbietet dass er den Kaufpreis erstattet  und man dies ablehnt weil man den Händler praktisch "zwingen" will ein  Produkt ohne Fehler zu liefern, aber dieser sagt dass er die Ansprüche  des Kunden nicht gerecht werden kann, so darf ich mich hinterher aber  auch nicht beschweren wenn dem nicht so ist...


 

ACHTUNG!!!
verwechselt mich nicht mit dem TE!!!

mir wurde nie angeboten, dass ich den Kaufpreis erstattet bekomme und das Rad zurück schicken könnte. Das sind 2 total verschiedene Fälle

Wollte mich ja nimmer einmischen, aber ich seh, es gibt ein großes Mißverständnis.

Mir wurde eine alternative Bremse angeboten - unter der Voraussetzung ich müsste noch was drauf zahlen. Darauf wollte ich mich nicht einlassen - auch wenn das manche nicht verstehen, weil ich dafür ja eine Saint bekommen hätte. Will ich nicht. ich will das Rad, was ich gekauft habe, mit funktionierenden Komponenten, zu dem Preis der ausgeschrieben und von mir bezahlt war. Punkt. Nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## Mikefuture (18. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> schön. allerdings gibt es soweit ich weiß gesetzestexte, die davon ausgehen, dass nicht jedes neue produkt mängelfrei ist und das weitere vorgehen entsprechend regeln.


 

Das ist falsch. Im BGB steht, dass ein Käufer davon ausgehen kann, dass ein neues Produkt FREI VON MÄNGELN ist. Ist es das nicht, hat er das Recht auf 
-Nachbesserung
-Tausch
-Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag

Ich möchte Nachbesserung, oder Tausch des defekten Komponenten und nicht noch mal extra was dafür zahlen.


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Im BGB steht, dass ein Käufer davon ausgehen kann, dass ein neues Produkt FREI VON MÄNGELN ist. Ist es das nicht, hat er das Recht auf
> -Nachbesserung
> -Tausch
> -Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag


du hast dich bei deinem ersten satz vertan. dort muss "richtig" stehen, nicht "falsch".

du bist nicht der TE.


----------



## Mikefuture (18. Oktober 2013)

Freunde, ehrlich....schließen wir das Thema bitte...ich will  nicht mit jemanden streiten (war nie meine Absicht), noch dass ihr untereinander streitet. Das lohnt sich doch überhaupt nicht.

Ich warte mal ab, wie Canyon sich abschließend zu dem Fall noch äußern wird. 

Kanns Euch dann ja wissen lassen, was dabei rum gekommen ist. Aber kann ja noch was dauern.

Lasst uns das Wochenende und die Sonne genießen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (18. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> du hast dich bei deinem ersten satz vertan. dort muss "richtig" stehen, nicht "falsch".
> 
> du bist nicht der TE.


 
Sorry...hast recht!


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Meine Kommentare, nachdem ich 80% gelesen habe:

> Der Hersteller wirbt wörtlich mit den "Besten Bikes der Welt"
> Grundsätzlich darf man fehlerfreie Produkte erwarten, sollte aber nicht zu pingelig sein (was der TE mE auch nicht ist).
> Nicht hinnehmbar ist dieser Fall aufgrund der Anzahl/Häufung der Fehler.
> Jede berechtigte Reklamation ist eine Chance für den Hersteller, im After Sales etwas richtig zu machen -> nichts schafft mehr Kundenbindung als eine gut gehandelte Reklamation.
> Bei einer Häufung von Fehlern an einem Produkt, sollte nach Wegen gesucht werden, wie dies kfr. in einem Nachbesserungsversuch abgestellt wird.
> Nicht akzeptabel sind wiederholt gebrochene Zusagen und Rückrufankündigungen, die nie eingehalten werden.
> Die ANrechnung für überteuerte XT-Pedale auf die Gutschrift ist frech.
> Ich finde den TE in seiner Darstellung nicht tendenziös, da er nach wie vor die Konstruktion des Bikes lobt. Dass er zunehmend dünnhäutig ist, verstehe ich.
> Die 50 Anrufe sind nicht ihm vorzuwerfen, sondern der Tatsache geschuldet, dass der Hersteller nicht in der Lage zu sein scheint, Abhilfe zu schaffen.
> Es scheint dort ein im guten Falle ein kollektives Resignieren angesichts der Vielzahl der abzuwickelnden Fälle zu geben oder im schlechten Falle eine Egal-Mentalität.
> Es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, warum ein Versender-Kunde über umfassendes Schrauber-Know-How und eine komplett eingerichtete und in Anbetracht der sich ständig ändernden Normen permanent zu aktualisierende vWerkstatt verfügen sollte. Oder steht das in AGB des Herstellers, dass die Bikes irgendwie zusammengefrickelt geliefert werden und dann erstmal die große Schrauberei und Entlüfterei losgehen muss?
> Das Wandlungsangebot des Herstellers ist konsequent - in der Art und Weise wie es dem Vernehmen nach unterbreitet wurde, aber eine Unverschämtheit.
> Das mindeste was hier von Anfang an angebracht gewesen wäre, wäre ein aufrichtiges Bedauern und die Zuordnung eines persönlichen Ansprechpartners, der den Prozess von vorne bis hinten verantwortet.
> Die Geschäftsmodelle Händler und Versender haben beide ihre Berechtigung. Ich bin der Meinung, beide Gruppen sind in sich nicht homogen. Es gibt also in beiden gute und schlechte (ein Kollege bekommt  immer wieder beim gleichen Händler im Laden vorrätige Specialized- oder Trek-Räder aktiv verkauft, die 2 Nummern zu groß oder klein sind - der Spacer Turm gleichts ja aus...).
> Es ist nicht ok, wenn bei einzelnen Modellen systematisch Kunden mit Lieferzeiten geködert werden, die dann um Monate überschritten werde (zB Strive vor 1 oder 2 Jahren). Insofern schützt der Kauf beim Händler nicht immer vor Ärger.
> Ich habe bei allen Versendern Rädern gekauft. Zuerst bei Canyon. Da gab es eine kleine Reklamation. Nachdem ich ca 80 mal vergeblich versucht habe, zur Hotline durchzudringen (zu allen Tages- und Nachtzeiten; tlw. 1h Warteschleife -> der Typ mit der Raucherstimme - ihr wisst schon), habe ich mit diesem Unternehmen abgeschlossen. Bin nun zufriedener Rose und Radon-Kunde.
> Die Posts von Simon finde ich sehr sachlich und gut.
> Ach so: Wäre es nicht günstiger, 2 MA in der Qualikontrolle mehr einzustellen und dafür p.a. 300.000 weniger Rekla- und Nachhak-Anrufe im Call Center wuppen und den Markenschaden nicht hinnehmen zu müssen? Frag mich, was betriebswirtschaftlich mehr Sinn macht...

Alles meine subjektive Meinung.

So das reicht nun aber. Soviel Zeit hatte ich auch nur, weil ich hier gerade mit genähtem Meniskus liege (für den Rest meines Lebens geht wohl nur noch S1).


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2013)

Es ist einfach unverschämt zu behaupten, nur weil man ein Rad anstelle von 3000 für 1900 bekommen hat, keine Rechte mehr zu haben etwas zu reklamieren das offensichtlich kaputt ist. Ich kann den TE verstehen.

Ich war vor einiger Zeit mit einem Mädel Vorort bei Canyon um ein bestelltes Bike abzuholen. Die Leitungen waren so lang daß man damit hätte Kühe einfangen können. So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Die Sattelstange war verkehrt herum montiert und der Sattel konnte natürlich nicht weit genug gekippt werden. Der Dämpfer war kaputt, das CTD hat nicht funktioniert. Wir haben freundlich darum gebeten diese Kleinigkeiten doch bitte zu beheben. Das war aber nicht möglich weil Samstag Mittags die Werkstatt bereits zu hat. (das ist auch ok und nachvollziehbar). Dennoch waren wir frustriert daß ein Mechaniker, der wahrscheinlich schon tausende von Bikes aufgebaut hat, so blöd ist so etwas zusammenzuschrauben und so etwas mit Qualitätskontrolle überhaupt in den Verkauf geht.

Wir sprechen mit Sicherheit nicht von einem Einzelfall sondern mit häufiger auftretenden Qualitätsproblemen bei den Herstellern im Allgemeinen !


----------



## psychorad!cal (18. Oktober 2013)




----------



## LANDOs (18. Oktober 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Der TE hatte das Angebot von Canyon den Kaufpreis des Rades zurück zu bekommen. Da er aber Canyon nicht so einfach aus der Sache kommen lassen wollte, hat er das verweigert und besteht darauf dass er ein Rad ohne Mängel bekommt - und spätestens ab dem Punkt kann ich es nicht mehr verstehen, bzw. darf er sich nicht beschweren wenns nicht hinhaut...




100% Korrekt


----------



## johnny blaze (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Hunger- ich gehe in ein Restaurant, das viele gute Kritiken bekommen hat und ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat.
Ich bestelle ein Steak medium.
Nach kurzer Zeit kommt das Steak. Total roh. ich gebe es leicht angesäuert zurück. Mein Hunger wird größer...
Nach langer Wartezeit und mehrmaligen Nachfragen kommt dann das Steak wieder. Diesmal total durch..ne Schuhsohle. Ich lass es wieder zurück gehen. 
Mein Hunger ist kaum noch auszuhalten...
Nach noch viel längerer Wartezeit, weil das Personal noch Pause macht, kommt es wieder- diesmal versalzen ohne Ende. 
Ich beschwere mich wieder. Der Koch sagt mir, dass er es leider nicht hinbekommt. 

Was würde ich nun tun? Immer wieder zurück gehen lassen, vor Hunger fast umkippen?
Oder einfach das Lokal verlassen, zur Konkurrenz gehen und ne negative Bewertung im internet hinterlassen?

Ich wäre für letzteres. Auch wenn ich denke, dass das Restaurant schuld ist. Aber ich habe nun mal Hunger und will essen! Das Restaurant hat mind. 1 Kunden weniger...
Viele andere hier raten allerdings dazu, weiter auf sein Recht zu pochen und so lange zu warten bis das Steak endlich perfekt aus der Küche kommt. Weil man schließlich ein Recht darauf hat. Dass es in der Zwischenzeit ncihts zu Essen gibt, muss man dann halt in Kauf nehmen. Es geht ja schließlich ums Prinzip!!!


kurz und knapp: das Fahrrad ist nur ein Werkzeug, um Spaß zu haben und unser hobby ausführen zu können!
Warum sollte ich mir aus Prinzipienreiterei dieses Hobby verhindern lassen?


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Oktober 2013)

der vergleich wäre wohl eher richtig, wenn das steak top ist, nur die dekorationskräuter etwas verwelkt sind oder nicht die sind, die auf der karte beschrieben wurden, und du bei "beschwerde" die kräuter wären nicht die, die in der Karte stehen und du ein dessert als Wiedergutmachung bekommst

sorry... aber...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Bommel und Co: Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr mal in der gleichen Situation seid und am besten noch den ganzen Sommer das Rad nicht nutzen könnt, weil vielleicht die Gabel eingeschickt seit 2 Wochen beim Hersteller verfault. Mal sehen, ob Ihr dann auch noch so locker durch die Hose atmet.

Es läßt sich immer leicht reden, wenn man nicht betroffen ist...


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Oktober 2013)

sowas habe ich leider schon sehr oft erlebt, wie oben beschrieben, mir wurde ein Rahmen verkauft, bei dem ich keine Bremse montieren konnte und bei dem "Händler" wurde mir dann am Telefon aufgelegt, als ich mit Nachdruck um eine Lösung "gebeten" habe.

Der Punkt ist ja dass Canyon sich hier nicht so verhält. Ich glaube dass die Firma insg sehr kulant ist, was man so hört. man bekommt auch Werkstatt kosten ersetzt wenn man irgendewlche bremsen bei einem Händler auf eigene Faust reparieren lässt - ich mein wo bekommst du sowas sonst?

Leider ist es realität, dass von 1000 ausgelieferten Feergabeln sicher eine gute Handvoll oder mehr nicht funktioniert. Wer hier schuld ist, ist schwer zu sagen - wirklich böse gemeint hats sicher auch keiner. Diese Tatsache muss man halt irgendwann akzeptieren wenn man ein Bike kauft - so blöd wies ist. Habe schonmal geschrieben, dass es schwer ist, wenn man 1 Woche vor dem Urlaub ein Bike bestellt, und man 100 prozentig damit rechnet, dass er sofort in urlaub fahren kann - ist es halt leider riskant. ich denke dass 95% der Leute die das machen, auch problemlos in den Urlaub fahren können. 

Trotzdem sollte man bei solchen Fällen etwas puffer mit einbauen.

Und wer den exklusiven Service will, alles vorort repariert zu bekommen, oder bei notfall eine andere Gabel als ersatz vom nächsten Rad in der Reihe vor ort bekommen will - muss halt beim Händler kaufen. Obwohl der normale Händler das normalerweise auch nicht tut.

Und wer keine Lust hat über Internet zu kommunizieren und Versand und kommunikationswartezeiten nicht akzeptiert - der ist bei Canyon halt einfach falsch.


----------



## Mikefuture (18. Oktober 2013)

So, hatte heute Kontakt mit H Bertram.
Er hat das hier mit verfolgt und mich freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Missverständnis vorliegt. Er war sehr freundlich und ist außerdem geduldig gewesen...
Wir haben uns geeinigt, was die Bremse anbelangt. Das Ding mit dem Lenker hab ich nicht mehr angesprochen, weil es für mich irrelevant ist.

Dass es immer mal Probleme geben kann ist nicht ausgeschlossen. In meinem Fall hat sich zum Glück doch noch alles zum Guten gewendet, was ich allen anderen Betroffenen auch wünsche, ganz egal in welchem Bereich des Lebens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (18. Oktober 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Und wer den exklusiven Service will, alles vorort repariert zu bekommen, oder bei notfall eine andere Gabel als ersatz vom nächsten Rad in der Reihe vor ort bekommen will - muss halt beim Händler kaufen. Obwohl der normale Händler das normalerweise auch nicht tut.



Wollte gerad sagen: Bei welchem Händler geht sowas  Die Realität ist das Händler Service genauso schlecht (gut) ist wie Versender Service, außer man kommt halt mit wirklich banalen Dingen hin wie Sattel einstellen, sowas kriegt man natürlich sofort gemacht. Vielleicht gibts ja bei euch auch andere Händler bei mir sind die zumindestens kein deut besser (bzw. schlechter)



> Tiefdruck1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bommel und Co: Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr mal in der gleichen Situation seid und am besten noch den ganzen Sommer das Rad nicht nutzen könnt, weil vielleicht die Gabel eingeschickt seit 2 Wochen beim Hersteller verfault. Mal sehen, ob Ihr dann auch noch so locker durch die Hose atmet.
> ...



Danke, hatte schon öfter Service Fälle. Miit guten Willen kriegt man das alles hin, meistens ohne das das Bike den ganzen Sommer weg ist. Wenn ich natürlich bockig wie ein kleines Kind auf meine Rechte beharre könnte es passieren das das Bike den ganzen Sommer weg ist.


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Oktober 2013)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> So, hatte heute Kontakt mit H Bertram.
> Er hat das hier mit verfolgt und mich freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Missverständnis vorliegt. Er war sehr freundlich und ist außerdem geduldig gewesen...
> Wir haben uns geeinigt, was die Bremse anbelangt. Das Ding mit dem Lenker hab ich nicht mehr angesprochen, weil es für mich irrelevant ist.
> 
> Dass es immer mal Probleme geben kann ist nicht ausgeschlossen. In meinem Fall hat sich zum Glück doch noch alles zum Guten gewendet, was ich allen anderen Betroffenen auch wünsche, ganz egal in welchem Bereich des Lebens.



Na also


----------



## johnny blaze (19. Oktober 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> der vergleich wäre wohl eher richtig, wenn das steak top ist, nur die dekorationskräuter etwas verwelkt sind oder nicht die sind, die auf der karte beschrieben wurden, und du bei "beschwerde" die kräuter wären nicht die, die in der Karte stehen und du ein dessert als Wiedergutmachung bekommst
> 
> sorry... aber...




also ich bin thematisch immer noch beim Eingangspost...und falls du es nicht gemerkt hast: ich sehe es eiegntlich so wie du. Dachte ich jedenfalls..

das thema von mikefuture hat mich nicht interessiert und hat hier nur zur allgemeinen Verwirrung beigetragen

mir ging es mit dem Vergleich allgemein um den Irrsinn mit aller Macht sein Recht durchsetzen zu wollen. Und dabei selbst drunter zu leiden..


----------



## Son_of_Thor (19. Oktober 2013)

Wenn wir jetzt mal die Essenz daraus ziehen, hätten ja diverse Probleme bei einem Händler vor Ort aber schneller angegangen werden können.

Es wäre weder ein falscher Lenker auf dem Bock gewesen, noch ein Lackschaden da gewesen etc.

Die Bremse hätte man auch direkt klären können etc.

Wenn der Händler vor Ort das auch nicht auf die Kette kriegen würde, also dann frage ich mich ja schon was da alles 2 Räder verkaufen und warten darf. 

Natürlich muss auch ein Rad was von einem Versender kommt in Neuzustand sein, da besteht absolut keine Frage...aber für mich spielt da halt schon immer so ein bißchen die Geiz ist Geil Nummer mit rein.

Ist halt ein Problem wenn man einen sehr pflegeintensiven Kunden hat der dann halt ein Versenderbike bestellt...ich kenne diese Problematik sehr gut, und manchmal kann man da nur die Segel strecken auch als Händler.

Auf der anderen Seite, sehe ich das noch so 100% Sicherheit gibt es nur wenn ich DAS was ich will und NUR das auch vorher genau kennengelernt habe...so ein wenig denke ich ja auch, man will das Geld sparen und stört sich dann an den Wegen die das so mit sich bringt.

Eigentlich gar nicht so einfach und die Fan-Boys oder Anti-Boys wühlen dann auch noch ordentlich im Kohl. 

Ich denke das Canyon daraus in dem Sinne seine Lehre ziehen sollte und die QS da nochmal auf den Zahn fühlen muss und die Kunden sich bewusst sein müssen das die Ersparnis irgendwo her kommen muss...

Mfg Dirk


----------



## trailterror (19. Oktober 2013)

#269 

Sachlich analytischer post


----------



## xyzHero (19. Oktober 2013)

Die Ersparnis kommt doch eher daher, dass man keinen Zwischenhändler braucht der Ausstellungsfläche zur Verfügung stellen und ein Sortiment der zu verkaufenden Bikes vorhalten muss.
Kundenservice kann auch bei einem Versender sehr gut sein, siehe Propain. Ab einer gewissen Größe müssen halt die Prozesse angepasst werden.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. Oktober 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> s
> Und wer den exklusiven Service will, alles vorort repariert zu bekommen, oder bei notfall eine andere Gabel als ersatz vom nächsten Rad in der Reihe vor ort bekommen will - muss halt beim Händler kaufen. Obwohl der normale Händler das normalerweise auch nicht tut.
> 
> Und wer keine Lust hat über Internet zu kommunizieren und Versand und kommunikationswartezeiten nicht akzeptiert - der ist bei Canyon halt einfach falsch.



Bei Radon habe ich Freitag direkt nach Lieferung stark wackelnde Buchsen an der Talas meines Slides reklamiert - am nächsten vomi habe ich in Bonn am Callcenter das eine Neurad gegen ein anderes Neurad (ebenfalls Slide 9.0) getauscht bekommen. Nach ein bisschen nett fragen. Das verstehe ich unter konstruktiver Lösungssuche. Nix Gabel ausbauen und 6 Wochen warten, sondern am nächsten Tag schon wieder einsatzfähig!!!

Und übrigens geht bei H&S (Radon) JEDESMAL nach dem ersten Klingeln jemand ans Telefon. Wenn man Pech hat, bekommt man auch da falsche Antworten (zB hat man mir ein BB30-Tretlager für mein Slide mit BSA-Norm empfohlen), aber es wird dann immer eine Lösung des Problems im Sinne des Kunden gefunden.


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

Thema Fox und Qualitätssicherung: Mein CTD Dämpfer war kaputt (kein Unterschied zwischen den CTD Stufen). Also eingeschickt. Kam wieder, immer noch kaputt. Was machen die da für ein Mist ? Keine Endkontrolle ?


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2013)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Wenn der Händler vor Ort das auch nicht auf die Kette kriegen würde, also dann frage ich mich ja schon was da alles 2 Räder verkaufen und warten darf.



Tja, das ist ja das Problem. Im Prinzip jeder mit Kohle für ein eigenen Laden. Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind Händler weder schneller, aber auf gar keinen Fall qualitativ besser beim Service gegenüber Verändern (habe nur mit Canyon Erfahrung bei Versendern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son_of_Thor (19. Oktober 2013)

Wobei sich das aber auch selber regeln sollte, wenn der Service vor Ort mies ist kann so ein Händler jetzt auch nicht ewig überleben.

Allerdings muss ich halt nochmal sagen das diverse Fehler vor Ort SO nicht vorgekommen wären, weil man das Produkt ja schon sieht und direkt testet.

Klar kann es auch nach einer gewissen Zeit zu Problemen kommen und das kann dauern, aber so gesehen hat man da doch weniger Arbeit mit.

Bei meinem Rad haben Schaltung und Bremse vorne Probleme gemacht....eben zum Händler gefahren, 1 Tag später alles wieder OK...und bei einem neuen Rad würde ich das auch nicht selber machen. Aber beim Versender sind da ja zwingend schon 3 Tage Versand einzurechnen, dazu verpacken des Krams ggf Teile ausbauen usw.

Wie gesagt, man weiß ja schon vorher was einen da erwartet und wenn man sparen will, muss man vielleicht hier und da eben aktiv werden.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2013)

Der große Nachteil von Versendern ist die Anonymität der Servicemitabreiter gegenüber dem Kunden. Am Telefon kann man nicht so eindrucksvoll schildern und Druck ausüben, als wenn man das neue defekte Bike auf den Kassentisch schmeisst. Man sollte auch immer bedenken das ein Händler Vorort noch viel mehr abhängig von jedem einzelen Kunden und guten Ruf abhängig ist wie ein Versender.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das Canyon eigentlich nur Interesse daran hat die Räder zu verschicken und eigenltich keinen Service machen möchte.

Ich glaube bei RADON ist man jetzt mit Service-Händlern Vorort einen Schritt weiter gegangen.

Sowas sollte sich Canyon gerade in Ballungszentren auch mal einfallen lassen. 

Gruß


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei RADON ist man jetzt mit Service-Händlern Vorort einen Schritt weiter gegangen.



Wow, sowas hat RADON? Gar nicht mitbekommen, das wäre für mich ein riesen Plus für Radon, Service dürfte den meisten Kunden wohl sehr wichtig sein (oder zumindestens das Gefühl guten Service zu bekommen im Fall der Fälle), da sollte Canyon nachziehen.


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich meine gehört zu haben, das Radon ein Servicenetz mit Vororthändler aufbaut.


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt bereits seit Jahren Servicepartner von Radon Vorort in ganz D. Ein bestelltes Bike kann man dort hinschicken und aufbauen lassen (kostet 50Euro mehr). Bei Problemen kann man sein Bike dort hin bringen und klärt dann ab, ob der SP die Reparatur übernehmen kann und Radon die Kosten erstattet.


----------



## jimmykane (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Möglichkeit habe ich genutzt, als ich mein Radon Spire bestellt habe. Ich bereue es zwar (der Servicepartner hat den Vorbau nicht festgeschraubt und die Kette nicht gekürzt), aber die Idee ist gut und wenn was ist, macht es die Sache hoffentlich einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (25. Oktober 2013)

Kurz meine Geschichte:
Habe das Torque FRX Rockzone bestellt, bekommen und war damit ganze 2x im Bikepark, beim 2. Mal hatten sich am Hinterrad schon einige Speichen komplett gelockert und die Gabel machte beim Fahren, wenn sie einfederte metallische Geräusche, bei denen man sich einfach nicht wohlfühlt...

Canyon will das ich das komplette Rad einschicke, gut, die Bikepark-Saison ist fast rum, was solls. Da gings los. Ich wohne in Österreich und da hatte ich schon das erste Problem. Ich hab den Bikeguard zur Post gebracht, wo mir gesagt wurde, das so große Pakete nicht angenommen werden. Rufe bei Canyon an, frage mit welchem Paketdienst ich das Rad aus Österreich wohl am besten zurückschicke, weil ich werde ja wohl nicht der erste Österreicher sein, der seinen Bikeguard zurückschickt. Canyon sagt ich soll es mit Hermes versuchen, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, auch Hermes sagt nein, zu groß, kein Paketdienst würde mein Rad annehmen.

Anruf bei Canyon, ich schlage dem Mitarbeiter vor, er soll doch bitte einen Paketdienst beauftragen, der das Rad bei mir holt. Der Mitarbeiter sagt er machts. 3 Tage später ist noch immer nichts passiert, rufe wieder an, Mitarbeiter (ein anderer) sagt wieder er machts, 2 Tage später ist wieder nichts passiert. Ich rufe wieder an, da sagt mir der Mitarbeiter es wäre im System nichts eingetragen und es hätte wohl niemand eine Abholung bestellt. Nun lasse ich mir von diesem Mitarbeiter per Email den Abholauftrag bestätigen. Nächstes Problem, Canyon hat die Adresse nicht vollständig an den Paketdienst weitergeleitet, was ich zum Glück noch am selben Tag in der Sendeverfolgung des Pakets bemerke und schreibe Canyon bzw. diesem Mitarbeiter eine Email (es war Freitag). Am Montag kommt eine Email retour, das dieses Problem behoben sei. 
Das Paket wurde dann wirklich geholt und zu Canyon gebracht. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde es dort am Freitag (4.10) um 14Uhr entgegengenommen, nachdem ich am 8.10 eine Email geschickt habe, in der ich mich nach dem Stand der Reklamation erkundigen wollte bzw. einfach wissen wollte, ob ich von Canyon eine Bestätigung in der Art von "Ihr Rad ist bei uns eingetroffen" bekomme, habe ich am 9.10 eine Email bekommen, in der Stand, dass das Rad nun eingetroffen sei und man sich an die Arbeit macht.

Und heute (25.10), nachdem ich am 22.10 wieder eine Email an Canyon geschrieben habe, dass ich gerne Infos über den Stand meiner Reklamation hätte, werde ich von Canyon angerufen und gefragt, was den das genau für Geräusche wären, weil der Mechaniker hätte jetzt nichts bemerkt. Ich versuche der sehr netten Dame, mit der ich schon öfters telefoniert habe, zu erklären, wann die Geräusche aufgetreten sind und wie man sie im Stand erzeugen kann und sie versucht es so gut wie möglich aufzuschreiben, damit der Mechaniker sich das nochmal anschauen kann. Ich erfahre, dass die Nippel der Laufräder gewechselt wurden (scheint ja bei den Sunringle das Problem gewesen zu sein) und das man sich wieder meldet.

Soweit der Stand der Dinge, ich habe versucht einfach nur meine Geschichte zu schildern, ohne irgend eine Art von Wertung. Einfach nur, damit jemand, der sich vielleicht ein Canyon kaufen will, einen Eindruck davon bekommt, wie der Service abläuft. Und vielleicht liest ja jemand von Canyon mit und kann darauß ein paar Schlüsse ziehen, wie und wo man im Service was verbessern könnte?

Ich hoffe allerdings wirklich, das ich mein Rad bis April ´14 wieder habe


----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine gehört zu haben, das Radon ein Servicenetz mit Vororthändler aufbaut.



Ja rund um Bonn gibt es schon diverse, die die Werkstatt vor Ort in Bonn entlasten sollen!

Denke mal deutschlandweit werden bis nächstes Jahr noch mehr dazukommen!


----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

Leider scheint hier die Problematik zu sein, dass Kunden die zufrieden sind meist schweigen und nur die Unzufriedenen sich beschweren.

Wenns dann noch ein Thema speziell in diese Richtung gibt häufen sich die "Beschwerden" natürlich.

Ich bin zufrieden kann ich nur sagen! 6 Jahre Garantie werden nicht umsonst versprochen!


----------



## Alex_CF (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe meins Nerve CF trotz des Threads am Mittwoch bestellt und werde es aber direkt in Koblenz abholen. Evtl. grobe Fehler werde ich hoffentlich direkt vor Ort erkennen. 
Was den Service angeht, gibt es hier wohl teilweis auch sehr hohe(evtl. auch überzogene) Vorstellungen.
Wenn alles binnen Tagesfrist erfolgen soll, müsste man so viele Mitarbeitet haben, dass diese die Hälfte der Zeit rumsitzen würden.
Ich bin jedenfalls guter Dinge, dass ich mehr Spaß als Ärger mit dem Bike haben werde 

Gruß Alex


----------



## astmonster3000 (26. Oktober 2013)

habe bei meinem rad nie probleme gehabt, damals, 2003 den ersten service auch bei canyon machen lassen und es war okay ... canyon ist aber in den letzten jahren stark gewachsen, der neue laden muss scheinbar abbezahlt werden (habt ihr das teil mal gesehn, das ist riesig) und die positiven testberichte in allen zeitungen sind sicher kein grund irgendetwas zu Ã¤ndern 

musste dieses jahr ein 2006er grand canyon einschicken, rahmen hatte einen riss am steuerrohr, woher der kam weiÃ ich nicht, ws materialfehler oder verarbeitungsfehler, rad hatte keinen sturz ... der spaÃ von wegen rahmentausch hat dann so 20â¬ und 2monate gedauert, dazu kamen dann noch 150â¬ an neuteilen (direkt von canyon bekommen) weil die alten teile nicht alle an den neuen rahmen gepasst hÃ¤tten 

negativ war der service, wollte mich nach dem stand der dinge erkundigen und habe ungelogen nach 30 minuten warteschleife ohne mit einem menschen geredet zu haben aufgelegt! das ist definitiv nicht ok! 

canyon hat den rahmen getauscht, ok, aber nur nach gerangel, von wegen nein wir kÃ¶nnen ihnen keinen eahmen schicken ohne dass wir vorher den anderen Ã¼berprÃ¼ft haben, die tatsache dass sie meine adresse haben weil das bereits canyon nummer 5 war ist dabei wohl egal. canyon hat nur das absolut nÃ¶tigste gemacht und das noch extrem langsam. 

servicewÃ¼ste deutschland

hinzu kommt bei mir noch die tatsache, dass bei meinem (2002) rahmen noch 10 jahre garantie drauf waren, jetzt sinds nurnoch6 jahre. 
warum bringens die amis fertig lebenslÃ¤ngliche garantie auf ihre rahmen zu geben und ein deutscher hersteller verringert seine garantiezeit?


----------



## backstein689 (26. Oktober 2013)

welche Amis meinst du? Nicht alle geben lebenslange Garantie.

UND: Ich versteh fast alle hier vorgetragenene Empörung, aber bedenke bei der Garantiedauer einmal, dass du bei Canyon für den Preis eines gleichwertig ausgestatteten "ami rads" quasi 1,5 bikes kaufen kannst. und zweimal,dass sich in den letzten 10-15 Jahren der durchschnittliche Produktlebenszyklus auch aufgrund des Verbraucherwunschs nach immer neuen Produkten stark verkürzt hat. da klingt ein Sprung von 10 auf 6 Jahre Garantie realistisch.

Beispiel zu 1:
Wenn ich eine Haier Waschmaschine kaufe,finde ich auch okay, dass die nicht solange wie die Miele hält und die Hotline manchmal unterbesetzt ist.

Beispiel zu 2:
Dauer von Golf 4 (1997) zu Golf 5 (2003) zu Golf 6 (2008) zu Golf 7 (2012). jeweils verkürzt um 1 Jahr.


----------



## astmonster3000 (26. Oktober 2013)

bei den waschmaschinen gewinnt die miele aber ws auch eher die tests als die günstigere andere, bei canyon siehts aber meist so aus dass die gewinnen

das mit dem golf kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, bei nem 4 jahre alten 6er klappert mittlerweile die sonnenblende (sonst ist er toll aber störgeräusche in so einem leisen auto nerven), der 15 jahre alte 4er macht dagegen keinerlei probleme ... 

das mit den amis war zu verallgemeinert, hast du recht, aber cannondale zum beispiel, naja, teuer sind sie aber du musst bedenken dass dein händler vor ort auch leben will, der fällt bei canyon durch den direktvertrieb ja weg 

die kürzere garantie halte ich für eine frechheit, und der im rahmen der garantie entgegengebrachte "service" war unter aller s.. 

die haben meiner meinung nach entweder keine ahnung von dem was sie verkaufen oder kein interesse dran den leuten mit einem guten produkt ne freude zu machen


----------



## jimmykane (26. Oktober 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> bei den waschmaschinen gewinnt die miele aber ws auch eher die tests als die günstigere andere, bei canyon siehts aber meist so aus dass die gewinnen



Gibt's den Satz auch in deutscher Sprache? ;-)


----------



## astmonster3000 (26. Oktober 2013)

jop, den gibts wenn man so nett fragt natürlich auch in deutsch^^

miele ist bei den waschmaschinen sicher schon öfters testsieger geworden, das sollte die erwartungen der kunden im vergleich zur günstigen maschine erhöhen

der vergleich hinkt aber meiner meinung nach, da bei den mountainbike tests meistens die canyon räder gewinnen


----------



## backstein689 (26. Oktober 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> jop, den gibts wenn man so nett fragt natürlich auch in deutsch^^
> 
> miele ist bei den waschmaschinen sicher schon öfters testsieger geworden, das sollte die erwartungen der kunden im vergleich zur günstigen maschine erhöhen
> 
> der vergleich hinkt aber meiner meinung nach, da bei den mountainbike tests meistens die canyon räder gewinnen




Bei Mountainbike Test wird aber auch meistens halt nur die reine Funktion getestet.
Ich fände es auch schön, wenn die Magazine die Räder auf einen Brutalo Dauerbelastungsprüfstand stellen würden bis diese auseinanderbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (26. Oktober 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Bei Mountainbike Test wird aber auch meistens halt nur die reine Funktion getestet.
> Ich fände es auch schön, wenn die Magazine die Räder auf einen Brutalo Dauerbelastungsprüfstand stellen würden bis diese auseinanderbrechen.



bei den tests gehts ja primär um die funktion

meinst du die magazine dürfen die räder behalten oder meinst du die kaufen die testräder ? glaub das wäre auf die dauer zu teuer, zurückgeben bringt dem hersteller aber bei einem zerstörten rad nicht viel


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Oktober 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> canyon hat den rahmen getauscht, ok, aber nur nach gerangel, von wegen nein wir können ihnen keinen eahmen schicken ohne dass wir vorher den anderen überprüft haben,



Ich bins ja langsam leid hier ständig Canyon zu verteidigen, aber welcher Hersteller tauscht denn einen Rahmen ohne ihn vorher gesehen zu haben? 

So ein Rahmenbruch/Schaden ist ja erstmal für beide Seiten sehr unschön, mal abgesehen von den Kosten die es Canyon verursacht ist es natürlich auch immer ein Reputationsverlust wenn sowas veröffentlicht wird. Allein um mögliche Schwachstellen für andere Kunde aufzudecken um den Rahmen genau zu überprüfen muss er SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH eingeschickt werden. Es ist ja auch nicht so das jede Woche ein Rahmen bricht?!

Das man dann natürlich noch die Teile bezahlen soll für ein Rahmenbruch (für den man offensichtlich nichts kann) finde ich natürlich schon dreist und krass.

Aber trotzdem wird hier im Forum langsam von Versender mehr Service erwartet als bei doppelt so teuren Händler Bikes (da muss man das Bike auch einschicken bzw. der Händler schickt es für einen ein). Es wird ja hier im Forum sogar gefordert den Dämpfer optimal aufs Gewicht zu tunen (also kein Luftdruck, sondern durch Spacer etc..), das macht halt auch kein Specialized etc...


----------



## minor (27. Oktober 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> musste dieses jahr ein 2006er grand canyon einschicken, rahmen hatte einen riss am steuerrohr, woher der kam weiß ich nicht, ws materialfehler oder verarbeitungsfehler, rad hatte keinen sturz ... der spaß von wegen rahmentausch hat dann so 20 und 2monate gedauert, dazu kamen dann noch 150 an neuteilen (direkt von canyon bekommen) weil die alten teile nicht alle an den neuen rahmen gepasst hätten
> ...
> canyon hat den rahmen getauscht, ok, aber nur nach gerangel, von wegen nein wir können ihnen keinen eahmen schicken ohne dass wir vorher den anderen überprüft haben, die tatsache dass sie meine adresse haben weil das bereits canyon nummer 5 war ist dabei wohl egal. canyon hat nur das absolut nötigste gemacht und das noch extrem langsam.



Ähmmmm, Moment mal: Du hast einen sieben Jahre alten Rahmen für gerade mal 20,- EUR gegen einen nigelnagelneuen ersetzt bekommen und findest immer noch Gründe dich zu beklagen?
Ok, zwei Monate für die Abwicklung sind eine recht lange Zeit, aber du hast ja wie du geschrieben hast anscheinend noch verschiedene andere Räder, so dass für dich durch diese Wartezeit nicht unbedingt die ganze Saison ins Wasser gefallen sein dürfte. In solchen Fällen muss man doch einfach auch mal locker bleiben und sagen, es dauert so lange, wie es dauert und am Ende zählt allein das Ergebnis. Auch bei Canyon gibt es sowas wie "Saisongeschäft", bei dem zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten unterschiedliche Arbeitsbelastung für die verschiedenen Abteilungen besteht. Man muss dem Laden sicher zugestehen, dass man eine gewisse Priorisierung betreibt und sich z.B. vorrangig um Gewährleistungsfälle kümmert und dann um Garantiefälle.
Darüber hinaus darf man nicht vergessen, dass lange Garantiezeiten auch immer ein Marketinginstrument sind und schnell zu Blendwerk werden können. Was heißt denn "lebenslange Garantie" schon? Setz mal zwei Rechtsanwälte auf die Interpretation dieses Begriffs an und du wirst dich wundern... Kein Hersteller hat was zu verschenken und deshalb ist meistens im Kleingedruckten dann auch nur noch von einer "eingeschränkten Garantie" die Rede. Jeder Hersteller behält sich vor, einen Garantieanspruch zu prüfen, deshalb muss der kaputte Rahmen zum Hersteller. Ist doch auch logisch, sonst wäre Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffent und der Hersteller ziemlich bald pleite.
Abschließend muss ich sagen, dass ich ohne weitere Details zu kennen, dein Beispiel insgesamt recht positiv finde. Nach so langer Zeit einen Rahmen zu tauschen finde ich sehr kulant und nicht selbstverständlich und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genügend andere Hersteller gibt, bei denen du trotz vermeintlich längerer Garantiezeit weniger Erfolg gehabt hättest.


----------



## astmonster3000 (27. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> So ein Rahmenbruch/Schaden ist ja erstmal für beide Seiten sehr unschön, mal abgesehen von den Kosten die es Canyon verursacht ist es natürlich auch immer ein Reputationsverlust wenn sowas veröffentlicht wird. Allein um mögliche Schwachstellen für andere Kunde aufzudecken um den Rahmen genau zu überprüfen muss er SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH eingeschickt werden. Es ist ja auch nicht so das jede Woche ein Rahmen bricht?!
> 
> Das man dann natürlich noch die Teile bezahlen soll für ein Rahmenbruch (für den man offensichtlich nichts kann) finde ich natürlich schon dreist und




also das mit dem teile bezahlen und dass die die teile mitgeliefert hatten ohne dass ich kataloge wälzen musste würde ich ja noch unter service laufen lassen, ist halt ärgerlich aber sie können nicht 10 jahre die gleichen teile verbauen, auch wenn sich mal irgendwo ein standard ändert müssen sie halt mitziehen ... 

ich sag ja nichts gegen das einschicken, nur siehs doch mal aus position des kunden 
1. beim händler kriegst du für die zeit in der dein rahmen weg ist wahrscheinlich ein ersatzrad, mag vielleicht irgend eine verranzte gurke sein aber du hast was zum fahren 
2. das zieht sich keiner aus der nase, hab ihnen ja auch fotos geschickt auf denen der schaden klar erkennbar war, wo ist denn für die das problem nen rahmen vorzustrecken unter der bedingung, dass ich den anderen einschicke und dass es dann durch sie festgestellt wird, dass es ein garantiefall ist ? falls es keiner ist muss man halt damit leben dass sie das geld für den neuen rahmen vom konto abbuchen , kontodaten und alles sollten sie nach 5 dort gekauften bikes ja haben 

so hatte ich nur über einen monat lang lauter einzelteile rumliegen und konnte damit nichts anfangen


----------



## LANDOs (27. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> *Es ist ja auch nicht so das jede Woche ein Rahmen bricht?!*



*Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. *

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, das pro Woche mehr als Rahmenbruch gemeldet wird. Die Dunkelziffer, das die Leute sich mit eventuell bei z.B. ebay gekauften Bikes sich gar nicht erst melden, kommt noch dazu. 

Desweiteren behaupte ich, das ein "nackter" Nerve XC oder Nerve AM Rahmen aus Fernost keine 150 Euro kosten. Der Rest....bing bing bing 

Es ist doch ganz klar, das die Service-Abteilung angewiesen ist, die Kosten für Reklamationen möglichst gering zu halten. Dies wird dann oftmals durch eine Hinhalte-Taktik erreicht, indem die Kunden irgendwann genervt das Canyon Bike zum örtlichen Händler schleppen. 
Den Leuten vom Service kann man da keine Schuld geben. Die Firma ist zu schnell gewachsen und die Herren Manager scheuen die Ausgaben für einen besseren Service. Wieso auch, die Bikes verkaufen sich auch so an die "Geiz ist geil Käufer". Canyon kann mit vielen Sachen Werbung machen, aber nicht mit Ihrem Service.

_Canyon ist auf den besten Weg zu einer reinen Discounter-Bude zu werden.
_
Ich behaupte hier, das ein Direktversender wie ROSE da einen höheren Service-Standard hat. Da werden auch keine Rahmen nicht ohne weiteres so zum Kunden geschickt, aber das teilweise Wochen und monatelange Hinhalten passiert in der Art und Weise dort nicht. Es wird auch bei länger dauernden Reparaturen ein *Ersatz-Bike* angeboten. Gibt es sowas bei Canyon?

Wir haben 3 mal bei Canyon angerufen und warten seit 2 Monaten immer noch auf den Rückruf der Serviceabteilung. Naja, seit 5 Wochen haben wir es aufgegeben und haben das Problem selber in die Hand genommen. Und das ist genau die Art und Weise von Canyon sich als Hersteller aus der Verantwortung zu schleichen. Die Rahmen billig in Fernost zusammen zu "brutzeln" zu lassen, hier die Anbauteile dranschrauben und Tschüss und Weg. Das ist dann _Made in Germany_.


*"Aus den Augen aus den Sinn."*


----------



## astmonster3000 (27. Oktober 2013)

minor schrieb:


> Ähmmmm, Moment mal: Du hast einen sieben Jahre alten Rahmen für gerade mal 20,- EUR .....



über die tatsache dass ein garantiefall dann auch noch geld gekostet hat hab ich ja noch garnicht angefangen...

die garantiezeiten haben sie sich ja selbst ausgesucht, müssen sie ja nicht geben, wie du aber schon sagtest ist es ein marketinginstrument 

haben da 5 räder gekauft, aber familienintern (und alle auf den gleichen namen). jeder hat nur eins, also bei einer tour sind dann auch mal alle 5 unterwegs


----------



## bobais (27. Oktober 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> über die tatsache dass ein garantiefall dann auch noch geld gekostet hat hab ich ja noch garnicht angefangen...
> 
> die garantiezeiten haben sie sich ja selbst ausgesucht, ...



auch die Garantiebedingungen definiert der Hersteller



			
				Garantiebedingungen Canyon schrieb:
			
		

> 6 Jahren auf die diesjährigen Rahmen und Gabeln der Renn- und  Triathlonmaschinen, sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen (ausgenommen Lagerungen  und Federbeine). Unsere Garantie gilt ab Verkaufsdatum und nur für den  Ersterwerber des Fahrrades. Schäden an der Lackierung sind davon  ausgenommen. Wir behalten uns vor defekte Rahmen oder Gabeln zu  reparieren oder durch ein entsprechendes Nachfolgermodell zu ersetzen.  Dies ist der einzige Garantieanspruch, weitergehende Kosten wie Montage,  Transport etc. werden nicht übernommen.



Vielleicht solltet ihr euch die Garantiebedingungen vorher lesen und wenn ihr damit nicht einverstanden seit - nicht kaufen.


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> *
> Canyon ist auf den besten Weg zu einer reinen Discounter-Bude zu werden.
> 
> Ich behaupte hier, das ein Direktversender wie ROSE da einen höheren Service-Standard hat.*


*

Und genau deshalb überleg ich auch mein Lux wieder zu stornieren und mir stattdessen lieber das Thrill Hill von Rose zu holen. Kommen ja eh aus der gleichen Fabrik, der Rahmen wird ungefähr die gleiche Qualität haben. Würde nur vorher gerne Probefahren oder allermindestens mal ein Testbericht lesen.

Ich bin zur Zeit echt angrefressen und genervt von Canyon, die Bude scheint mir zur Zeit total überannt, als Kunde fühle ich mich da einfach nicht mehr wilkommen, sondern eher abgewiesen. Keine gute Voraussetzungen für ein Neukauf.

Achja das mit der "jeden Woche" habe ich aus Kundensicht gemeint, nicht aus Canyon Sicht *


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Oktober 2013)

minor schrieb:


> Nach so langer Zeit einen Rahmen zu tauschen finde ich sehr kulant und nicht selbstverständlich und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genügend andere Hersteller gibt, bei denen du trotz vermeintlich längerer Garantiezeit weniger Erfolg gehabt hättest.



Das hat überhaupt rein gar nichts mit Kulanz zu tun, wenn Canyon sich durch ihre AGBs verpflichtet 6 Jahre Garantie auf einen Rahmen zu geben und dieser geht in der Zeit durch normalen Gebrauch kaputt dann sind sie dazu auch verpflichtet diesen auszutauschen. Wir leben hier doch in keiner Bananen  Republik. Langsam wirds echt lächerlich hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minor (27. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt rein gar nichts mit Kulanz zu tun, wenn Canyon sich durch ihre AGBs verpflichtet 6 Jahre Garantie auf einen Rahmen zu geben und dieser geht in der Zeit durch normalen Gebrauch kaputt dann sind sie dazu auch verpflichtet diesen auszutauschen. Wir leben hier doch in keiner Bananen  Republik. Langsam wirds echt lächerlich hier.



Doch, GARANTIE hat IMMER was mit Kulanz zu tun und ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, AGB hin oder her. Ich glaube, du machst den selben Fehler wie so viele und verwechselst GARANTIE mit GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. Letztere ist bindend, kommt in diesem Fall aber leider nicht zum tragen, da schon lange abgelaufen...


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Oktober 2013)

minor schrieb:


> Doch, GARANTIE hat IMMER was mit Kulanz zu tun und ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, AGB hin oder her. Ich glaube, du machst den selben Fehler wie so viele und verwechselst GARANTIE mit GEWÃHRLEISTUNG. Letztere ist bindend, kommt in diesem Fall aber leider nicht zum tragen, da schon lange abgelaufen...



Die AGBs stellen die Vertragsbedingungen fÃ¼r beide Seiten dar und sind selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch fÃ¼r beide Seiten rechtlich IMMER bindend. Da wÃ¼rde ich ja selbst mit nem 400â¬ Anwalt gewinnen. Das hat nichts mit der 2 Jahre GewÃ¤hrleistung zu tun, die mir rechtlich sowieso zusteht.

AGBs sind nur nicht bindend wenn sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoÃen.


----------



## minor (27. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die AGBs stellen die Vertragsbedingungen für beide Seiten dar und sind selbstverständlich auch für beide Seiten rechtlich IMMER bindend. Da würde ich ja selbst mit nem 400 Anwalt gewinnen. Das hat nichts mit der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung zu tun, die mir rechtlich sowieso zusteht.
> 
> AGBs sind nur nicht bindend wenn sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.



Und dann ist da noch der Unterschied zwischen "Recht haben" und "Recht bekommen"...
Nochmal: Ob die Bedingungen für eine Garantieleistung erfüllt sind, entscheidend der Hersteller, nicht du. Und wenn er sich in deinem Sinn entscheidet, dann nennt man das Kulanz.
Und wenn er sich nicht in deinem Sinne entscheidet, ja, dann kannst du deinen Anwalt bemühen, aber der steht ohne Gutachter o.ä. auch erstmal nicht besser da als du alleine...


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt.

Aber Risse im Rahmen sind ja schon ziemlich eindeutig, da gibts nichts zu diskutieren.

Von daher erfüllt er nur seinen selbst formulierten Vertrag. Kulanz wäre es wenn der Hersteller nach den 6 Jahren den Rahmen tauscht, nachdem er Risse bekommt.



minor schrieb:


> Und dann ist da noch der Unterschied zwischen "Recht haben" und "Recht bekommen"...
> Nochmal: Ob die Bedingungen für eine Garantieleistung erfüllt sind, entscheidend der Hersteller, nicht du. Und wenn er sich in deinem Sinn entscheidet, dann nennt man das Kulanz.
> Und wenn er sich nicht in deinem Sinne entscheidet, ja, dann kannst du deinen Anwalt bemühen, aber der steht ohne Gutachter o.ä. auch erstmal nicht besser da als du alleine...


----------



## minor (27. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 
> Aber Risse im Rahmen sind ja schon ziemlich eindeutig, da gibts nichts zu diskutieren.



Auch das ist leider nicht richtig, Leute, ihr macht es Euch immer viel zu leicht! Mir fällt innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein ganzer Haufen Gründe oder Punkte ein, mit denen ein Hersteller (Canyon oder beliebige andere!) einen Garantieanspruch ablehnen oder zumindest in Frage stellen kann.

Nur mal ein paar Beispiele für den Fall "Risse an einem 7 Jahre alten Rahmen":

- "Rahmen wurde über längeren Zeitraum überbelastet, wahrscheinlich durch einen zu schweren Fahrer. Limit für diesen Rahmentyp liegt bei xx kg. Garantie abgelehnt."
- "Rahmen wurde unsachgemäß verwendet, z.B. durch Einsatz im Bikepark oder in Verbindung mit einem Kinderanhänger. Garantie abgelehnt"
- "Rahmen wurde bei Rennen eingesetzt. Garantie abgelehnt"
- "Rahmen wurde über längeren Zeitraum der Witterung ausgesetzt. Schäden durch Korrosion. Garantie abgelehnt."
- "Rahmen wurde durch falsche Montage beschädigt. Garantie abgelehnt."
- "Rahmen ist stark verzogen, war wahrscheinlich in einen Sturz oder Unfall verwickelt. Garantie abgelehnt."
- ...

So, und jetzt kommst du... Beweise mal bitte (gerichtssicher!), dass eine dieser Folgerungen nicht zutreffend ist, wenn der Hersteller Sie dir als Ergebnis seiner Prüfung der Garantieansprüche mitteilt. Ich behaupte mal, das wird dir kaum (mit vertretbarem Aufwand!) gelingen.
Daher mein Hinweis auf "Recht haben und Recht bekommen", man ist in einem Garantiefall immer auf den guten Willen des Garantiegebers angewiesen. Wenn der nicht will, dann kannst du ruhig zum Rumpelstilzchen werden - nützt nur leider nix...


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Oktober 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach lohnt es sich bei offensichtlichem Betrug (nichts anderes ist es ja wenn ein Hersteller ein berechtigten Garantieantrag unter falschen Behauptungen abweist) auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt zu nehmen. Mit einem guten Gutachten stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, die meisten haben doch sowieso Rechtsschutz, mit etwas KULANZ von der Rechtschutz ist sowas schon abgedeckt.

Rede jetzt natürlich hier wenn sowas INNERHALB den 6 Jahren auftritt. 




minor schrieb:


> Auch das ist leider nicht richtig, Leute, ihr macht es Euch immer viel zu leicht! Mir fällt innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein ganzer Haufen Gründe oder Punkte ein, mit denen ein Hersteller (Canyon oder beliebige andere!) einen Garantieanspruch ablehnen oder zumindest in Frage stellen kann.
> 
> Nur mal ein paar Beispiele für den Fall "Risse an einem 7 Jahre alten Rahmen":
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (27. Oktober 2013)

die diskussion wollte ich hier doch garnicht lostreten

wenn jemand es als positiv sieht, dass canyon auch bei einem 6 jahre alten rahmen , diesen ausgetauscht hat, obwohl es von ihnen sowieso versprochen wurde, dann soll er das tun und das dann auch als guten grund sehen sich nochmal ein bike da zu kaufen

für den fall, dass jemand wegen den hier aufgeführten fällen denkt, dass der canyon service schlecht ist, dann kann er dies ja auch in seine entscheidung zum nächsten bike einfließen lassen


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Oktober 2013)

Leider hat sich der TE garnicht mehr gemeldet was nach der letzten Reparatur von Canyon rauskam, das würde mich noch interessieren. Zu dem Rest fällt mir nichts mehr ein, das ist ein rumgeheule wie nach der Auflösung von TakeThat damals. Gottseidank gibts noch einige Lichtblicke in diesen düsteren Reihen.

Was noch wichtig ist: Schrauben können und schrauben können ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Nur weils im IBC oder in der Bike stand muss es nicht richtig sein und bei weitem nicht jeder der denkt er kann schrauben ist es die Realität. Das betrifft übrigens mehr Leute als gedacht.

Zu den Kunden von Canyon die sich hier aufregen dass es unverschämt ist was die machen usw.: Bedenkt bitte dass ihr ein winzig kleiner Prozentsatz (wenn überhaupt) seid, nur weil ihr schlechten Service erfahren habt muss es nicht verallgemeinert werden. Oder haben sich hier weit über 100000 Kunden weltweit (alternativ sicherlich über 40000 Kunden deutschlandweit) über den Service beschwert? Sucht die Fehler nicht immer beim Hersteller, manchmal sind Fehler keine Fehler, die Leute haben gelegentlich einfach keine Ahnung.



Lieber TE, bitte gib doch noch eine aktuelle Statusmeldung raus.


----------



## Bartoy (2. November 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ... Zu dem Rest fällt mir nichts mehr ein, das ist ein rumgeheule wie nach der Auflösung von TakeThat damals. ...



Ohne Witz.


----------



## CarverStefan (2. November 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Kann man schön im Bundesanzeiger sehen. War wg. Fortbildung mal auf der Seite. Die Umsatzsprünge sind nicht ohne.



Im Bundesanzeiger stehe die Umsätze von Canyon? Ich dachte sowas ist Firmen- bzw. Steuergeheimnis?!


----------



## jimmykane (2. November 2013)

2010 45 Mâ¬
2011 60 Mâ¬
2012 70 Mâ¬

etwa 3,6 Mâ¬ Gewinn im GeschÃ¤ftsjahr 2011/12

zum 30.09.2012 299 Mitarbeiter

Alles hier nachzulesen https://www.bundesanzeiger.de unter Eingabe von Canyon Bicycles in der Suchmaske.


----------



## LANDOs (3. November 2013)

Genau laut Bundesanzeiger ist das Ergebnis vor Steuern von 2011 zu 2012 *140 %*, Beschäftigtenanzahl von 2011 zu 2012 nur *plus 17%* und diese *17%* wurden noch zu *50%* aus geringfügig Beschäftigten und Studenten /Praktikanten gebildet.


----------



## jimmykane (3. November 2013)

Richtig lesen wÃ¤re von Vorteil ;-). Es waren 49 geringfÃ¼gig BeschÃ¤ftigte, nicht PROZENT. Also auf 43 neue Mitarbeiter kamen 19 geringfÃ¼gig BeschÃ¤ftigte.

Der operative Cashflow war zudem negativ mit -2,184 Mâ¬.


----------



## Alex_CF (3. November 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Genau laut Bundesanzeiger ist der Umsatz von 2011 zu 2012 *140 %*, Beschäftigtenanzahl von 2011 zu 2012 nur *plus 17%* und diese *17%* wurden noch zu *50%* aus geringfügig Beschäftigten und Studenten /Praktikanten gebildet.



Der Umsatz wurde von 2011 auf 2012 nach Adam Riese und Alex um ca.16,6% gesteigert!
Bei einer Steigerung um 140% hätte der Umsatz 2012 bei ca. 144 Mio.  liegen müssen. Waren aber "nur" 70 Mio. 

Mathe 5 Klasse

Gruß Alex


----------



## LANDOs (3. November 2013)

@_alex-_CF: Und Du solltest Dir die Angaben mal besser selbst im Bundesanzeiger anschauen. BezÃ¼glich Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Ergebnis vor Steuern gab es die Verwechselung.

..............................2008                                             ......2009 .....                                          2010                                           .......2011 ......                                               2012
Entwicklung Umsatz                               31.260 Tâ¬                               38.634 Tâ¬                               44.857 Tâ¬                               59.679 Tâ¬                               69.859 Tâ¬

Ergebnis vor Steuern                               1.812 Tâ¬                               1.676 Tâ¬                               3.238 Tâ¬                               3.800 Tâ¬                               5.325 Tâ¬                                                                                             
.......in % zum Vorjahr                                      80 % ......                                       92 %                                         .....193 %                                     ...117 %....                                      140 %

Gesamtzahl aller Mitarbeiter                                    .......174.........193.........                                       255........                                      299                                                                                             
Steigerung in % ......................                                                   8 %........                                     11 %.......                                    32 %......                                    17 %


----------



## jimmykane (3. November 2013)

@Alex_CF: Es war nicht die Rede von einer STEIGERUNG von 140%, sondern der Umsatz von 2012 betrug 140% des Umsatzes von 2011, die Steigerung damit "nur" 40% ;-). Du hast in der 5. Klasse wohl nicht ganz aufgepasst . 

Wobei LANDOs ja gerade richtig angemerkt hat, dass es eine Verwechslung mit dem Ergebnis vor Steuern gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (3. November 2013)

Ist ja nicht so wichtig, das man persönlich werden muss...


----------



## Alex_CF (3. November 2013)

Ok, Ok ...es waren trotz dem nur ca. 116%
Ich habe den Umsatz gerechnet und der war richtig! In Mathe habe ich aufgepasst in Deutsch scheinbar nicht 
Landos wollte wohl einen Zusammenhang zwischen Umsatzsteigerung und Personal herstellen und somit schlechten Service argumentieren.
1. bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man diesen Zusammenhang so herstellen kann. Ich weiß z.B. nicht wie (mit welchem Servicepersonal) Canyon im Ausland arbeitet und 2. Ist der Umsatz ungefähr gleich zum Personal gestiegen (wobei man eigentlich die Mannstunden im Service vergleichen müsste) Die Schwankungen im  EBIT kann unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Einen Zusammenhang zum Thema kann ich nicht herleiten 

Gruß Alex


----------



## laeimers (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,


den folgenden Text habe ich zunächst unabhängig von diesem thread hier verfasst, weshalb ich mich nicht auf die Vorredner beziehen werde, aber ich denke, dass er ganz gut hierher passt.


Eigentlich gehöre ich nicht zu den Menschen, die ihre Meinung und Unzufriedenheit in (Internet)Portalen kundtun, doch die Wut und maßlose Enttäuschung über den Service und die Qualität des Rades bei Canyon hat mich schließlich dazu motiviert, zum allerersten Mal eine Rezension zu schreiben und zu veröffentlichen, um so ein wenig Genugtuung zu empfinden. Wer gerade nicht die Muße oder Zeit hat, den gesamten Text zu lesen, *beschränke sich am besten auf die dick gedruckten Zeilen.*


Jeder, der in Erwägung zieht, sein neues Bike bei Canyon zu kaufen, sollte den folgenden Text m.E. lesen, um darüber aufgeklärt zu sein, was ihn erwarten kann.


Ich bemühe mich sachlich zu bleiben, damit der Text für jeden lesbar ist und nicht polemisch oder ketzerisch daherkommt.


Seit 25 Jahren bin ich passionierter Mountainbiker. Über 22 Jahre bin ich mit Alurädern gefahren (mein erstes Mountainbike stammte vom örtlichen Fahrradgeschäft, an dessen Hersteller ich mich nicht erinnere, mein zweites ein Univega und mein letztes ein Radon, was ich ca. 20 Jahre stressfrei gefahren habe) und hatte bei keinem dieser Bikes derartigen Stress, den ich derzeit mit meinem im letzten Jahr erworbenen Bike (Canyon Nerve CF 9.0; 3500€) habe.


Nach Abschluss meines Studiums und dem Einstieg ins Berufsleben konnte ich mir zu Beginn des letzten Jahres endlich ein Bike leisten, das meinen Träumen entspricht. So stieß ich auf das Canyon Nerve CF 9.0, dass offensichtlich keine Wünsche offen ließ. Ein stylischer Carbonrahmen gepaart mit neusten und hoch qualitativen Komponenten schien all meine Träume zu erfüllen.


*Um sich das Bike jedoch näher ansehen zu können, muss man sich auf den Weg nach Koblenz machen, da Canyon bekanntlich ein sog. „Versender“ ist und die Bikes nur ab Werk erworben werden können. Auch sind eine Vorbestellung und eine vorherige Terminabsprache erforderlich, wenn man sicher gehen möchte, dass man das Wunschrad in seiner Rahmengröße zu Gesicht bekommt.* Getan, gemacht, bin ich Ende Mai 2014 zu Canyon gefahren, um dort um 17.00 Uhr mein Fahrrad auf einem Podest ansehen zu können.


*Eine Probefahrt wurde mir nicht gestattet*, da es im „Showroom“ das gleiche Bike schließlich auch gäbe. Das stimmte zwar, jedoch hatte dies die Rahmengröße „S“ und nicht „L“, wie ich es für meine Körpergröße benötige. *Es besteht auch grundsätzlich nicht die Möglichkeit einzelne Komponenten verschiedener Modelle untereinander (z.B. zwischen Nerve CF 8.0 und 9.0) zu tauschen. Der anwesende Verkäufer schien zudem nicht viel von technischen Dingen zu wissen. So konnte er mir zwar zeigen, wie man den Sag des Dämpfers einstellt, aber was ein Kettenschloss oder ein Schaltauge ist, wusste er nicht.*


*Erste Zweifel kamen auf und meine Freundin, die mich begleitete und bis heute den ganzen Stress mitverfolgen muss, riet mir bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt vom Kauf des Rades ab. Aber die Optik und der Traum von diesem vermeintlich edlen Bike etc. ließen mich schwach werden und ich kaufte das Rad, ohne es vorher Probe gefahren zu haben. Die ersten Meter machte ich direkt nach dem Kauf (3.500€) auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Werk. Direkt fiel mir auf, dass der Umwerfer auffällig nah an der Kette stand, unabhängig davon, auf welchem Ritzel oder Kettenblatt sich die Kette befand und dadurch die Kette ständig an ihm entlangschliff. Sofort bin ich zurück ins Werk und musste zunächst Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, bis man mir Glauben schenkte und sich ein Mechaniker auf das Rad setzte. Er nahm es schließlich mit in die Werkstatt und es dauerte eine geschlagene Stunde, bis er mit Bike wieder herauskam und mich darüber aufklärte, dass der Umwerfer falsch montiert worden wäre, es jetzt aber zu keinen Problemen mehr kommen sollte.*


*Nach der ersten Tour in heimischen Gefilden im Sauerland stellte ich drei große, unschöne Lackschäden am Rahmen fest, der offensichtlich durch Steinschlag entstanden. Entsetzt auch von der Größe der abgeplatzten Lackfläche rief ich bei der Servicehotline von Canyon an und fragte, ob es sich hierbei um einen Produktionsfehler handle und ob ich darauf einen Garantieanspruch hätte. Man entgegnete mir damit, dass man auf Lackschäden keinen Garantieanspruch habe und ich mir mit Schutzaufklebern helfen solle. Damit habe man gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Derartige Schutzfolien würden mir auch kostenlos zugesandt. Schade nur, dass ich das erst erfahren habe, als der Lack schon Schäden erlitten hatte. Schließlich erhielt ich per Post eine einzige Schutzfolie für die Unterseite des Rahmens, aber keine weiteren für andere Stellen (wie z. B. der Wippe am Hinterbau etc.), an denen der Lack ebenfalls schon beschädigt war. Diese habe ich schließlich selbst über einen anderen Händler bezogen und bin froh, dass alle Aufkleber ihre Dienste leisten.*


In den folgenden Wochen fuhr ich sehr viel mit Rad und war überglücklich über den Kauf. Doch noch während eines Alpencrosses im August des Jahres (*also ca. 3 Monate nach dem Kauf) knarzte der Rahmen plötzlich und dies fortschreitend lauter*, sodass schließlich jeder Anstieg zum Nervenkrieg wurde und ich auf Marathons sogar mehrfach auf das Geräusch angesprochen wurde. Im Wiegetritt knarzte es besonders laut.


Wieder kontaktierte ich den Service und *an dieser Stelle sei erwähnt, dass man jedes Mal mindestens eine halbe Stunde warten muss, bis die Robert-De-Niro-Stimme, die einem ständig sagt, wie bemüht man doch sei, den Anruf schnellstmöglich entgegenzunehmen, jedoch leider derzeit alle Leitungen belegt seien, durch eine menschliche ersetzt wird. (Das ist kein Witz, das ist wirklich seit einem Jahr immer so!!!!)*


Schließlich wurde ich auf die Website von Canyon verwiesen, auf der es einen Link zur „schnelle[n] Abhilfe bei Knacken und Knarzen“ zu finden gibt. Die meisten der hier aufgeführten Tipps waren mir aus eigener Erfahrung heraus schon bekannt, die übrigen konnten keine „schnelle Abhilfe“ schaffen.


*Wieder kontaktierte ich den Service, diesmal auch per Email, da mir das Warten am Telefon zu lästig wurde und ich auch Besseres zu tun habe, als jedes Mal mindestens eine halbe Stunde darauf zu warten, dass jemand persönlich zu sprechen ist. Doch leider dauert es auch jedes Mal mindestens eine Woche, bis man eine Antwort auf die Mail erhält, die dann auch noch nicht hinreichend auf die Fragestellung ausgerichtet ist. Nach einem weiteren Telefongespräch, zuweilen auch mit sehr unfreundlichem Personal, wurde ich schließlich direkt mit dem Werkstattpersonal verbunden, mit welchem ich einen Termin ausmachen konnte, um mein Fahrrad auf das Geräusch hin zu untersuchen, allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einer Jahresinspektion, die 90€ kostet. Würde ich von der Jahresinspektion absehen, hätte ich keinen Anspruch mehr auf Garantie. Im Gegensatz zur Information, die ich von der Dame bei der Servicehotline erhielt, dass es ca. 4 Wochen dauern könne, bis ich mein Fahrrad zurück erhalte, wurde mir hier garantiert, dass ich das Fahrrad bereits am nächsten Tag wieder abholen könne. Da ich allerdings über 200km von Koblenz zu Hause bin und zudem berufstätig, haben wir abgemacht, dass ich das Fahrrad montags persönlich vorbeibringe, es am Dienstag in der Werkstatt repariert wird und ich es am Freitag persönlich wieder abholen würde.




Am Mittwoch dieser Woche erhielt ich während der Arbeitszeit dann einen Anruf, den ich nicht entgegennehmen konnte, woraufhin ich jedoch umgehend (ca. 10 Minuten später) eine Email schrieb, in der erklärte, dass ich den Anruf nicht entgegen nehmen konnte, man mich aber bitte noch einmal kontaktieren solle, falls es zu Komplikationen bei der Reparatur meines Bikes gekommen sein. Bis Freitag (eigentlich sogar bis heute, ca. 6 Wochen später) habe ich darauf keine Antwort erhalten. Stattdessen versuchte ich nach Beendigung meiner Arbeit am Freitag noch einmal beim Service anzurufen, um zu vermeiden, umsonst nach der Arbeit, am Freitag Nachmittag, nach Koblenz zu fahren, Angst zu haben, dass man es bis Werksattschluss nicht rechtzeitig schafft. Leider erreichte ich niemanden, obwohl ich lange habe klingeln lassen (meine Freisprechanlage im Auto macht dies möglich, wenigstens während des Wartens Auto zu fahren). 




In Koblenz angekommen, sagt man mir dann, dass die Gabelkrone Schuld am Knarzen sei und man somit die Gabel zum Hersteller schicken müsse. Man brauche aber zunächst mein Einverständnis.*


*Das muss man sich einmal vorstellen. Die wussten, dass ich am Freitag von weither kommen werde, um mein Rad wieder abzuholen und hielten es nicht für möglich, mir eine Email zu schreiben. In der Auftragsbestätigung steht sogar geschrieben, dass man mich über jeden Schritt per Email informieren würde.* Ich hätte  mir das Rad ja auch per Post zusenden lassen, aber dies vermied ich u. a. auch auf Rat des Werkstattpersonals hin, da es schon hier und da bereits vorgekommen sei, dass ein Rad beim Transport beschädigt worden sei. Vor allem beim Carbonrahmen sei es die sichere Variante.


Nach dieser Nachricht habe ich meine Situation und sämtliche bis hierher gemachten enttäuschenden Erfahrungen geschildert, so dass mir schließlich angeboten wurde, man wolle für die anfallenden Reparaturkosten bzw. die Kosten des notwendigen Services der Gabel aufkommen. Die Benzinkosten bzw. sämtliche anderen Unannehmlichkeiten würden jedoch nicht entschädigt.


Ich müsse zudem damit rechnen, dass es einige Tage dauern könne, bis die reparierte Gabel vom Hersteller zurückkäme. Man würde mir auch kostenlos das Fahrrad per Post zukommen lassen.


Mit einem einigermaßen besänftigten Gemüt, durch das finanzielle Entgegenkommen habe ich mich ohne Bike auf den Weg zurück nach Hause gemacht.


*In den folgenden Tagen erhielt ich mehre Anrufe, sowohl von der Werkstatt, als auch vom Service, in denen mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ein Laufrad defekt sei und dieses zu Mavic gesendet werden müsse, außerdem der Umwerfer defekt sei und, und jetzt haltet euch fest, dass mein Rahmen einen Riss aufweisen würde. Man fragte mich dann noch, ob ich diesen denn beim Putzen nicht festgestellt hätte. Ich dachte echt, dass man mich auf den Arm nehmen möchte, schließlich hatte ich keinen Sturz, habe das Bike stets pfleglich behandelt und eine Menge Kohle ausgegeben, um Qualität zu erhalten.*


*Der Rahmen würde mir ersetzt, man habe wohl glücklicherweise noch einen auf Lager gehabt, die Räder eingeschickt und mir das Rad so schnell wie möglich zugesandt. Seitdem sind 5-6 Wochen vergangen und ich habe das Rad immer noch nicht wieder.* Das gesamte Training und die Vorbereitung auf die diesjährige Alpenüberquerung habe ich auf meiner alten zuverlässigen Radongurke absolviert und die Buchung der Zimmer für die Tour bereits zweimal verschoben.


Allein in der vergangenen Woche habe ich viermal bei Canyon angerufen und man hat mir jedes Mal garantiert, dass das Fahrrad an diesem Tag noch rausgehe und zwar per Expressversand. O-Töne, wie: „So was kommt bei mir nicht vor…, ich kümmere mich fortan persönlich darum, dass das Rad heute noch rausgeht“ stellten sich hinterher als *Lügen *heraus.


Wenn ich das so schreibe, ist es mir schon fast peinlich einzugestehen, dass ich noch keine rechtlichen Schritte eingeleitet habe. Es ist einfach eine unglaubliche, aber leider wahre Geschichte.


Ich habe sogar noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es mich mindestens *4 Anrufe gekostet hat, um die Schutzaufkleber für den neuen Rahmen zu erhalten.* Eine Lieferung mit kleinen Aufklebern hat mich derweil erreicht, es lag jedoch auch eine Rechnung von ca. 20€ bei. Den großen Aufkleber habe ich soeben noch einmal versucht zu ordern. Der komme aber kostenfrei.


*Das Fahrrad selbst ist immer noch bei mir angekommen und nun seit 6 Wochen in der Werkstatt, angeblich sei es repariert, aber da man keine „Trackingnummer“ im Hause in Erfahrung bringen könne bzw. dies mindestens bis Morgen dauern wird, kann man mir nicht sagen, wann es letztlich versendet würde.*


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich weiter verfahren soll, ob ich mir den zusätzlichen Stress eines Rechtsstreits antun oder ich darauf hoffen soll, dass in Zukunft alles besser läuft. Aber mir graut es schon vor der nächsten Inspektion.

Definitiv weiß ich, dass ich und all meine Freunde bei Canyon kein Rad mehr kaufen werden.


----------



## bastea82 (14. Juli 2015)

laeimers schrieb:


> da Canyon bekanntlich ein sog. „Versender“ ist


Wenn du bei einem Versender ein Bike kaufst gehst du halt Kompromisse ein, genau wie du beschrieben hast. Sprich uU eingeschränkte Probefahrten und Komponententausch. Da kann ich jetzt keine Kritik an Canyon erkennen.


laeimers schrieb:


> Der anwesende Verkäufer schien zudem nicht viel von technischen Dingen zu wissen.


Kann vorkommen, sollte aber natürlich nicht.


laeimers schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Tour in heimischen Gefilden im Sauerland stellte ich drei große, unschöne Lackschäden am Rahmen fest, der offensichtlich durch Steinschlag entstanden.


Jetzt mal ernsthaft, Steinschlag und Mtb gehören nunmal zusammen. Und dass dabei der Lack Schaden nimmt sollte wirklich jedem! klar sein. Da kannst du Canyon keinen Vorwurf machen, es sei denn der Lack wäre fehlerhaft und würde einfach so abblättern. Bei Carbonrahmen kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass Steinschläge größere Schäden anrichten können


laeimers schrieb:


> Wieder kontaktierte ich den Service und *an dieser Stelle sei erwähnt, dass man jedes Mal mindestens eine halbe Stunde warten muss, bis die Robert-De-Niro-Stimme, die einem ständig sagt, wie bemüht man doch sei, den Anruf schnellstmöglich entgegenzunehmen, jedoch leider derzeit alle Leitungen belegt seien, durch eine menschliche ersetzt wird. (Das ist kein Witz, das ist wirklich seit einem Jahr immer so!!!!)*


Das ist doch überall so. Mal dauerts länger und mal nicht. Da kannst du Canyon jetzt ebenfalls keinen Vorwurf machen.

Zu dem ganzen Werkstatt hick hack, dass ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich, da kann ich dich verstehen.
Bedenke aber bitte auch dass die Versender die Teile dann zu den Herstellern schicken und des je nachdem recht lang dauern kann. Das sind dann leider ebenfalls Kompromisse die mit dem Versenderkauf einhergehen. Der ganze Kram läuft durch so viele Hände, da kann die Kommunikation mal auf der Strecke bleiben. Aber auch davon mal abgesehen, du bist ja nicht der einzige um den die sich kümmern müssen. Wobei man aber eine Woche als Zeitspanne für ne Antwort schon erwarten kann, da gebe ich dir Recht.



laeimers schrieb:


> Das gesamte Training und die Vorbereitung auf die diesjährige Alpenüberquerung habe ich auf meiner alten zuverlässigen Radongurke absolviert und die Buchung der Zimmer für die Tour bereits zweimal verschoben.


Blöd, aber so ist das Leben. Man sollte Bedenken dass man beim Kauf eines Versenderbikes gewisse Kompromisse eingeht. Im Idealfall läuft alles super, geht etwas schief kann das einen ziemlichen Rattenschwanz nach sich ziehen.


laeimers schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich weiter verfahren soll, ob ich mir den zusätzlichen Stress eines Rechtsstreits antun oder ich darauf hoffen soll, dass in Zukunft alles besser läuft. Aber mir graut es schon vor der nächsten Inspektion.


Was würdest du denn rechtlich geltend machen wollen und warum? Ich frage nur aus Interesse. Denn bis auf die unglückliche Kommunikation und der langen Werkstattaufenthalte kann ich nichts rechtlich verwerfbares bei Canyon erkennen?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Juli 2015)

.​


----------



## mohlo (14. Juli 2015)

Ich bin ebenso erstaunt, mit welch geringen Ansprüchen sich so mancher zufrieden gibt. Auch das ständige Herunterbeten von "Versenderbike", etc. macht die Sache nicht erträglicher und ist das Totschlagargument seit Jahren. Warum nicht einfach mal ein "paar Euro" in den Service investieren, anstatt immer mehr und mehr Bikes zu verkaufen?! Hier scheint sich aber etwas zu tun: Canyon baut fleißig an einem neuen/weiteren Firmensitz und wird so das Platz- und damit einhergehende Servicedefizit hoffentlich lösen können. Denn auch in der Hochsaison sind z.B. Wartezeiten von mehr als 30 Min. in der Telefonleitung absolut unzumutbar! Immerhin ist das ja einer der wenigen Kontaktmöglichkeiten mit einem Direktversender.


----------



## TVMBison (14. Juli 2015)

und ihr kauft solche räder -weil?


----------



## mohlo (14. Juli 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> und ihr kauft solche räder -weil?


Weil die Räder sehr gut sind. Dennoch darf man als Kunde einen zufriedenstellenden Service erwarten. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.


----------



## bartos0815 (14. Juli 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> und ihr kauft solche räder -weil?


die räder in den tests der bravos in den himmel gelobt werden, der preis im gegensatz zum händler uvp preis ein fixer ist, das p/l verhältnis des produkts an sich auf den ersten blick toll aussieht und überhaupt weil geiz geil ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Juli 2015)

.​


----------



## bastea82 (14. Juli 2015)

@Leuchtentrager @mohlo 
Was genau wollt ihr denn rechtlich durchsetzen?


----------



## mohlo (14. Juli 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> @Leuchtentrager @mohlo
> Was genau wollt ihr denn rechtlich durchsetzen?


Ich persönlich möchte nichts rechtlich durchsetzen und würde gerne mal wissen, wie Du zu dieser Annahme kommst?

Es geht lediglich darum, dass man als Kunde einen gewissen Service erwarten kann. Egal ob kleiner "Bikeladen um die Ecke", oder großer Direktversender, der 2013 rund 84,8 Mio. EUR Umsatzerlöse und einen Jahresüberschuss von 3,1 Mio. EUR erzielt hat (Zum Vergleich die Zahlen aus 2008: Umsatz: 31,2 Mio. bei 1.3 Mio. Überschuss). Sicherlich ist es legitim, dass durch dieses Wachstum gewisse Probleme (Lieferzeiten, Service, etc.) entstehen können, aber ein wenig mehr Kundennähe nach dem Bikekauf kann nicht schaden. Canyon scheint dies erkannt zu haben und errichtet in Koblenz ein neues Montage- und Logistikzentrum. Damit einhergehend wird sicherlich auch der Servicebereich aufgestockt... Hoffentlich!


----------



## bastea82 (14. Juli 2015)

Da hatte ich die Ansprüche drauf bezogen.
Klar kann man Service erwarten, aber der Umfang richtet sich eben nach dem jeweiligen Anbieter bzw auch dem Preis. Bei Versendern ist nunmal alles gut solang es keine Probleme gibt. Wobei man das so auch nicht sagen kann.
Im Vergleich zu der einen negativen Erfahrung hier gibt es vermutlich zig positive Erfahrungen. Man erinnert sich aber meist eher an die negativen Geschichten bzw. tritt sie gerne im Netz breit um Dampf abzulassen. Wieso weshalb und warum Versender günstig anbieten wurde auch schon entsprechend erläutert. Sowas sollte man halt im Vorfeld bedenken.


----------



## mohlo (14. Juli 2015)

Wenn jemand Ansprüche hat, muss man ja nicht direkt unterstellen, dass dieser mit Rechtsbeistand vor Gericht zieht. 



bastea82 schrieb:


> Wieso weshalb und warum Versender günstig anbieten wurde auch schon entsprechend erläutert. Sowas sollte man halt im Vorfeld bedenken.


Stimmt, steht ja auch direkt auf *der Herstellerseite*. Seltsamerweise steht da aber nicht, dass der Service zu Hochzeiten bis "Unterkannte Obelippe" ausgelastet ist und man sich 30 Minuten mit Robert De Niro in der Wartschleife unterhalten darf.


----------



## bastea82 (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist richtig, aber es war das letzte in seinem/meinem Post und das erste in eurem. Daher die Annahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Juli 2015)

.​


----------



## bastea82 (14. Juli 2015)

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist die Gewährleistung doch erfüllt worden?
Wenn Komponenten zum Hersteller geschickt werden müssen kann man halt nix machen. Oder gibt's irgendwo ein Gesetz was dir garantiert dass du nicht ohne Bike dastehen darfst oder dass dein Bike nach einer Woche wieder fahrbereit sein muss? Klar könnte man kulanterweise andere Teile einbauen, ist bei einem Versender aber wohl eher nicht der Fall. Und bevor man seinen Urlaub deswegen absagen muss kann man sich ja auch zur Not ein Bike mieten. Klar ist das nicht optimal, aber besser als garnix ist es allemal.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Juli 2015)

.​


----------



## bastea82 (14. Juli 2015)

Und was ist angemessen? Wer entscheidet was angemessen ist? Also ich frage schon aus Interesse, nicht flasch verstehen


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Juli 2015)

.​


----------



## bastea82 (14. Juli 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Mit einer Frist von 14 Tagen hat man aber wahrscheinlich gute Aussichten, richtig zu liegen, es sei denn, der Hersteller hat ein Problem benannt, welches nachvollziehbar einer längeren Zeit zur Behebung bedarf.


Ich denke hier liegt auch das Problem. Das Gericht wird vermutlich dem Hersteller mehr Kompetenz zusprechen was die Behebung des Problems angeht als dem Kunden. D.h. wenn bspw Canyon sagt dass die Gabel zum Hersteller geht dann ist das eben so. Ob ich da einen Zusammenhang sehe oder nicht steht ja erstmal nicht zur Debatte. Und wenn dann bspw. Rock Shox lange dafür braucht ist das eben auch so. Der Rattenschwanz ist halt sehr lang, als Kunde steht man da am unteren Ende der Kette. Der Händler um die Ecke hat da sicherlich einen größeren Spielraum.
Wie dem auch sei, ich wünsche ihm jedenfalls dass die Sache doch noch ein gutes Ende findet!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Juli 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ....


----------



## Canyon_Support (20. Juli 2015)

laeimers schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> den folgenden Text habe ich zunächst unabhängig von diesem thread hier verfasst, weshalb ich mich nicht auf die Vorredner beziehen werde, aber ich denke, dass er ganz gut hierher passt.
> ...




Hallo Laiemers,

wie in dem Thread zu Erfahrungen mit unserem Service, möchte ich auch hier die Antwort zu Deinem Fall veröffentlichen:

zu aller Erst möchten wir uns bei Dir für den Kontakt und für die Schilderung Deines Falls bedanken.

Wir können uns für die entstandenen Umstände nur in aller Form bei Dir entschuldigen und möchte auch gerne Stellung dazu nehmen.

Natürlich sollte eine Beratung in unserem Showroom eine Probefahrt möglich sein. Dies bieten wir auch bei der Abholung eines Bikes, gegen Vorlage des Personalausweises, an, damit unsere Kunden von der Qualität unserer Bikes überzeugen können.
Warum dies der Kollege aus dem Showroom nicht gestattet, lässt sich leider nicht nachvollziehen. Auch bezüglich des Wissensstands des Kollegen bitten wir um Entschuldigung. Wir haben dies weitergeleitet, damit die Kollegen in der Beratung geschult werden, sodass in Zukunft solche Lücken (in Bezug auf Teile wie dem Schaltauge oder einem Kettenschloss) nicht mehr entstehen.

Allerdings bieten wir aufgrund unseres Direktvertriebes keinerlei Tauschoptionen an, da wir auf diesem Wege das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis anbieten können.

Dass der Umwerfer falsch montiert worden und somit nochmal eine längere Wartezeit aufgrund der Kontrolle und Bearbeitung in der Werkstatt entstanden ist, ist natürlich auch ärgerlich und entspricht, genauso wie das Knarzen in der Gabelkrone, nicht unseren Qualitätsvorstellungen.

Des weiteren hätten wir Dich schon beim Kauf über die Lackierung des Bikes informieren müssen und nicht erst im Nachhinein per E-Mail. Die Tipps zu den Aufklebern hätten wir Dir ebenfalls früher geben müssen, um die Lackabplatzer vermeiden zu können. Auch hierfür bitten wir um Entschuldigung.

Wir können Dein Ärgernis bezüglich der lange Wartezeiten am Telefon und der späten Antworten auf Deine E-Mails voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Aufgrund der Hochsaison können längere Wartezeiten am Telefon und in der E-Mail Bearbeitung entstehen.
Auch, dass wir Dich, nachdem wir Dich telefonisch nicht erreicht, nicht erneut angerufen und auch wegen der Hochsaison Deine E-Mail nicht bearbeitet haben, liegt natürlich nicht in unserem Ermessen. Natürlich entschuldigt dies aber nicht, dass Du deswegen erst am Tag der Abholung über die Ursache des Knarzens und der damit entsprechenden, längeren Wartezeit informiert worden bist.

Dass erst dann im laufe der zusätzlichen Wartezeit noch weitere Defekte festgestellt worden sind, sodass Du noch mehr warten musstest, hätte Definitiv schon bei der ersten Bearbeitung Deines Bikes auffallen müssen (gerade der Riss im Rahmen), um hier die Wartezeit vermeiden zu können.

Bezüglich der Falschaussagen von unseren Kollegen im Service-Center können wir uns nur bei Dir entschuldigen. Dies entspricht absolut nicht unseren Qualitätsvorstellungen in unserem Service. Wir möchten unsere Kunden auf diese Weise auf keinen Fall verärgern.

Alles in Allem können wir uns bei Dir für die ganzen Umstände entschuldigen.

Aber wir Antworten Dir nicht nur, um uns zu entschuldigen - wir möchten natürlich auch eine Lösung, Beziehungsweise eine Entschädigung für diese ganzen Vorfälle anbieten:

Der Service-Auftrag mit glücklicherweise abgeschlossen und versendet worden. Laut System ist Dein Bike mit der Trackingnummer, die Du bereits erhalten hast, per Express versendet worden, sodass Du Dein Bike in kürze wieder erhalten wirst. Aufgrund der ganzen Umstände erlassen wir Dir die Kosten für den vergangenen Service-Auftrag und für die Aufkleber, die wir Dir für knapp € 20,00 zukommen lassen haben. Daher musst Du hierfür nichts mehr bezahlen.

Zusätzlich erstatten wir Dir die Benzinkosten für die Abholung von dem Bike, welche durch unsere Späte Information über die weiteren Defekte nicht abgewickelt werden konnte. Bitte lass uns hierfür eine Kostenaufstellung, sowie Deine Bankverbindung (IBAN- und BIC-Code) zukommen.

Zu guter Letzt haben wir als Entschädigung eine Warengutschrift in Höhe von € 100,00 in unserem System erstellt. Diese kannst Du mit zukünftigen Bestellungen verrechnen lassen. Bitte beachte aber, dass die Warengutschrift nur mit der Zahlungsart Vorkasse verrechnet werden kann.

Wir hoffen, dass Du mit unserem Angebot Einverstanden bist und dass Du in Zukunft Dein Bike ohne weitere Probleme fahren kannst. Uns ist natürlich wichtig, dass Du mit Deinem Bike glücklich wirst und dass Dir bei weiteren Anliegen schneller und effizienter geholfen wird. Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen, kannst Du Dich jederzeit an mich wenden.

VG, Fabian.


----------

